# Földönkívüliek, vagy Teremtő Istenek?



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 13)

Nem sok olyan jelenség van a Világon, amely annyiféle megközelítést, tapasztalatot, az ezekkel együtt járó sokféle elképzelést indukál az emberekben, mint az úgy nevezett UFO "élmények".

Mikor pedig az ember tanulmányozni kezdi a régi írásokat ez ügyben - már amit hozzáférhetővé tesznek - érdekes dolgok derülnek napvilágra.

- Azért teremtettünk, hogy legyen, aki az aranyat kibányássza....

- Legyenek olyan lények, akik alkalmasak rabszolgának....

- Legyenek olyan lények, akik képesek a lelkeket befogadni, azt "nemesíteni".

Persze akiket érdekel, biztosan többféle változatot is hozzá tudnak tenni.

De, az egészben nem ezek az érdekes dolgok. Hanem az, hogy maga az UFO jelenség létezik, és olyan, mely sokféleképpen megnyilvánulhat, az emberek egyik fele egyszerűen tagadja, hogy egyáltalán létezik. a másik felének pedig a Tudomány vagy azt mondja, hogy marhaság, vagy azt, hogy baj van az észlelő "antennájával"...

Ezzel aztán maga a Tudomány ad felhatalmazást az emberiség egyik felének az emberiség másik felének a .........hülyézésére.

Szeretném arra kérni mindazokat, akik hajlandóak néhány szót ebbe a topikba írni, hogy lehetőleg ne a másik embert, hanem az általa elmondott élményt, jelenséget minősítsék. Vagy a saját maguk által tapasztaltakat próbálják megfogalmazni......



​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 13)

Csillagözön írta:


> Nem sok olyan jelenség van a Világon, amely annyiféle megközelítést, tapasztalatot, az ezekkel együtt járó sokféle elképzelést indukál az emberekben, mint az úgy nevezett UFO "élmények".
> 
> Mikor pedig az ember tanulmányozni kezdi a régi írásokat ez ügyben - már amit hozzáférhetővé tesznek - érdekes dolgok derülnek napvilágra.
> 
> ...



Kedves Csillagözön!
Talált ufós cikkeket is be lehet tenni?
Jók bizonyításnak szerintem. Én az eddig megélteket már beraktam a másik topikba, ha lesznek újak, amit remélem, hogy nem, akkor ide felrakom.
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 13)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> Kedves Csillagözön!
> Talált ufós cikkeket is be lehet tenni?
> Jók bizonyításnak szerintem. Én az eddig megélteket már beraktam a másik topikba, ha lesznek újak, amit remélem, hogy nem, akkor ide felrakom.
> Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
> Sok szeretettel Erzsi.



Minden, ami UFO !



​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 13)

*A földönkívüliek nyomai.

Az amerikaiak és az oroszok nyomokat hagytak hátra a Holdon. Kérdés, hol vannak a földönkívüliek nyomai?*

A Föld telítve van velük. Naponta észrevétlenül „lépkedünk” rajtuk, turisták haladnak el mellettük, bámulják őket a múzeumok vitrinjeiben és nem ismerik fel az üzeneteket, melyek majdnem kiszúrják a szemüket.

Különleges szemüvegre volna szükségünk? Speciális szűrőket, sugárdetektorokat, infravörös készülékeket vagy parapszichológiai képességeket feltételez az idegenek nyomainak észrevétele?







Csupán az értelem „fegyvere” szükséges hozzá, és a dolgokhoz való újfajta hozzáállás. Egy eretnek modell által úgy eshet le a hályog a szemünkről, mint az elsárgult falevél ősszel az ágakról.

Mindenki tudja, hogy kétezer évvel ezelőtt Názáreti Jézus Palesztinában prédikált, és végül az emberek halálra ítélték. Tulajdonképpen honnan tudjuk? Hol vannak e csodálatos vallásalapító nyomai?

Buta kérdés. – Buta kérdés? Hiszen ott vannak az írásos bizonyítékok, az evangéliumok, az apostolok levelei. Ott a Kálvária-hegy és a jeruzsálemi dóm a sziklasírral. Ott vannak a kápolnák százezrei, a templomok, a katedrálisok, a grandiózus olajfestményű oltárok, a festmények és szobrok, például Michelangelótól, a Mária-szobrok, a keresztre feszítési jelenetek, az áhítattal teli gregoriánus énekek és a nagyszabású zenekari misék Johann- Sebastian Bachtól. Mindez semmi?

Nem elegendő a nyomoknak eme sokfélesége Názáreti Jézus létezésének visszavonhatatlan bizonyítására?

A franciaországi Chartres katedrálisának építői éppen olyan kevéssé voltak Jézus életének tanúi, mint a barokk templomok stukkóinak készítői. Egyetlen oberammergaui jászolfaragó sem figyelte meg saját szemével Jézus születését, sem Michelangelo, sem Johann Sebastian Bach nem volt hivatalos az utolsó vacsorára, az elmúlt 2000 év egyetlen művésze sem hallotta saját fülével a hegyi beszédet.

Ezek az emberek kivétel nélkül mind a hagyományok megformázói. Jézus maga egyetlen tárgyat sem hagyott ránk, melyet a világ valamely múzeumában megcsodálhatnánk, nem látott el kézjegyével egyetlen pergamendarabot sem, nem szilárdult meg egyetlen agyagdarabban sem isteni lábnyoma, és nem hagyta ránk aláírását a római időszámítás éppen akkor aktuális dátumával.






Ugyanez a helyzet a földönkívüliekkel. Mítoszokban, legendákban és elődeink szent könyveiben hagyták hátra indirekt nyomaikat, melyek a múlt átláthatatlan barázdáiba vannak belevésve. Aki kapcsolatba kerül a régi írásokkal, ezekben a barázdákban botladozik.

Olyan fontos telephelyek kísérteties maradványaira bukkanhatunk, melyek technikai tökéletessége csupán sejthető, de fel nem fogható.

Ahol a földönkívüliek megjelentek, ahol működtek, szent helyek, csomópontok keletkeztek; ezekben a szemtanúk és az őket követő generációk oltárokat és templomokat emeltek az égi tanítómesterek emlékére. Azt mondják, az „istenek” iránti csillapíthatatlan vágy, az „isteneknek” való tetszés kívánsága, az „istenek” által rájuk szabott kötelességek teljesítésének kényszere adott nekik erőt a számtalan csodálatos építmény létrehozásához.

_(Felhasznált irodalom:Erich von Däniken:A múlt a jövőről mesél/szerkesztette:Rejtélyek szigete)_


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 13)

*Nyomtalanul eltűntek – örökre elrabolva.*

Magyarországon az elmúlt években több száz embernek veszett nyoma megmagyarázhatatlan módon, rejtélyes körülmények között. Igazat állíthatnak tehát azok az UFO-témájú könyvek és tudományos-fantasztikus regények, amelyek történeteiben az idegenek rövidebb-hosszabb időre kölcsönvesznek, néha véglegesen el is rabolnak embereket orvosi, genetikai kísérletek és megfigyelések céljából.


A rendőrség és a titkosszolgálatok pedig világszerte – így hazánkban is – tehetetlenek, hiszen egyszerűen képtelenek az eltűntek nyomára bukkanni.

A történelemben gyakran előfordult, hogy közismert személyek titokzatos körülmények között eltűntek. Persze sokkal gyakrabban veszett nyoma ismeretlen egyszerű embereknek, de az soha nem keltett akkora feltűnést. Még az is előfordult, hogy egyesek – így hárítván el az állandó, mindhalálig fenyegető életveszélyt – önmagukat „tüntették el”… Az efféle praktikákban a XX. század minden rekordot megdöntött: a két nagy és a több száz kisebb háborúval kapcsolatos világégések alatt, után és miatt ezrek és ezrek menekültek a „halálba”, töröltek el maguk mögött minden nyomot, és kezdtek új életet.

Ám a rejtélyes eltűnésekre a legtöbb esetben nem adható ilyen egyszerű magyarázat. Napról napra nő ugyanis azok száma, akik azt állítják, hogy nem önszántukból tűntek el néhány órára vagy napra, hanem repülő csészealjak utasai rabolták el őket. Az eltérítettek beszámolóiból kiderül, hogy az ufonauták elhagyatott éjszakai országutakon autókat állítanak meg, hogy utasaikat vizsgálatok céljából járműveik fedélzetére vigyék, megjelennek a homályos hálószobák biztonságosnak vélt rejtekében, hogy felnőtteket és gyermekeket raboljanak titokzatos céljaik eléréséhez. Több száz hasonló eset került a nyilvánosság elé, s ezek szereplői még szerencsésnek is mondhatják magukat, hiszen elrablóik szabadon engedték őket. De vajon hány olyan embertársunk akad, aki örökre eltűnt a Föld felszínéről?





Az oroszországi UFO-központ igazgatója, Vlagyimir Azsazsa akadémikus néhány évvel ezelőtt az UFO-kutatók előtt egyre ismertebbé váló emberrablásokról nyilatkozott. Szerinte az emberrablás a jövevények vagy egyes csoportjaik szokásos és tömegesen gyakorolt tevékenységének részét képezi. Az orosz központ adatai szerint a nyomtalanul eltűnt személyek öt százaléka véglegesen „lelép a színről”, amerikai adatok szerint pedig a Föld lakóinak közel tíz százaléka többszörös, azaz visszatérő eltérítés áldozata.

„Nagyjából ötszáz személy eltérítésében lehetünk az eddigi jelentések tanulmányozása alapján meglehetősen biztosak – írja Budd Hopkins az Elveszett idő című könyvében, amelyben ufonauták által eltérített emberek hipnózis során feltárt döbbenetes élményeiről olvashatunk. – Ha az előbbieket figyelembe vesszük, logikusan feltételezhetjük, hogy akár több tízezer amerikai találkozásai homályban maradtak. Hiszen mi csak azokról az esetekről beszélhetünk, amelyekre egy szokásos UFO-észlelés kivizsgálása fényt derített, az időkiesés és más gyanús részletek kapcsán.”





Az illetők sok esetben nem is tudnak arról, hogy eltérítették őket, mivel a negyedik típusú találkozás során rendszerint blokkolják emlékezetüket. Általában csak közvetett jelek utalnak arra, hogy egy-egy ember eltérítés alanyává vált. Az örökre elraboltak esetében pedig még nehezebb – gyakorlatilag lehetetlen – felderíteni az igazságot.





John Keel, az ufológia egyik neves szakértője szerint az UFO-jelenség mindig is magában hordozta a veszélyt és a fenyegetést az emberekre nézve. Véleményét osztja John Ford, a Long Island-i UFO-kutató hálózat elnöke is, aki a kilencvenes évek eleje óta próbálja feltárni a különböző területeken észlelt UFO-hullámok, illetve az ugyanezen időben bejelentett eltűnések és titokzatos balesetek közötti összefüggéseket. Ford – hatósági és kormányzati kapcsolatait is latba véve – kiderítette, hogy az UFO-észlelések megszaporodásával növekszik az eltűnések száma is, de a rendőrség a pánik elkerülése miatt nem hozza nyilvánosságra az adatokat.

Idegenek ellen nem indul eljárás

„Keressük a 15 éves Szilágyi Máriát, aki 2013. augusztus 16-án Kaposújlakon tűnt el. Mária 160 centiméter magas, vékony testalkatú, hosszú fekete hajú és barna szemű. Eltűnésekor fekete nadrágot és kék pólót viselt, iratait és telefonját magával vitte.”

„2013. augusztus 12-én Nagykőrösön eltűnt a 32 éves Horváth Dóra – természetes, vörösesbarna hajú, szeplős arcú, 170 centiméter magas, vékony testalkatú hölgy – és kislánya, a 2009. február 16-án született Vágó Adrienn, aki szőkésbarna, hullámos hajú kislány. Eltűnésükkor viselt ruházatukról nincs pontos információ.”

„Eltűnés miatt keresi a nagykátai rendőrkapitányság Sóskúti István 14 éves tápióbicskei fiút. A kamasz fiú 2013. július 16-án a délutáni órákban lakásáról ismeretlen helyre távozott, azóta nem adott magáról életjelet. Hiszünk benne, hogy jól van, csak nem tud minket értesíteni.”

Kétségbeesett felhívások egy eltűnt személyeket kereső honlapról. Csak ezen az oldalon tucatnyi személyleírást tettek közzé olyan aggódó családtagok, akik hosszú ideje nem látták viszont szeretteiket. Szinte hétről hétre, hátborzongató rendszerességgel bukkannak fel újabb és újabb eltűnt személyek fényképei az újságok hasábjain és a televízió képernyőjén. Az eltűnt emberek az esetek túlnyomó többségében előbb-utóbb előkerülnek. De számtalan példa akad arra is, hogy a rokonok évekig, akár egy életen át kétségek között őrlődnek szeretteik miatt.





Magyarországon évente több mint tízezren tűnnek el. Az Országos Rendőr-főkapitányság részünkre pontosított statisztikája szerint az elmúlt évben 13 323 körözési adatot rögzítettek, ebből 11 998-an magyar állampolgárságúak voltak. Kilencvenöt százalékuk négy hónapon belül megkerül. Jelenleg több mint 4500 eltűnt személyt köröz a rendőrség, közülük nyolcszázan kiskorúak, kétszázan pedig még nem töltötték be a 14. életévüket.

A név nélküli holttestek és a keresett eltűnt személyek között lehet átfedés. E logika alapján évente tíz-tizenkét olyan eset marad, amelyről kijelenthető: azért nem sikerült hosszú ideig ezen emberek nyomára bukkanni, mert földi vagy földönkívüli gyilkosok mindent megtettek ennek érdekében.

Nyomozásunk során – mintegy folytatva a Színes UFO hasábjain évekkel ezelőtt megjelent hasonló témájú riportot – arra voltunk kíváncsiak, vajon van-e nyoma a hivatalos magyar nyilvántartásokban olyan időszakos vagy végleges eltűnéseknek, amelyek kapcsolatba hozhatók az idegen civilizációk földi tevékenységével. Milyen módszerek, lehetőségek állnak a hatóságok rendelkezésére? Erről kérdeztük Fehér István századost, a BRFK VII. kerületi rendőrkapitányság bűnüldözési alosztályvezetőjét.

-Ki tekinthető eltűntnek?

-Akinek az eltűnésére nem adható ésszerű magyarázat, figyelembe véve az életvitelét, személyi körülményeit, foglalkozását. Ha valószínűsíthető, hogy bűncselekmény áldozata lett, ha gyermek- vagy időskorú személy, aki cselekvőképességében korlátozott, esetleg súlyos beteg – vagyis nem valószínű, hogy elutazott –, illetve ha öngyilkossági szándékot lehet feltételezni.

-Hogyan zajlik a keresés?

-Aktív keresés esetén a rendőrség adatgyűjtést végez a keresett személy lakókörnyezetében, munkahelyén, ismerősei és barátai körében, így próbál a nyomára bukkanni. Passzív módszer, amikor a személy – és autója – adatait közzétesszük a rendőrség számítógépes rendszerében, így rendőri igazoltatáskor, határátlépéskor a látókörünkbe kerül.

Mennyi idő után évül el egy eltűnési körözés?

-Húsz év után, de a hozzátartozó öt év után kérheti a holttá nyilvánítást, s az érintett ekkor már kikerülhet a körözési rendszerből. Tapasztalataink alapján a döntő többség harminc napon belül előkerül. Rendszerint fiatalkorúak tűnnek el, szöknek meg, ők pedig már aznap vagy másnap hazamennek a szüleikhez. Az eltűntek többsége meg is indokolja, hogy miért és hová távozott. A magyar állampolgárnak egyébként is joga van ahhoz, hogy nem mondja el eltűnésének okát, de legfeljebb egy százalék azok aránya, akik nem közlik, hogy hol voltak. Kivételt jelent, ha az eltűnés bűncselekmény megvalósításának szándékával történik. Ez egy más kategória, amikor már elfogatóparanccsal körözik a keresett személyt.

-Viszonylag egészséges elméjű emberek között akadnak-e olyanok, akik nem tudják megmagyarázni, miért és hogyan tűntek el, esetleg időkiesést tapasztaltak?

-Nem tudok ilyenekről. A bejelentést követő hetekben jelentős mennyiségű információ halmozódik fel a személy környezetében végzett nyomozás során, s ez minden esetben árulkodik arról, hogy mi lehetett a feltételezett, kézzelfogható magyarázata a személy eltűnésének. Ebbe a tényanyagba nem igazán illik bele az eltűnés UFO-jelenséggel való magyarázata.

-Mit mesélnek az eltűntek, miért veszett nyomuk egy időre?

-Nem igazán lóg ki semmi a sorból, általános okokra szoktak hivatkozni: családi problémákra, pénzszerzésre vagy házasságon kívüli kapcsolat létesítésére. Az eltűnések okai nagyon különbözőek, de mindenképpen hétköznapiak. Persze mindez csak azt tükrözi, hogy ki mit mond el, ám hogy mi a valódi oka az adott személy eltűnésének, azt csak ő maga tudja igazán.

-Indítana-e nyomozást a rendőrség olyan esetben, amikor valaki arról számol be, hogy idegen lények bántalmazták, netán megerőszakolták vagy elrabolták?

-Noha erre még nem volt példa, a büntetőjog alapszabálya, hogy a bejelentő állításait igaznak kell tekinteni, és minden ügyet ki kell vizsgálni. Adott esetben tehát elindítanánk az eljárást, de a földönkívüliek jogait értelemszerűen semmilyen törvény nem szabályozza. Tárgyi bizonyítékok és a megfelelő jogi eszközök híján pedig a hivatalos szerveknek aligha lenne lehetőségük letartóztatni egy ufonautát.

Mi állhat a háttérben?

A rendőrségtől és a titkosszolgálatoktól persze aligha várható el, hogy idegenek által elkövetett állítólagos bűncselekmények vagy földönkívüli emberrablók után nyomozzanak. Akadnak ennél fontosabb – hétköznapi – megoldatlan ügyeik is! No meg aztán miként is reagálna a közvélemény, ha tudomást szerezne arról, hogy hatósági személyek is „megfertőződtek az UFO-láztól”. Így aztán érthető, hogy a legtöbben a nevetségessé válás vagy egyéb félelmük miatt nem mesélik el esetleges UFO-eltérítéses élményeiket – mondván, úgysem hinne nekik senki. Akik pedig egyedülállóak, nem rendelkeznek ismerősökkel, adószámmal, lakhellyel, s nem szerepelnek más hivatalos nyilvántartásokban sem, nyom nélkül felszívódhatnak, senki sem fogja az eltűnésüket bejelenteni.

Magyarországon évente harminc-negyven azoknak a száma, akik napokra vagy hetekre nyomtalanul eltűntek, s később azt diktálják rendőrségi jegyzőkönyvbe: nem mondják el, hol voltak. Mások – láthatóan zavartan – hihetetlen történetekről számolnak be szokatlan részletességgel, ám rendszerint mind a helyszínek, mind a szereplők valódisága ellenőrizhetetlen marad. Lehetséges, hogy ők földönkívüli emberrablók foglyai voltak, csak emlékképeiket blokkolták az idegenek?

Az esetek elkerülhetetlen következtetéseként bárkit eltéríthetnek anélkül, hogy emlékezne rá, esetleg még az sem rémlik neki, hogy UFO-t látott. Nem feltétlenül szükséges, hogy nyoma vagy bármilyen jele maradjon. S ez a jelenség talán legdrámaibb és legaggasztóbb következménye. A végső következtetés pedig még rejtélyesebb, hiszen akadnak jóindulatú idegenek is – s így kiderülhet, hogy valakinek az eltérítése kiváltságot jelentett. Senki sem tudhatja. Csak abban lehetünk biztosak, hogy egyes embereket „elejtenek”, vizsgálatokat végeznek rajtuk – néha egy életre megjelölve testüket –, aztán elengedik őket, memóriájukból pedig – többé-kevésbé sikeresen – törlik a történteket.





Mivel az eltérítéses élmények nagy része regressziós hipnózissal a felszínre hozható, talán nem meglepő, hogy évente több tucatnyian jelentkeznek eltérítéses élményeikkel az erre specializálódott hazai pszichológusoknál. A hipnózis alatt tanúskodó páciensek természetesen különböző módon írják le az eseményeket, de az eltérítéssel kapcsolatos érzelmi megnyilvánulásaik már-már „szabvány szerint” alakulnak: kíváncsiság, félelem, majd a teljes kiszolgáltatottság érzése. A kezelésen részt vett anyagok egyharmada valószínűsíthetően átélt valamilyen furcsa találkozást, mégsem tapasztaltak náluk pszichikai betegségeket.

Teljesen más a helyzet viszont azoknál az aggódó, lelkileg romokban heverő rokonoknál és családtagoknál, akik hónapokon, éveken, nem ritkán egész életükön keresztül hiába várják haza gyermeküket, édesanyjukat vagy nagyszüleiket. A rendőrség lefolytatja a nyomozást, majd megállapítja, hogy az eltűntnek semmilyen különös oka nem volt arra, hogy távozzon otthonról. Sem családi, sem munkahelyi vagy pénzügyi körülményei, sem egészségi állapota nem adott okot a „szökésre”. Az eljárás itt legtöbbször le is zárul azzal a szomorú megállapítással, hogy a keresett személy bűncselekmény áldozata lett.

Mind világszerte, mind Magyarországon aggasztóan magas azok száma – korra és nemre való tekintet nélkül –, akik rejtélyes eltűnésüket követően soha többé nem térnek már haza. Valóban ilyen sok gyilkosságot követnek el minden ok nélkül?

A fentiek alapján joggal feltételezik az UFO-kutatók, hogy a megmagyarázhatatlan emberrablások hátterében éppen úgy a földönkívüliek állnak, mint az eltérítések mögött. Ám senki nem akad, aki egyetértene a céljaikkal: azzal, hogy orvosi vizsgálatok és genetikai kutatások okán embereket raboljanak el, örökre megfosztva őket a földi élet lehetőségétől.

_PRUSINSZKI ISTVÁN_

_EREDETILEG MEGJELENT_
_ A SZÍNES UFO 2005. DECEMBERI SZÁMÁBAN_

Rejtélyes hazai esetek

Az első magyar UFO-s emberrablás 1903. december 24-én este nyolc óra körül történt a kárpátaljai – ma Ukrajnához tartozó – Szuhabarankán. Petrovszki Ivánt felesége kiküldte vízért az udvaron található kerekes kúthoz. Ugyanebben az időben ment haza beteglátogatásból a falu papja a házaspár otthonával szemközti plébániára, amikor a háta mögött egyik pillanatról a másikra hatalmas fény ragyogott fel. A pap a fényforrást keresve megfordult, és látta, amint egy rejtélyes tárgy, gomolygó mozgással a belsejében, a kút felett lebeg. Az azonosítatlan objektum iszonyatos erejű fényt árasztott, majd hirtelen felszállt, és eltűnt a derült, csillagos égbolton. A kút körül egy hat méter átmérőjű sötét kör maradt, amelyben elolvadt a hó. Petrovszki Iván soha többet nem került elő. Számos hazai és külföldi forrás szerint 1975 áprilisának vagy májusának egyik estéjén a hajmáskéri katonai laktanyában veszett nyoma két katonának. Egyiküket később megtalálták egy bokor tövében. A fiatalembert azonnal a katonai kórházba szállították, de még fél évvel később is csak „apró fekete barátokat” – feltehetően a közismert fekete csuhás ufonautákat – emlegetett rémülten, és attól rettegett, hogy társához hasonlóan őt is elviszik majd.





Magyar pilóta eltérítése a levegőben

Napjainkban is élnek köztük olyanok, akik egyszer már nyomtalanul eltűntek. Egy jelenleg rokkantnyugdíjas férfi – aki érthető módon szeretne inkognitóban maradni – az utolsó sorállományú pilóták között repülhetett MIG–19-es vadászgépen. A hatvanas években, egy Szovjetunióban tartott kiképzésen, Harkow felett gépével együtt legalább két órára nyoma veszett. Ő mindebből csak egy pillanatot észlelt, és azt, hogy a vadászgép műszerei lenullázódtak. Miután ezt jelezte az irányítóknak, tőlük üvöltve kapta a rémült parancsokat, hogy azonnal szálljon le a legközelebbi polgári repülőtéren. Ezt követően kihallgatták, majd egy moszkvai repülési intézetbe szállították, ahol több mint egy hétig vizsgálták, és – regressziós hipnózist is alkalmazva – próbálták megállapítani, mi történhetett vele. Mivel leszálláskor vérzett az orra, megvizsgálták az orrnyereg és a homlokalapi mirigy környékét is, ahol egy apró, bőrében vándorló implantátumot találtak. Hazaérve megfenyegették, hogy meg ne próbálja eltávolítani az implantot, amely műszerrel a mai napig kimutatható. A titkosszolgálat húszéves titoktartási nyilatkozat aláírására kötelezte, időközben azonban Ausztráliába disszidált. Itt is szenvedő alanyává vált egy rejtélyes eltérítésnek, sőt, barátaival le is filmezett egy UFO-formációt.





_idegenzona.blog.hu

Prusinszki István / Eredetileg megjelent a Színes UFO 2005. decemberi számában_


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 14)

Ezek szerint a távoli galaxisokból ezeken a féregjáratokon keresztül jönnek hozzánk a földönkívüiek?

*Masszív féregjárat lehet a Tejútrendszerben.

A Tejútrendszer elméletileg egy masszív féregjáratnak (téridőhídnak) adhat otthont – véli egy nemzetközi kutatócsoport, amely teóriáját az Annals of Physics című tudományos folyóiratban tette közzé.*






A féregjárat vagy féreglyuk vékony csőszerű képződmény, amely az univerzum két távoli, görbületmentes területét kötheti össze.

Az egyirányú féreglyukak lehetőségét Albert Einstein 1935-ben bizonyította be Nathan Rosen amerikai-izraeli fizikussal. Fél évszázaddal később, 1985-ben Kip Stephen Thorne amerikai elméleti fizikus dolgozta ki tanítványaival a kétirányú féreglyukak teoretikai alapjait.

A trieszti nemzetközi posztgraduális oktatási és kutatóintézet, a SISSA (Scuola Internazionale Superiore di Studi Avanzati) tudósai, olasz, amerikai és indiai asztrofizikusok a Tejútrendszer sötét anyaga eloszlásának rendkívül részletes térképét a legújabb ősrobbanás-elmélet fényében vizsgálták – olvasható a PhysOrg tudományos hírportálon.

*“Arra a következtetésre jutottunk, hogy e járatok egyike galaxisunkban működhet. Mi több, maga ez a féreglyuk is akkora lehet, mint egy galaxis”* – fogalmazott a tanulmány társszerzője Paolo Salucci, a SISSA asztrofizikusa, a sötét anyag elismert szakértője.

Mindazonáltal a tudós rámutat, hogy csupán matematikai számításokról van szó. “Nem azt állítjuk, hogy galaxisunk egy féregjárat, csupán felvetjük ennek elméleti lehetőségét” – tette hozzá Paolo Salucci.

S hogy kísérletileg tesztelhető-e valaha a SISSA tudósainak az elmélete? Az olasz asztrofizikus szerint ez úgy lenne lehetséges, amennyiben a sötét anyag eloszlását a Tejútrendszerben, amely egy spirálgalaxis, összehasonlítanák egy más típusú közeli csillagváros, például a Kis és a Nagy Magellán-felhő szerkezetével. Természetesen e vizsgálatokat lehetővé tévő technológiára még soká kell várni, ám mint Paolo Salucci rámutat, kutatásaik ráirányítják a figyelmet arra, hogy milyen fontos megismerni a sötét anyag valódi természetét.






A tudósok már régóta kutatják a világegyetem tömegének 23 százalékát adó, semmiféle elektromágneses sugárzást ki nem bocsátható, s így csillagászati műszerekkel közvetlenül meg nem figyelhető anyagot. Egyes elméletek szerint egy hipotetikus részecskecsoport, a neutralínók alkotják, amelyek létét eddig azonban sem az Európai Nukleáris Kutatási Szervezetben (CERN) végzett kísérletek során, sem a világegyetemben nem sikerült megfigyelni.

*“Kutatásaink azért érdekesek, mivel összetettebb képet festenek a sötét anyagról, amely egyfajta új dimenzió, valamiféle grandiózus galaktikus szállítórendszer lehet. Bármi is legyen, ideje újfajta szemszögből vizsgálni e rejtélyes anyag valódi természetét”* – fejtegette Paolo Salucci.

*forrás:atv.hu/MTI*


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Május 14)

Csillagözön írta:


> Nem sok olyan jelenség van a Világon, amely annyiféle megközelítést, tapasztalatot, az ezekkel együtt járó sokféle elképzelést indukál az emberekben, mint az úgy nevezett UFO "élmények".
> 
> Mikor pedig az ember tanulmányozni kezdi a régi írásokat ez ügyben - már amit hozzáférhetővé tesznek - érdekes dolgok derülnek napvilágra.
> 
> ...



*Az emberiség és a földönkívüliek valódi kapcsolata

*






A régészet topikba meg feltettem egy rövid filmet arról, hogy a kiváló régész Sir William Petrie hagyatékában a könyvespolcok mögött rejtve kis alien múmiákat, alien szobrokat és egyéb bizonyítékokat találtak. Tehát az igaz volt, amit egy egyiptomi régész állított az egyik nemzetközi konferencián, hogy "Van ott valami nem e világi..."






Itt egy angol nyelvű cikk is róla: 

http://www.inquisitr.com/1712601/ufo-and-alien-egyptian-artifacts-discovered-in-jerusalem-kept-secret-by-rockefeller-museum/






Ez itt egy alien technológia, valamiféle navigációs készülék.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 14)

*Öt hely, ahol gyakoriak a különös jelenségek.*

A Mount Saint Helens Észak-Amerikában, a Sziklás-hegység területén, a Cascade-hegységben található vulkáni eredetű hegy. Már az 1800-as években is történtek különös események a hegy körüli erdőkben, melyek a mai napig is tartanak. Többen is furcsa teremtményeket véltek látni erre, ezeket a legtöbbször a *Nagyláb (Bigfoot)* nevű lénnyel hozták kapcsolatba. De számos más “nem evilági” teremtményről is érkeztek beszámolók. Egy biztos, a Mount St. Helens és környéke nem tartozik a legveszélytelenebb kirándulóhelyek közé.






*Extraterrestrial Highway – A 375-ös út*

A 375-ös út az Egyesült Államokban, azon belül is Nevada államban található. A 93-as főútvonal mellett fekvő autóscsárdától indul, és a Warm Springs nevű kisvárosnál torkollik a 6-os főútvonalba. 

A 98 mérföldnyi sivár aszfaltúton haladva – mely néhány órányira van csak Las Vegastól – olyan sokan észleltek már UFO-jelenségeket, hogy 1996-ban Nevada közlekedési minisztériuma *Földön Kívüli Országútnak (Extraterrestrial Highway)* minősítette a 375-ös utat, *Bob Miller* kormányzó pedig földönkívüli-barát útjelző táblákat adott át a hivatalos avatási ceremónia keretében.

Az itt lakók szerint a váratlanul feltűnő fénygömbök és egyéb furcsaságok az évek során, az UFO-fanatikusok Mekkájává tették a 375-ös országutat.






*Roswell, Új-Mexikó*

Roswell az Egyesült Államokban, Új-Mexikó állam délnyugati részén, Chaves megyében található. 

1947. július első hetében egy azonosítatlan repülő tárgy zuhant le a város külső részén. Július 8-án a RAAF (Roswell Army Air Field) bejelentette, hogy ez egy UFO volt és négy földönkívüli testet találtak a becsapódás helyén. A következő napon az Egyesült Államok Légiereje bejelentette, hogy nem ufóról van szó, hanem egy meteorológiai léggömbről. Azóta Roswell – az 51-es körzettel együtt (az elméletek szerint itt őrzik a földönkívüli testeket) – lett a földönkívüli összeesküvés-elméletek központja.

Miután bezárták a helyi katonai légitámaszpontot, Roswell kihasználta kellemes klímáját, és újra felfedezte önmagát mint visszavonult közösség. Az utóbbi húsz évben Roswell tőkét kovácsolt az állítólagos ufóbalesetből és vonzó célpont lett a földönkívüliek iránt érdeklődő turisták számára.

S bár 1947 óta sok idő eltelt, egyes helyi lakosok szerint még manapság is gyakran fordulnak meg a városban titokzatos személyek, akik az ominózus esettel kapcsolatban kérdezősködnek.






*Ross-kastély, Írország*

Az ősi kastélyok általában mágnesként vonzzák a látogatókat, többek között azokat is, akik komoly érdeklődést mutatnak a szellemvilág rejtélyei iránt. Az írországi Ross kastély a Killarney Nemzeti Parkban, egy tó partján található. Alapításának dátuma bizonytalan, de valószínűleg a 15. század végén épült. A legenda szerint eredeti tulajdonosa, O’Donoghue a tó vize alatt alussza álmát és hétévente május első reggelén kiemelkedik a vízből fehér lován, hogy megkerülje a tavat. Úgy tartják, aki megpillantja, egész életében szerencsés lesz. A helyi legendák elmondása alapján a kastélyban szellemek portyáznak, akik gyakran nem is csinálnak titkot jelenlétükből.






*A Winchester-ház*

A Winchester-ház San Joseban, Kaliforniában 38 éven át állt folyamatos renoválás alatt. Az eredetileg nyolcszobás vidéki ház a Winchester ismétlőpuskák gyártója fiának, Oliver Winchesternek a birtokán állt. A fegyver a leghíresebb ismétlő volt a vadnyugat meghódítása idején.

Oliver 1886-ban bekövetkezett halála után özvegye, Sarah Winchester bostoni jóshoz fordult, aki azt jövendölte neki, hogy azok szellemei, akiket a család által készített puska ölt meg, megszállják majd és örökké üldözni fogják. Megszökhet, ha Nyugatra költözik, vásárol egy házat, és a szellemek megtévesztésére állandóan átépíti.






*Rejtélyek szigete*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 15)

*Richard E. Byrd – Az antarktiszi expedíció.


A feltárt dokumentumok tanúsága szerint valamikor a nem túl távoli múltban bizonyos ország vagy esetleg országok tudósai kifejlesztették az emberiség nagy álmának prototípusát, a levitációs hajtóművet. *

Ennek alkalmazása révén az emberiség új korszakba lépett volna, melynek távlatai felmérhetetlenek. Ám a megrendelőknek más volt a tervük.

A második világháború alatt azonban nem várt és előre be nem tervezett dolgok történtek. Olyanok, melyekre senki sem számított.

A nagy találmányról szóló dokumentumok, valamint a kísérletek eredményei szőrén-szálán eltűntek. A fejlesztések harcok közben megsemmisültek, néhányat tudatosan semmisítettek meg, nehogy az ellenség kezébe kerüljön. Attól is tartottak, hogy a világ tudomást szerez róluk.

Mégis, nagy a valószínűsége annak, hogy a levitációs hatóművel elért eredmények nem mentek tönkre, csupán hozzáférhetetlenné váltak számunkra. A szakirodalom szerint a németek a háború elvesztése után létrehoztak a Déli-sarkon egy titkos kutatóbázist. A *Haunebu-2* és *Haunebu-3*, az új évezred csodajárművének fejlesztése már az *Új-Berlin*nek nevezett *211-es bázis*on fejeződött be.






Ennek a világtól elzárt kutatóközpontnak a kialakítását jelentősen megkönnyítette, hogy az Antarktisz alatt szunnyadó vulkánok, és hatalmas barlangok találhatók. Közülük a legnagyobb kiterjedése eléri a 45 kilométert is. A megközelítésük sem nehéz, mert a vulkánok által táplált melegvíz-források zöld oázissá változtatták a felszíni talajréteget. Ilyen körülmények között egyáltalán nem lehetetlen emberi tartózkodásra alkalmas élőhely kialakítása az örök jég birodalmában.

Ennek a helynek még volt egy különlegessége: már foglalt volt a német építőcsapatok odaérkezése előtt is! Ám ezt a náci vezetők igen jól tudták. Ugyanis a terület feltérképezése közben döbbenetes dologgal szembesültek: – a pilóták számtalan esetben azonosítatlan, vagy ismeretlen technológiával felszerelt, esetleg földönkívüli járművek le és felszállásának lehettek tanúi, akik a jégtakaró alatti támaszpontjaikról folytatták intenzív tevékenységüket. Tudatos tervet eszelt hát ki az okkult náci vezetés: -kapcsolatfelvételt tervezett az ismeretlen civilizációval.

Az új támaszponton a németek törekedtek is erre a kapcsolatfelvételre az idegen, fejlett civilizációval, mert néhány év alatt olyan óriási technikai fejlődést értek el, ami egy magasabb szinten álló civilizáció segítsége nélkül elképzelhetetlen. Erre *Richard E. Byrd* admirális jelentéséből is lehet következtetni. Az amerikai titkosszolgálat ugyanis hamar tudomást szerzett Új-Berlin létezéséről, és attól tartottak, hogy a németek az időközben továbbfejlesztett csodafegyverükkel megtámadják őket. Ezért elhatározták, hogy megsemmisítik a bázist. Ehhez azonban fel kellett deríteni a pontos helyét, és véderejét. Ezzel a feladattal azt a Byrd admirálist bízták meg, aki 18 évvel korábban sarkkutatóként segített a németeknek feltérképezni a hatalmas jégmezőket, és ezáltal nagyban elősegítette az Antarktisz németek általi gyarmatosítását, és *Új-svábföld* létrehozását. A *High Jump* nevezetű nagy szabású hadművelet azonban nem a várt eredményt hozott.

*Byrd 4700 katona, 13 hadihajó, 1 repülőgép-anyahajó, 10 vadászrepülőgép, 2 hidroplán, 6 teherszállító repülőgép, 6 helikopter és traktorok, páncélozott hójárók kíséretében indult útnak.* Nem sokáig bolyongott a hatodik kontinensen. Útja egyenesen a *Bunger-oázis*ba vezetett. Ez volt ugyanis a legnagyobb zöld földterület az Antarktiszon, és ez alatt találhatók a legtágasabb barlangok.

Ám mielőtt a flotta elérte volna a célpontját, hihetetlen dolog történt. A flottát ugyanis ismeretlen repülőszerkezetekből álló raj támadta meg, a híradások szerint szinte teljesen megsemmisítve azt. A túlélők nagy része azonnal visszafordult. Csak egy kis vakmerő felderítőcsapat repült tovább az admirális vezetésével.

1947. februárjában történt megérkezésükkor azonban elképesztő dolgokat tapasztaltak. Második expedíciója során az admirális korábban hófoltokkal tarkított zöld oázis helyett egy nagy, fekete földdel borított területet látott. Az oázisban tavak is voltak. Az egyikre leszállt egy hidroplánnal, és méréseket végzett. A víz nem volt hideg, és sósnak bizonyult. Az igazi kaland azonban ezt követően várt rá, mivel a terep időközben meglehetősen átrendeződött. Erről részletesen beszámolt a naplójában, amely azonban csak jóval a halála után került napvilágra. A Byrd-ről elnevezett Sarki Központ irattárosa bukkant rá, amikor elkezdte rendszerezni a tudós szellemi hagyatékát.

A kézirat tanulmányozása során döbbenten olvasta Byrd bejegyzését:

*“Ezt a naplót a legnagyobb titokban vagyok kénytelen írni. Eljön majd az idő, amikor a racionális gondolkodás semmivé foszlik, és el kell fogadni a kikerülhetetlen valóságot. Nincs módomban nyilvánosságra hozni a következő dokumentumot. Az itt közöltek talán soha nem kerülnek közlésre, de kötelességem leírni abban a reményben, hogy egyszer majd mindenki elolvashatja egy olyan világban, ahol bizonyos emberek önzése, kapzsisága és hatalomvágya nem hallgattathatja el az igazságot.” *

A február 2 -i naplóbejegyzésből aztán kiderült, hogy valójában miről van szó:

*“Minden előkészület megtörtént, hogy északnak repülhessünk. Az üzemanyagtartályok teletöltve. Felszálltunk. A távolban hegyeket láttunk. Csakugyan egy hegységhez értünk, bár korábban nem tudtam róla. Átrepültünk egy hegylánc felett. A gerincen túl egy völgyet pillantottunk meg, amelyet egy kis folyó szelt át. Lehetetlen, hogy itt zöld növényzet legyen! Valami nyilvánvalóan nem stimmel. Itt jégnek és hónak kellene lennie alattunk.”.*

Ettől kezdve az események napjaink UFO-s elrablásaira emlékeztetnek:

*“A navigációs műszerek megbolondultak, az iránytűk csak pörögnek. Nem látjuk a Napot. Mintha itt valami más forrásból jönne a fény. Odalent fákat látunk. A magasságot 300 méterre csökkentettem, hogy jobban megfigyelhessünk mindent. A hőmérséklet 23 C! A műszereink ismét rendesen működnek. Rádiókapcsolatot viszont nem tudtam létesíteni a központtal, a készülék itt nem működött. A táj normális alattunk (amennyiben ez itt normálisnak mondható). A távolban valamiféle ”ragyogó” város látható. Ez lehetetlen!*





Richard E. Byrd

*Repülőgépünk furcsán mozog. Képtelen vagyok irányítani. Nem reagál a kormányzásra. Istenem! Két furcsa repülő szerkezet jelent meg mellettünk. Gyorsan közelednek felénk. Korong alakúak és fényes felületűek. Egészen közel jönnek, és látom az azonosító jelzéseiket. Ez egy horogkereszt! Fantasztikus! Hol lehetünk? Ismét megpróbáltam irányítani a gépet, de nem sikerült. Valami láthatatlan erő mozgat minket.*

*Ahogy a két gép odaért hozzánk a rádiónk elkezdett recsegni, majd egy hang szólalt meg angolul, feltűnő német akcentussal. Egy üzenet érkezett. »Isten hozta admirális a birodalmunkban. Pontosan hét perc múlva leszállítjuk önöket. Nyugalom admirális, jó kezekben van. Bármit is tapasztalnak majd, ne rémüljenek meg! *

*A barátaink talán szokatlanok lesznek önöknek, de jóakaratúak!« A repülőgép motorjai leálltak. A gép irányíthatatlanná vált. Újabb rádióüzenetet kaptunk. »Megkezdődik a leszállás.« Nem a megszokott módon ereszkedtünk alá, hanem úgy, mintha egy láthatatlan liftben lennénk. A földet érés csak egy apró zökkenés. *

*Gyorsan leírom még, amit látok. Számos ”ember” közeledik felénk. Nagyon magasak és szőkék. A város a szivárvány színeiben csillog. Kísérőink náci jelzésű hajóitól távolabb óriási korong alakú járművek láthatók, számunkra ismeretlen technológia termékei, mégis oly ismerősnek tűnő jelekkel az oldalukon, talán az egyiptomi hieroglifákra hasonlítanak. *

*Nem tudom mi fog történni, de nem látok fegyvert a közeledő alakoknál. Egy hang a nevemen szólít, és utasít, hogy nyissam ki a gép ajtaját. Megteszem. A rádióst és engem udvariasan fogadtak. Felszálltunk egy kis emelvényszerű járműre, aminek nem voltak kerekei, és a város felé haladtunk. Valami kellemes meleg italt kaptunk. Soha azelőtt nem ittam még ilyet. Nagyon finom volt. Tíz perc után két hatalmas alak jött elénk, kb. 3 m magasak voltak. Arra kértek, hogy kövessem őket. A szájuk nem mozgott, gondolatokkal kommunikáltak. Nem tehettem mást, elmentem velük. A rádiósom ott maradt.”*

Az admirálist egy különös ”emberhez” kísérték, akit mindenki csak *Mesternek *nevezett. Ez az ember igen fontos dolgot közölt vele:

*“Admirális, elmondom miért hozattam ide. Érdeklődésünk önök iránt már akkor elkezdődött, amikor Hirosima és Nagaszaki felett felrobbantották az első atombombájukat. Ebben a nyugtalanító időszakban elküldtük az önök felszíni világába repülő eszközeinket, hogy tanulmányozzuk azt, amit elkövettek az emberiség ellen. Látja eddig soha nem avatkoztunk bele az önök viselt dolgaiba, most azonban meg kell tennünk, mert megtanultak használni egy olyan energiát, amely egyáltalán nem való a földi emberiség kezébe. Küldötteink már átadták üzenetünket az önök politikai vezetőinek, de ők nem törődtek vele. Most önt választottuk ki arra, hogy tanúskodjon a létezésünk mellett, és meggyőzze őket esztelen magatartásukról.”*

A Mester arra biztatta Byrd-et, hogy vigye el üzenetét a világ vezető hatalmaihoz. Ebben az üzenetben felszólította az emberiséget, hogy hagyjon fel a nukleáris fegyverek gyártásával, és tanuljon meg békében élni a környezetével.

Ezt követően a Mester elköszönt, és magára hagyta az admirálist. A napló így folytatódott:

*“Visszakísértek a szobába, ahol a rádióst hagytam. Ismét felszálltunk arra a furcsa kerék nélküli járműre, és visszamentünk a repülőgéphez. Amint becsuktuk az ajtót a gép felemelkedett. A láthatatlan lift kilencszáz méter magasba emelt minket. Habár a sebességmérő nem jelzett, mégis gyorsan repültünk visszafelé.” A két különös repülőgép mellettünk haladt. Egy idő után rádióüzenet érkezett: »Most magára hagyjuk admirális. *

*A gépe ismét irányítható. Auf Wiedersehen!« A gép hirtelen megrázkódott, majd zuhanni kezdett. Gyorsan visszanyertem az irányítást felette, és már szabadon repültünk délnek. Ismét a jégmező felett voltunk. Sikerült rádió-összeköttetést létesítenünk a bázissal. Leszálltunk a támaszponton.”*

A történetnek koránt sincs vége. Annak ellenére, hogy 8 hónap állt rendelkezésére küldetésének teljesítésre, Byrd admirális 8 hét után befejezettnek nyilvánította az expedíciót. A megdöbbentő élményt követően rögtön visszafordult, hogy tájékoztassa az Egyesült Államok kormányát a nácik és az idegen faj közös antarktiszi bázisának létezéséről, és hogy átadja a Mester üzenetét.

Byrd naplója az amerikai vezérkar reakcióját is megörökítette:

*“A Pentagonban vezérkari ülés volt. Beszámoltam felfedezésemről és a Mester üzenetéről. Mindent szavamat előírásszerűen rögzítették, majd értesítették az elnököt. Utána még három órán keresztül ott tartottak. A Top Security Force alaposan kikérdezett a részletekről is, majd egy orvos-csoport megvizsgált. Igazi kínszenvedés volt! Utána elengedtek, de a Nemzetbiztonsági Iroda szoros felügyelet alatt tart. Azt a parancsot kaptam, hogy az emberiség érdekében HALLGASSAK mindarról, amit megtudtam. Emlékeztettek rá, hogy katona vagyok, és engedelmeskednem kell a parancsnak”.*

Kell ehhez valami kommentárt fűzni?

A történtek után az admirális természetesen hallgatott. 1958-ban a halálos ágyán is csak ennyit mondott:

*“Expedíciónk nagy és eddig feltáratlan új területre bukkant, amely az örök titok hazája.”*

_Forrás:sites.google.com._


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 15)

Az Ellenállási Mozgalom
*2012.05.24. 05:07 FehérVándor*
*
Az Ellenállási Mozgalom.
*
Írta: Cobra
Fordította: FehérVándor
Forrás: http://2012portal.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/resistance-movement-normal-0.html
Eredetileg megjelent: 2012. április 6-án

*Kezdetek*
1975-ben az életéért menekült egy Michael fedőnevű titkosügynök, aki után az Illuminátusok őrült hajszába kezdtek. Egy 12 főből álló operatív egységet szervezett maga köré az életének megvédése érdekében. A bujkálás és menekülés közben egy alagútrendszer fedeztek fel a New York-i metrórendszer alatt. Feltérképezték az alagutakat, majd úgy döntöttek eltűnnek a felszínről és a Föld alatt szerveződnek újjá. Ezzel megszületett a Szervezet(Organization), a New York-i metró alatt lévő főparancsnoksággal. A kiterjedt kapcsolati hálón keresztül, amellyel Michael a rendelkezett, számos olyan operatív ügynökkel vették fel a kapcsolatot a felszínen, akik az Illuminátusok ellen küzdöttek és sokan közülük úgy döntöttek, hogy maguk is levonulnak a föld alá és csatlakoznak a Szervezethez.
Legfőbb céljuk az volt, hogy megdöntsék az Illuminátusok uralmát és fejlett technológiával lássák el az emberiséget. A személyi számítógép fejlesztésében jelentős szerepük volt, és én személyesen láttam egy szobát tele computerrel amelyeken épp fejlesztéseket végeztek még anno 1977-ben. A Szervezet kapcsolatba került a jóságos Agartha-i civilizációval, amely már évezredek óta a föld alatt él. 1977-ben ha nem hamarabb már kapcsolatban álltak a pozitív andromédaiakkal, saját szememmel láttam az egyik hangárjukban egy klasszikus szivar alakú andromédai úrhajót.
Az 1990-es évek elején volt némi szerepük abban, hogy az eredetileg katonai célokra kifejlesztett ARPANET( internet elődje. szerzői megj) mindenki számára elérhető lett.
Az Illuminátusok és és egyéb földönkívüli erők egy kiterjedt offenzívába kezdtek 1996-ban azzal a céllal, hogy elpusztítsák a Szervezetet és ez rendkívül súlyos harcokba torkollt a földalatti alagútrendszerekben és barlangokban, majdnem elpusztítva a Szervezetet és Agarthát.
A szükség idejében egy terv lett megalkotva az ellentámadás kivitelezésére. 1999 december elején, a Plejádiak( Fiastyúk-beliek. szerzői megj.) kapcsolatba lépték az Ellenállási Mozgalommal(Resistance Movement) az X-bolygón(Planet X) és egy masszív felkelést robbantottak ki az ottani Illuminátusok ellen. 3 hét alatt győztek és az Illuminátusoknak el kellett menekülniük a Marson és a Holdon lévő bázisaikra. Ezek után az Ellenállási Mozgalom tagjai a Földre jöttek és egyesültek a Szervezettel, majd az integrálódás után Ellenállási Mozgalom néven kezdtek el működni.
Az immáron egyesített erők megváltoztatták az erőviszonyokat és most az Illuminátusok kényszerültek visszavonulásra. 2000 és 2001 folyamán az Illuminátusok elvesztették a marsi, a Holdon lévő és a Naprendszer más részein megtalálható bázisaikat. A plejádiak és egyéb a Galaktikus Konföderáció alá tartozó erők segítségével egyúttal minden reptoid, szürke, drakóniai és zeta reticuli el lett távolítva a Naprendszerből. Ez a Sötét Erőket pánikba ejtette és megtervezték majd végrehajtották 9/11-et, azzal a céllal hogy megőrizzék befolyásukat az utolsó erősségükön- a Földön.

*X-bolygó*
Az X-bolgyó egy a Naprendszer külső területén megtalálható égitest. A felszíne jelenleg nem alkalmas a fizikai élet létezésére, de a föld alatt jelentős alagút és csatornarendszer található, amely egészen 1999-ig Illuminátus irányítás alatt állt.
(A cikk kitételének napján, jelent meg ez a hír: http://www.stop.hu/tudomany/megis-letezik-a-rejtelyes-x-bolygo-naprendszerunk-szelen/1043268/ FV)
2002-ben a plejádiak pontos adatokkal szolgáltak számomra a bolygó legfontosabb jellemzőiről. Belseje sziklás, szilárd, a felszínét pedig jég borítja, benne erős metán koncentrációval, amely kékes színárnyalatot ad a bolygónak. Átmérője 9400 mérföld és tömege 0,76 szorosa a Földének. Elliptikus keringési pályájának hosszabbik sugara 70AU (astronomical unit/csillagászati egység, egy AU kb 150millió kilométer. szerzői megj.) http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Csillagászati_egység). A forgástengely és az ekliptia által bezárt szög pedig 40 fok.http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekliptika
Elképzelhető az öröm, amit éreztem, amikor 2008-ban találtam egy cikket egy japán csillagásztól, aki azt állította, hogy ( a Naprendszer külső területén jelenlévő anomáliák alapján.szerzői megj.) a „képzeletbeli” X-bolygónak sziklából és jégből kéne felépülnie, az átmérője 6200 és 9400 mérföld között a sűrűsége meg a Föld tömegének 0.3 és 0.7-szerese között kéne, hogy legyen. Keringési pályajának a hosszabbik sugarának hossza pedig 100 és 170AU között kéne legyen, a forgástengely és az ekliptika közötti maximum bezárt szög pedig 40 fok.
http://allesoversterrenkunde.nl/artikelen/755-The-mystery-of-Planet-X.html
A legfőbb ok, amiért a csillagászok még nem fedezték fel ezt a bolygót hivatalosan, az az, hogy a háttérhatalom által nem engedélyezett a valójában már megtörtént felfedezés nyilvánosságra hozatala. Ugyanakkor akik még valóban keresik, de nem találják, azok rosszul közelítik meg a kérdést, mivel az ekliptika környékén keresik az új bolygókat, de ennek a bolygónak a forgástengelye az átlagostól teljesen eltérő szöget zár be az ekliptikával, ezért máshol kell kutatni. Mivel egy elég nagy égitestről van szó, ezért egy viszonylag nagy amatőr távcsővel is lokalizálható lenne, ha tudnád hol kell keresni. Még annyi, hogy nem azonos a Nibiruval és nem fog a Földnek ütközni.

*Az Esemény*
9/11 nem úgy történt, ahogy azt a háttérhatalom tervezte. Számos embernek ez az esemény jelentette azt a pontot, amikor felismerték, hogy a fősodratú média hazugságok tömkelegével bombázza a népet és egyúttal elkezdték keresni mi rejlik a propaganda mögött.
Ez az új tudatosság megkönnyítette az Ellenállási Mozgalom számára, hogy fejlesszék az Illuminátusok megdöntésére vonatkozó tervüket.
2003-ig bezárólag, minden mélyen a föld alatt lévő katonai bázist megsemmisítettek és csak a felső hányada maradt meg ezeknek a létesítményeknek. ( Mások a teljes megsemmisítést későbbre teszik. szerzői megj)
Innentől kezdve az Ellenállási Mozgalom körülbelül 300 emberét építette be az Illuminátus hálózatba , legtöbbjüket a katonaságnál és hírszerző szervezeteknél magas pozicióban. Ezek az emberek beazonosíthatatlanok és az Illuminátusoknak fogalmuk sincs kicsodák és milyen feladatkörben tevékenykednek.
2012 januárjában és februárnak az elején az Ellenállási Mozgalom lefoglalta az Illuminátusok kezében lévő arany nagy részét. Ha azt kérdezed magadtól vajon hol lehet a Yamashita arany most már tudod a választ. Nem a Mariana-árok mélyén, nem Fort Knoxban, nem a Rothschild kastélyok pincéjében, nem a zürich-kloteni reptér alatti hatalmas tárolókban, nem a zürichi UBS széfjeiben, és nem is szétszóródva a világ különböző pontjain lévő, jezsuita irányítás alatt álló bankokban. Az igazság az, hogy az Ellenállás földalatti kamráiban található és az Esemény után vissza lesz juttatva az emberiségnek illetve egy új valutának az alapját fogja képezni, ezáltal szerepe lesz a Földön lmegszülető, mindenki számára biztosított bőség megteremtésében.
Az ötlet,hogy alkotni kell egy tervet, ami az Illuminástusok megbuktatására irányul már a Szervezet 1975-ös megalakulása óta napirenden volt. 1977-ben beszéltem azzal az emberrel, aki a terv kidolgozásában tevékenyen részt vett. Az a dokumentum, amelyet Drake( az USA katonaságának a változások mellett elkötelezett részének a szóvivője, aki március végén lépett a nyilvánosság elé. szerzői megj.) 1979-ben látott, egy korai változatát tartalmazta a tervnek. Ebben az állt, hogy a katonaság átveszi a hatalmat az Illuminátusok bukása után a Szervezet segítségével(ami ugye később Ellenállási Mozgalommá alakult).
Azonban a masszív ébredés következtében, amely 9/11 után megindult a terv alapos átdolgozásra került. Senki nem fogja átvenni az Illuminátusok helyét. Az Ellenállási Mozgalom legfőképp hírszerzési adatokkal és logisztikai tanácsokkal fogja támogatni a katonaságot és a hatóságokat, de a háttérben marad. A katonaság ugyanakkor segíteni fogja a nyomozóhatóságokat( szövetségi nyomozókat Amerikában és az Interpolt világszerte), akik ugyanakkor segíteni fogják a helyi szerveket, erőszakszervezeteket a háttérhatalom tagjainak a letartóztatásában.
Az Ellenállásnak van tapasztalata a háttérhatalom megbuktatásában és egy bolygó felszabadításában, hisz ezt tették 1999-ben is az X-bolygón. Állandó fizikai (nem telepatikus) kapcsolatban állnak a plejádiakkal és más pozitív galaktikus népekkel a Konföderáción belül, akik naponta friss hírekkel látják el őket a háttérhatalmi tagok aktuális helyzetéről, hol vannak, mit csinálnak és mire készülnek. Az Illuminátusoknak valójában nincs már hova bújniuk.
Az Esemény kezdetét nem a földi emberek vagy a galaktikus rokonaink határozzák meg. A végső szó arról, hogy mikor induljanak be az események a Forrástól jön közvetlenül. Az Eseménynek kozmikus jelentősége van. A felszabadulása az utolsó bolygónak amely a Sötét Erők megszállása alatt áll, csodálatos Fényhullámokat fog szétküldeni szerte a Galaxisban( úgy lehet elképzelni, mint amikor egy követ bedobnak egy pocsolyába és ez koncentrikus körökben hullámokat küld szerte-széjjel a víz széle felé. szerzői megj.)
Közvetlenül az Esemény előtt a Forrás küldeni fog egy Fénycsóvát a Galaktikus Konföderáción keresztül és a Plejádiak utasítani fogják az Ellenállási Mozgalmat, hogy a felszínen tevékenykedő 300 ügynökük lépjen kapcsolatba a kulcsfontosságú poziciókban lévő emberekkel a katonaságon és az egyéb hatóságokon belül és ebben a pillanatban az akció megkezdődik.
Miután az akció véget ért, előfordulhat, hogy lesznek emberek, akik a saját javukra próbálják majd fordítani a helyzetet és megkísérelnek felállítani kormányokat vagy elkobozni javakat, stb.. Az, hogy a háttérhatalom eltávolításra kerül még nem jelenti azt, hogy az emberi kapzsiság és vágyakozás a hatalomra egy szempillantás alatt eltűnik. Az emberiségnek egyszerűen van egy felvilágosulatlan része, akiknek ez egyszerűen a természetük részét képezi. Természetesen az Ellenállás tisztában van vele kikről van szó, megfigyelés alatt állnak és nem fogják tudni kihasználni a helyzetet.
Ameddig az emberiség nem ér el egy bizonyos tudatossági szintet az Ellenállási Mozgalom a háttérben keményen fog dolgozni a népesség és a bolygó javáért. Aztán amikor elérkezik az idő, valószínűleg közvetlenül az Első Kapcsolatfelvétel előtt, a nyilvánosság elé fognak lépni.
Egy 120 billió dolláros(egyenlő a világ egy év alatt megtermelt, összesített GDPjével, kétszer) alapot hoztak létre, amely az emebriség rendelkezésére lesz bocsájtva, más hasonló alapok forrásai mellett. ( Saint Germain alap, USA katonaságához köthető személyek alapja, Fehér Sárkány Társaság{White Dragon Society} alapja, illetve a pozitív Templomosok{White Hats} forrásai. szerzői megj.). Az Ellenállás rendkívül fejlett technológiák birtokában van, amelynek többsége földönkívüli eredetű. Ezeknek az emberiséggel való megosztása mellett, segítséget fognak nyújtani körülbelül 6000 zsenik által megalkotott, mindezideáig a hátérhatalom által elzárt, elhallgatott, titokban tartott találmánynak a nyilvánosságra hozatalában.
Ez a blog( Cobra saját oldala http://2012portal.blogspot.ca/. szerzői megj.) az Ellenállási Mozgalom utasításainak megfelelően lett létrehozva azzal a szándékkal, hogy a nyilvánosság tájékoztatva legyen, bizonyos 2012-ben várható eseményekről. Sok a felszínen dolgozó operatív ügynök olvassa a blogot, mivel időről-időre kódolt üzenetek jelennek meg, amelyek fontos információkat tartalmaznak az adott helyzetről és a műveletek előrehaladásáról. Az internet a legegyszerűbb módja bizonyos, nem szigorúan titkos információk továbbításának, amelyeket biztonságosan közölni lehet ezen a csatornán keresztül. A jövőben az Ellenállási Mozgalom lehet, hogy úgy dönt, hogy közvetlenül szól a nyilvánossághoz és ekkor ez a blog válik majd a hivatalos kommunikációs felületté a bolygó felszínén.

(Érdekesség: a mai napon, 24.-én egy orosz-amerikai hadgyakorlat kezdődik az Egyesült Államok területén(!!!), kíváncsiak vagyunk, lesz-e ennek valamilyen következménye. FehérVándor)


Forrás: http://2012felemelkedes.blog.hu/2012/05/24/az_ellenallasi_mozgalom


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 16)

* A szövetségi flotta.*

Az 1996-os arkhón megszállás óta intenzív háború zajlik naprendszerünkben. 1996-ot követően az egyesült draco-reptilián flottának, számos titkos illuminátusok által szervezett űrprogram csoporttal közösen, majdnem sikerült felügyelet alá vonniuk az egész naprendszerünket. Sok embert kényszerítettek rabszolga munkára, aszteroidai bányászatra. A drakonida erők azon spekuláltak, hogy megszállják a Naprendszeren külső területén lévő kolóniákat is. Mialatt az illuminátus erők elsősorban az aszteroida övre, a Marsa és a Holdra fókuszáltak.

A Holdon hagyományos megosztás volt a felőlünk eső oldal és a távoli oldal között. A felénk néző oldal túlnyomórészt a pozitív fajok fennhatósága alatt volt, ez alól kivétel a Solar Warden, azaz Napvédő Program. Archimédesz bázisa, amely 1977-es években lett megsemmisítve. A drakonidák, reptiliánok és az illuminátusok bázisai főként a Hold árnyékos oldalán helyezkedtek el. Ennek az volt az oka, hogy távol akartak maradni a Holdat fürkésző kíváncsi tekintetek elől, de ugyanakkor nem rendelkeztek azzal a fejlett álcázó technológiával, amivel a Fény erők igen. Ebből kifolyólag, hogy csökkentsék a fényvisszaverődést feketére festették űrhajóikat, hogy az amatőr és profi csillagászok ne vegyék észre őket. És szintén ez miatt kellett alkalmazkodniuk egy meghatározott repülési útvonalhoz is.

A LOC (Lunar Operations Command), magyarul Hold Hadművelet Parancsnokság, mely a Solar Warden program fő hadiszállása volt, és ami most a Fény erők kezén van, a Hold árnyékos oldalán helyezkedik el. Érdekes látni, hogy mély információk szivárogtak ki a neten a kolóniákról, sci-fi-nek álcázva, és néhány kolóniának a leírása nagyon közel áll a valósághoz. Továbbá, akadnak spekulációk lehetséges földalatti Hold bázisokról is a fősodratú médiában. Szerencsére az 1996-os invázió után a Fény erők Ganümédészi főhadiszállása nem került a megszállók kezébe. A Ganümédészi bázis a helye Szíriusz és Naprendszerünk közti fő interdimenzionális portálnak, ami a megszállás időszaka alatt sértetlen maradt, fenntartva a Fényt. Ráadásul egy ellenállási mozgalom szerveződött a drakó/illuminátus rabszolga kolóniában az X-bolygón. Ez az Ellenállási Mozgalom felvette a fizikai kapcsolatot a heliopauzán túli Kuiper övben tartózkodó plejádiakkal, és segítségükkel lázadást szerveztek az X-bolygón 1999 decemberében. Az illuminátusokat kivonva a forgalomból felszabadították a bolygót, és áthelyezték a bázisukat a Föld belsejében lévő Agartha hálózatba.

Ezután az X-bolygó a Fény erők Naprendszer tisztító műveleteinek stratégiai bázisául szolgált. Legelőször a charoni fő katonai bázist tisztították meg a sötét erőktől. Aztán elég gyorsan folytatták ezt tendenciát a Naprendszer külső részében is, amit meg is tisztítottak, aztán 2000 és 2003 között heves ütközetekre került sor a fő aszteroida övben. 2001 márciusában a Fényerők egyes fontos akciói befejeződtek, és ezután a Központi Civilizáció képes volt közvetlenül beavatkozni a Naprendszerben történő eseményekbe. Hold nagyságú gömbszerű köztes állomásokat helyeztek el a Naprendszer heliopauzáján kívül, hogy stabilizálják a Galaktikus Központi Napból érkező erős energiákat, amelyek egyre intenzívebbek lettek, ahogy a Központi Nap 26000 éves ciklus csúcsa közeledtével egyre aktívabbá vált. Az energiák harmonikus továbbítása sok kataklizmát kivédett, köztük azokat is, amik a Földet sújtották volna. Amikor az illuminátusok felismerték ezeknek a gömbszerű állomások jelenlétét, kikeltek magukból és végrehajtották a 9/11-et.

2003-ban a Fény erők elkezdtek érvényesülni a Naprendszerben és 2012-ig minden titkos negatív űrprogramot felszámoltak, kivéve azt, amelyik közvetlenül a Chimera csoporttal volt kapcsolatos. Most az egyetlen problémát a Földön kívüli maréknyi Chimera egyének és csatlósaik jelentik, akik naprendszeri erődjeiket (főleg implantátum őrző állomásokat) plazma strangelet és toplet bombákkal védik. Mivel a Földön mindenki rendelkezik implantátumokkal, amelyek megakadályozzák hozzáférését ennek az információnak, így az összes Chimerával kapcsolatos infó a kollektív tudatalatti legmélyebb zugában rejtőzik, sokkal mélyebben, mint az SRA, az MK ultra, a MILABs vagy az SSP.

A tavaly december 15.-i sikeres IS:IS portál aktiválás után, amely elvégezte a sötétség háromszögelését a helyi galaxishalmazban, a Központi Civilizáció még nagyobb gömbszerű köztes állomásokat helyezett el (egyes állomások elérik a 30000 mérföld átmérőt) a heliopauzán, és újrapozicionáltak több kisebb, Hold nagyságú állomást a Naprendszeren belül is. Az összes fizikai strangelet és toplet bomba ez év január végén történő sikeres eltávolítása után, egy művelet kezdődött meg (MOSS fedőnév alatt) a Naprendszer végső felszabadításáért. A Föld bolygó még mindig a számos földönkívüli faj között vívott proxy háború (meghatalmazottak útján vívott háború) középpontjában van. Számos faj küldötte lépett be a karanténba sok élettel ezelőtt, és továbbra is küzdenek.

A Fény oldalán harcolnak a fénymunkások, akiknek a többsége a Plejádokról és a Szíriuszról származik. Sok fényharcos jött az Antaresről és az Arcturusról. A Sárkány családok képviselői közül sokan a drakonida faj pozitív szárnyából erednek. Az Ellenállási Mozgalom és a Pozitív Katonaság sok tagja andromédai eredetű. A sötét oldalon vannak a Rothschildok, akik az Orionról származnak. A Rockefeller, Bush, Illumináci frakció a drakonida faj negatív szárnyához tartozik. Az Iszlám Állam és Blackwater, Xe, Academi zsoldosai reptiliánok. A Jezsuiták és a Fekete Nemesség családjai a negatív andromédai frakcióhoz tartoznak. A Fény erők általános terve naprendszerünk felszabadítása, flottájuk pozíciójának körvonalai nagyjából ismertek, már évtizedek óta.

A Fény erők minden hajója a naprendszerünkön belül tachyon membránnal álcázott, hogy a Földről nézve észrevétlenek maradjanak. A hajók java része hasonló keringési pályát követ, mint a fő aszteroida öv aszteroidái és a Kuiper öv objektumai, és a legtöbb tachion membrán egy egyszerű kondrit spektrumának mintázatát (az aszteroida öv hajói), valamint a fagyos metán spektrumának mintázatát (a Kuiper öv hajói) bocsátja ki. Ennél fogva a csillagászok nem tudnak különbséget tenni a hajók és az egyszerű aszteroidák, illetve a Kuiper övi objektumok közt. A szóban forgó hajókat nem úgy kell elképzelni, mint a hagyományosakat, ezek multidimenzionális szerves-műholdak, a tudatnak és az inteligens Fény-anyagnak egyfajta szerves együttműködései. A kisebb hajók teszik ki az Ashtar és Jupiter Parancsnokság, valamint a Plejádi, Szíriuszi, Andromédai, Arktúruszi flottát és az Ellenállás flottáját, a nagyobb gömb alakú szerves-műholdak pedig a Központi Civilizációhoz tartoznak. A Központi Civilizáció egy ősi faj, mely a Galaktikus Központi Naphoz közel fejlődött, és ami több millió évvel ezelőtt elérte a spirituális érettséget, elsőként a galaxisunkban. Egyes körökben Wingmaker néven ismerik őket.

Az emberiség történelmében előfordult, hogy fizikai formában szárnyas angyalokként jelentek meg. Az egyik képviselőjük Iona, aki az Istennő misztériumot hozta el a Földre, Atlantiszba. Sok millió évvel ezelőtt a Központi Civilizáció interdimenzionális kapuk építéséhez látott hozzá galaxisunk szerte, hogy létrehozza a Fény galaktikus hálózatát. Ahogy ezen dolgozott, sok fajjal találkozott galaxis szerte, ezzel segítve őket az azonos spirituális érettségi szint elérésében. Mindezek a szuverén, spirituálisan érett fajok konföderációs uniót hoztak létre, melyet Galaktikus Konföderációnak kereszteltek (nem Galaktikus Föderáció). A neve is utal arra, hogy nem egy kaptár-mentalitás jellegű, centralizált föderációról van szó, hanem egy szuverén, érett fajokból álló laza, konstruktív konföderációs unióról. Itt olvashatjátok a különbséget a föderáció és a konföderáció közt.

Létezik a Galaktikus Konföderációnak egy speciális hadosztálya, amit Ashtar Parancsnokságnak hívnak. Az Ashtar Parancsnokság küldetése a földünk felszabadítása. Egy másik hadosztály, a Jupiter Parancsnokság. Ők a Ganümédészi portál őrzői, és a legfőbb céljuk a Naprendszer spirituális felszabadítása. Ez a legjelentősebb spirituális erő a Csillag Rend, és a Kék Sárkány családok mögött.

1996 után valamennyi ember tudatilag be lett programozva az Ashtar Parancsnokság ellen. Attól kezdve a csatornázó fénymunkásokat is így programozták be, a közvetítésüket ezáltal elferdítve. Azóta többnyire megtévesztő üzeneteket közvetítenek az arkhónok éteri, plazma rácstechnológiájának köszönhetően. Ami a leglényegesebb, hogy keresd a Fényt. Ha keresed a Fény erőkkel való kapcsolatot, rájuk fogsz találni. Ha azt választod, hogy folyton a negativitásra fókuszálj, félve attól, hogy megint átvernek, akkor ezt fogod megtapasztalni. Tehát használd bölcsen a fókuszod. Mivel jelenleg az Áttörés fázisában vagyunk, a Szövetség (a szövetségre lépett Fény erők egy másik neve) célja a végső támadás folytatása, hogy teljesen felszabaduljon a 3. szektor. A 3. szektor a Naprendszer titkos kódneve. A Szövetség földönkívüli erői állnak a BRICS, Keleti Szövetség mögött a bolygó felszínén. A MOSS (Multidimensional Operations Solar System, magyarul Multidimenzionális Naprendszeri Műveletek), és a rákövetkező szublunáris (Föld közeli, a Hold pályájáig bezárólag) műveletek befejezése után az Esemény jön.

Ez egy régi prófécia beteljesülését fogja jelenteni, ami a Központi Civilizáció spirituális tanának részét képezi arról az időről, amikor az összes sötétség eltűnik a Galaxisból, és a Fény galaktikus hálózata teljessé válik. A közeljövőben rengeteg információ fog megjelenni a naprendszerünk helyzetéről a blogomon, és más forrásokon keresztül, ahogy a felszabadítási műveletek folytatódnak. Ezért nem árt tájékozódni a Naprendszer alapvető tényeiről az érkező információk jobb megértése érdekében.

Az Áttörés közel!

Áldás _heart hangulatjel_

http://felemelkedes.blogspot.hu/…/…/a-szovetsegi-flotta.html


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 17)

*A békagyerek....* 



 

Amikor 2005. október 24-én a nepáli Dalokha megye Charikot városában megszületett egy bizarr külsejű kisbaba, még senki nem hitte a világon, hogy mindez igaz lehet. Az orvosok legalább annyira meglepettek voltak, mint maguk a szülők, ugyanis a gyermek úgy nézett ki, mintha egy békát és egy embert kereszteztek volna. Az újszülött kisfiúnak nem volt nyaka, felső teste furcsán torzult, hatalmas szemei pedig teljesen kidülledtek szemgödréből.
Az esetnek hamar híre futott, dehogy valóban nem mese, az csak később derült ki. A kórházban előtte is születtek már torz kisbabák, de ilyen megdöbbentő külsejű kisgyermeket még senki sem látott. Ismeretes, hogy azon a vidéken nem ritka az ún. cyclopia nevű kromoszóma rendellenesség, amely torz születéseket eredményez. Ugyanakkor egy nepáli orvoscsoport arra gyanakszik, hogy bizonyos rákellenes kísérleti gyógyszer hatására születnek torz kisbabák.
Az édesanya, Suntali Karki, érdekes magyarázattal szolgált: Már korábban említette közeli ismerőseinek, hogy egy éjszaka különös dolog történt vele. Idegen lények látogatták meg, és a házuk felett lebegő űrhajóba vitték. Itt nemcsak megvizsgálták, hanem az egyik lény meg is erőszakolta. Nyilvánvalóan nem tett később feljelentést, nem beszélt róla a férjének sem, csak magába fojtotta a borzalmas élmény emlékét.
Ezek után természetesen nem maradt titokban a földi anya és a földönkívüli apa ,,nászának" különös gyümölcse. A hír futótűzként terjedt, a környéket hamarosan emberek sokasága lepte el. A kórház ablakait majdnem betörték, annyira látni akarták a földönkívüli csöppséget. A rendőrségnek kellett közbelépnie, nehogy komoly baleset történjen a nagy tolongásban.
A szülők, - akik előtt egy ideig elhallgatták, hogy a kisfiú nem halva, hanem élve született és csak fél órával születése után halt meg -, engedélyt adtak arra, hogy a halott kisbabát megmutassák a tömegnek. A kisfiú egyébként két kilóval, kilenc hónapra jött világra, egy normális lefolyású terhesség után.
Az eseményről készült fényképek 2006-ban láttak napvilágot, és kiderült, hogy az asszonynak korábban két egészséges leánygyermeke is született. Harmadik terhességénél sem történt semmi szokatlan, ami indokolhatta volna a gyermek torzulását. Az édesapa, Bahadur Karki így nyilatkozott: ,,Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a fiam halva és torzan született, de akkor és ott a feleségem egészsége volt a legfontosabb számomra."


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 17)

*Enigmák - A földönkívüliek már a spájzban vannak! -

*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 18)

*Bob Lazar újra interjút adott az 51-es körzetről, megismételve a 25 évvel ezelőtti állitásait:*


Bob Lazar 25 évvel ezelőtt szigorúan titkos kormányzati információkat hozott nyilvánosságra egy interjúban, amit George Knapp készített vele. Az interjú során Lazar bemutatta az 51-es Körzetet, ami addig egy szigorúan titkos katonai létesítmény volt.

...
Knapp újra meggyőzte arról Lazart, hogy látogasson el Las Vegasba, hogy ismét vitassák meg az 51-es Körzet témáját. Lazar időt szakított arra is, hogy ellátogasson a Nemzeti Atomteszt Múzeumba, ahol az 51-es Körzet kiállítás került megrendezésre.

Lazar 1989-ben azt állította, hogy egy idegen technológia mérnöki visszafejtésén dolgozott egy úgynevezett S-4 létesítményben, az 51-es Körzet fő helyszínétől délre, ami konkrétan egy hegyoldalban fekszik. Elmondta, azt tanácsolták neki, hogy ne folytassa a munkát a területen, miután kiszivárogtatta a fejlett idegen technológiák tesztelésének helyszínéről szóló információkat a barátainak. A kritikusok kétségbe vonták szavait az állításait alátámasztó bizonyítékok hiányára hivatkozva, mint például a foglalkoztatási és oktatási feljegyzések. Ugyanakkor Lazar ragaszkodott ahhoz, hogy a nyilvántartásokat a kormány tüntette el.

Az 51-es Körzet létezését a CIA nemrég hozta nyilvánosságra. Lazar-ra nem volt nagy hatással a hír, amikor megkérdezték véleményéről a katonai létesítmény titkosításának feloldásáról. A fejleményeket "apró előrelépésnek" nevezte. Azt mondta, hogy az S-4 létezését is hamarosan elismerik, talán egy évtizeden belül.

Lazar története huszonöt éve ugyanaz, és elmondta, hogy nem érdekli, hogy az emberek hisznek-e neki vagy sem. Megismételte, hogy senkit sem akar meggyőzni, hogy higyjen neki, és hogy megpróbálta maga mögött hagyni az UFO-kkal kapcsolatos dolgokat a múltjában.

Knapp mostani interjújában Lazar elmondta, hogy nem tartott előadásokat vagy készített eladásra felvételeket az UFO-król. Hangsúlyozta, hogy ez nem az ő dolga. Beszámolt arról is, hogy egy tudományos vállalkozást működtet, és egy UFO-s fickó nem tenne jót ennek az iparágnak. Lazar úgy véli, hogy az embereknek előnyére válik, ha nem hisznek az ő történetében.

Bob Lazar az 51-es Körzetről 1989-ben beszélt először, ami megváltoztatta az UFO-król és a technológiájukról alkotott korábbi elképzeléseket szerte a világon. A következő dokumentumfilm még azelőtt készült, hogy a CIA elismerte a helyszín létezését.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYyi6VP-igM

forrás: ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 18)

Akik a belső földön élnek, azok földiek, vagy földönkívüliek?....

*Adama: Felbukkanásunk*.

csütörtök, március 05, 2015 belső föld, belső földi üzenetek, csatornázások, galaktikus föderáció, GF, hírek, közvetítések, spiritualitás, spirituális fejlődés, spirituális tanítások, Telos 





Sokan közületek már tudják, hogy nagy számban tervezzük felbukkanásunkat Földfelszínen, amikor már eléggé készen álltok arra, hogy megkapjátok a tanításainkat. Nagy örömünkre szolgál majd, hogy szemtől szemben kapcsolatba kerülhetünk mindannyiótokkal és megtaníthatjuk nektek mindazt, amit mi már tudunk. 

Meg fogjuk tanítani nektek, hogyan teremtsetek magatok és szeretteitek részére varázslatos és paradicsomi életet. Kérünk benneteket, hogy terjesszétek a Shasta-hegy belsejében való létezésünkről szóló tudást mindazoknak, akik olyan tudatossággal rendelkeznek, hogy készek megkapni ezeket az információkat. Terjesszétek, ahogy csak tudjátok ezeket az információkat a felbukkanásunkról és ígérem, hogy nem fogjátok megbánni. 

Megjegyezzük, hogy sokan közületek, szeretnétek tudni az órát és a dátumot, mikor felbukkanunk; néhányan közületek, nagyon is türelmetlenek vagytok. Kérünk benneteket, értsétek meg, hogy felbukkanásunk ideje nem tőlünk függ; "Mi készen állunk". A felszíni családtagok együttesen jelenleg még nem állnak készen a fogadásunkra. A túl korai megjelenésünk meghiúsítaná felbukkanásunk célját és kedvezőtlen fordulatokat eredményezne. 
Sandal / *www.fenyorveny.hu*

Nem tudom, hogy hasznunkra válna-e ha a belsőföldiek valóban feljönnének a föld felszínére. Lehet, hogy egy újabb rabtartókat nyernénk általuk? Vagy csak én félek egy újabb elnyomó népességtől?
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 19)

​


----------



## XYK (2015 Május 19)

Csillagözön írta:


> ​


Sajnos nem beszélem a nyelvet, de arra merek következtetni, hogy tévesen ítélte meg a főszereplő az űrből érkezett kilétét és csak kivégzése után jött rá, hogy az ellenségnek hitt ember, barát volt. A tanulság, ne ítélkezzünk elhamarkodottan, nem tudhatjuk mi, miért is történik? Vagy tévednék?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 19)

*Betolakodók (1992) – teljes film.

A forgatókönyv megtörtént esetek felhasználásával készült, Budd Hopkins azonos című könyve nyomán.*






A neves pszichiáter, Dr. Neil Chase egyik páciense, Lesley Hahn hallucinációkra, emlékezetkiesésekre panaszkodik, és az orvos szerint komoly üldözési mániában is szenved. Természetesen félelmeire Lesley nem tud racionális magyarázattal szolgálni.

Nem sokkal később egy másik betegén, Mary Wilkes-en fedez fel hasonló tüneteket az orvos: a két páciens rémálmai és félelmei megdöbbentő hasonlóságokat mutatnak, pedig nem is ismerik egymást. A pszichiáter megpróbálja kideríteni, milyen titkok rejtőznek a különös esetek mögött.

Kezdeti kételyei lassan eloszlanak, de a feltárulkozó igazság nem nyugtatja meg, sőt! Vajon valóban földönkívüliek állnak a háttérben? Ha igen, akkor vajon megmenteni, vagy elfoglalni akarják világunkat?


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 19)

*NASA: Már a mi életünkben találkozunk a földönkívüliekkel*
by Rejtélyek szigete · 2015-04-09

*" Soha ilyen nyíltan nem beszéltek még felelős tudósok a Földön kívüli élet lehetőségéről, mint a NASA tudósai egy keddi beszélgetésen.*

*A NASA vezető kutatója, Ellen Stofan egy Washingtonban tartott fórumon állt elő a bejelentéssel: a jelek szerint már a mi életünkben létrejöhet a találkozás a földönkívüli lényekkel........."*

*http://rejtelyekszigete.com/ufo-k-e...i-eletunkben-talalkozunk-a-foldonkivuliekkel/*



Azért ehhez a bejelentéshez lenne néhány kérdésem.

Egy ilyen kijelentéshez minimum biztosan kell tudni, hogy léteznek Földönkívüliek. Akkor? Léteznek?

A másik: egy találkozáshoz mind a két "oldal" akarata szükséges. Csak nem rendelkeznek valamilyen beleegyező nyilatkozattal?

Mik a feltételezések? Honnan, mely "irányból" jöhetnek a Földönkívüliek?

Végül: "*a jelek szerint már a mi életünkben létrejöhet....."* Mik azok a jelek?

És vajon; aki ezután UFO-t lát, az UFO-t lát?

Vagy egyáltalán: valami elkerülte a figyelmünket?



​


----------



## pitti (2015 Május 19)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Betolakodók (1992) – teljes film.
> 
> A forgatókönyv megtörtént esetek felhasználásával készült, Budd Hopkins azonos című könyve nyomán.*
> 
> ...


Koszi Erzsi,
Mindenkinek meg kellene neznie. Budd Hopkins volt az elsok kozott a pszichiatria teruleten aki "tudosbol" "kutatova" valt a tenyek sulya alatt. Mindent elolvastam tole amit lehetett.
Az Intruders avagy Betolakodok alap munkanak szamit a teruleten.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 20)

Teremtő Istenek?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=93&v=3XwOwddN2bA


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 21)

*UFO Akták – Földönkívüli kísérletek.

Új-Mexikóban valaki vagy valami végigsöpört az Egyesült Államok dél-nyugati részén és harminc év alatt több mint tízezer állati tetemet hagyott maga után.*

Az állatok kimúlása hirtelen következett be, és pontos oka még ismeretlen. A tetemekből testrészeket és szerveket távolítottak el sebészi pontossággal, és súlyos kivérzés jeleit mutatták. Bár a bűntettek helyszínén rejtélyes módon nem találtak vért.
Előfordultak olyan esetek, amikor a farmerek az égen látott erős fényekről, katonai helikopterekről, vagy UFO-jelenségekről számoltak be.







Hisztéria hullám söpört végig Új-Mexikón és a környező államokon. Mindenki ugyanazt kérdezte: Ki csonkítja meg a szarvasmarhákat és miért?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 21)

*A földönkívüliek szövetségben állnak a hadsereggel?*

*Az egykori NASA alkalmazott és űrrepülőmérnök Clark McClelland már nem újonc, dolgozott már minden egyes űrprogramban, kezdve az 1961-es Merkúr programtól egészen a nemzetközi űrállomás fellövéséig. Személyesen ismer minden űrhajóst az első naptól fogva, és első kézből származó információi vannak saját UFO észlelésekről.*

Clark azonban egy ennél sokkal jelentősebb dologról mesélt. Egy titkos űrsikló misszió alatt rövid ideig szemtanúja volt olyannak, aminek nem kellett volna, amikor a űrrepülő monitorjait nézte. Clark látta, hogy egy majdnem 3 méter magas idegen lénnyel beszélget két ürhajós az űrsikló rakterében.

Én, Clark C. McClelland, egykori űrhajós operátor az Űrsikló flottánál, személyesen figyeltem meg egy 2,8-3 méter magas Földönkívülit a 27 inch-es video monitoromon munkám végzése alatt a Kennedy Űrköpontban, a Kilövésirányító Központban. Az idegen lény egyenesen állt az űrsikló rakterében, és beszélgetést folytatott két sisakot viselő amerikai NASA űrhajóssal! Megfigyeltem a monitoromon az idegen lény űrhajóját is, amely stabilan állt hátul, az űrsikló fő hajtóműve mellett. Végig követtem az eseményt, ami 1 perc és 7 másodpercig tartott. Bőségesen volt időm megjegyezni mindazt, amit láttam. Egy Földönkívüli lény volt és egy idegen űhajó!

Egy barátom később kapcsolatba lépett velem, és elmondta, hogy ő is látott egy magas idegen lényt az űrsikló fülkéjében. Igen, az űrsiklónk belsejében! Ezek titkos (Pentagon) küldetések és találkozások voltak.

Az én ellenőrizhető hátteremmel, nincs olyan Szövetségi Kormányzati Ügynökség, mely azt állíthatná, hogy őrült vagyok!

Az űrprogram úttörője vagyok. Közreműködtem a Merkúr, Gemini, Apollo, Apollo-Szojuz, Skylab, Űrsikló, Mélyűr programokban, és a Nemzetközi Űrállomás elindításában.


Akiktől személyes megerősítést kaptam: Walter Cronkite, Major Donald Keyhoe, NICAP Igazgató, Richard Hall, NICAP igazgatóhelyettes, Asztronómus, Dr. J. Allen Hynek stb. Helyettesként szolgáltam Florida államban a Kennedy Űrközpontban, igazgató voltam a MUFON-nál, igazgatója a NICAP-nek (Légügyi Jelenségeket Vizsgáló Bizottság) Cape Canaveral-ban és a Kennedy Űrközpontban. Elismeréseket kaptam szenátoroktól, képviselőktól, katonatisztektől és tudósoktól.

Tény, hogy ez teljes mértékben igazolja barátom, Edgar Mitchell, az Apollo-14 űrhajósának merész kijelentéseit.

Eddigi életemben 650 küldetésnek voltam részese vagy tanúja.

Szakértő vagyok abban, hogy vizuálisan felismerjek minden olyan szerekezetet, amivel az emberi faj valaha is repült, akár titokban, vagy más módon. Tudom, hogy egy Földönkívülit és egy idegen űrhajót láttam.

Igazgató voltam a NICAP 3-as egységnél, ismertem az aktuális X-aktákat Cape Canaveralban és a Kennedy Űrközpontban 1958-tól 1992-ig. Igen, az aktuális X-aktákat! Az idegenek itt vannak! Közöttünk járnak! Lehet, hogy ők ültetik a különböző kormányokat a helyükre szerte a világon.

Azt tudom, hogy nem engedték, hogy ezeket az információkat közzétegyem. Írtam három könyvet, hogy kiderüljön az igazság az egész emberiség számára. Vezetője voltam ennek a témának, és számos NASA, valamint más űrhajóssal is találkoztam az évek során. Részt vettem katonai és NASA programokban 1958-tól 1992-ig. Számos tapasztalatot hallottam a Földönkívüliekről, akiket láttak a Holdon, és más helyeken a NASA űrhajósai. A könyveim ezekről, valamint ennél sokkal többről szólnak.

A NASA nem polgári űrügynökség! A NASA a Pentagon tulajdonában van! Számos titkos Nemzetvédelmi Minisztérium általi programban vettem részt. Ezen programok révén küldtünk titkos műholdakat és egyéb berendezéseket az űrbe, ahol több tagja a személyzetnek is részese volt Földönkívüliekkel való találkozásoknak.

forrás: ujvilagtudat.blogspot.com


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 21)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 21)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 21)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 21)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 21)

Csillagözön írta:


> ​


Szia Csillagözön!
A filmmel kapcsolatban csak azt kérdezném, hogy az is csak halucináció, képzelgés, ha valaki nem csak felébred, de látja, és meg is érinti ezeket a lényeket? 25 év távlatból is annyira élesen él benne ez az élmény, mintha egy órával előtte zajlott volna le az egész? Vagy mikor fényes nappal megy az utcán, és fura alak lép ki a fekete, és fekete ablakú személyautóból, és megáll az idő, semmi zaj, nem megy az útszakaszon ami nagyon is forgalmas sem autó, sem biciglis, sem gyalogos, és még a madár is hallagat? Vagy felhívják fényes nappal munkahelyén telefonon, és a munkatársai kinevetik, mert őt hívogatják ezek a fura valakik angolul, és fura zaj, zúgás hallattszik a telefon kagylóból, melegszik a füle feje tőle? Vagy az is csak halucináció, hogy lencse űrhajókat lát nappal az utcán? Vagy nem is alszik, épp hogy lefeküdt, még el sem helyezkedett, és lebénul? Ez alvási paralízis lenne? Nem alvás közben jelentkezik-e ez a jelenség normális esetben? Hogy lehet, hogy ő ébren van, hiszen még el sem aludt, de nem tud mozdulni, beszélni sem, csak motyogás jön ki a száján? Hogy lehet, hogy több éves távlatból is annyira élesen emlékszik ezekre az eseményekre, mintha egy órával ezelőtt zajott volna le? Hogy lehet, hogy ezekhez a lényekhez kapcsolódó rendkívül élethű, éles álmok társulnak, és ugyan olyan élesen emlékszik bármelyikre, mint ahogy emlékszik a nappali élete korábbi dolgaira, eseményeire, vagy még sokkal élesebben? Na és a fő kérdés, hogy miért pont vele esnek meg ezek a dolgok? Elkövetett valamit, és ez annak a következménye, büntetés lenne?
Akikkel ezek a dolgok-események nem estek meg, fogalmuk sincs, hogy mit is lehet megélni ezeknek az embereknek, mit kell elszenvedniük, átélniük. Ráadásul még azoknak az embereknek akiknek nincs ilyen élményben részük, nem csak nem hiszik el, de még annyira fura reakciójaik vannak, hogy akik átélik, még ezeket az embereket sajnálják, mivel nem tudják, hogy ha rájuk kerül a sor, lehet, hogy ép ésszel ki sem fogják bírni. Sokuk lehet, hogy beleőrül, tönkremegy, vagy bele is pusztul.
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 22)

Úgy látszik, ilyenek is vannak.....

*Fergus Simpson kozmológus szerint átlagosan 300 kilogrammot nyomnak az idegenek.

Egy kozmológus a Bayes-tétel felhasználásával felvázolta, hogy az idegenek a legnagyobb valószínűséggel jóval nagyobbak nálunk, de sokkal kevesebben lehetnek, mint az emberek.

Az univerzum méreteit ismerve mára már nagyrészt elfogadott, hogy a Földön kívül is létezhet élet – egyértelmű bizonyítékunk azonban még nincs. Egy amerikai kutató speciális valószínűség-számítási módszer segítségével felvázolta, hogyan nézhetnek ki, és hányan lehetnek az idegenek.
Valószínűség-számítással az idegenek felé*

Fergus Simpson, a Barcelonai Egyetem kozmológusa a Bayes-féle valószínűség-számítást használta, hogy megállapítsa: mekkorák lehetnek az idegenek, és milyen méretű populációkban élhetnek.






A Bayes-tétel egyébként egy feltételes valószínűség és fordítottja között állít fel kapcsolatot, tehát Simpson számításait még nem érdemes készpénznek venni, de matematikai modellezése érdekes verzió az idegen élet lehetőségeire.

*Kevesebben vannak, mint mi*

Simpson szerint az idegenek valószínűleg sokkal kevesebben lehetnek, mint mi: a Föld hétmilliárdos népességéhez képest nagyjából 50 millióan élhetnek saját bolygójukon. Ezt egy szemléletes példával illusztrálja: ha elképzeljük, hogy a világegyetem a Föld, a bolygók pedig az országok, sokkal valószínűbb, hogy egy véletlenszerűen kiválasztott ember Kínához hasonló méretű országból, mintsem egy kisebb államból érkezik.

*A Föld nagy civilizációt hordoz*

A kozmológus a modelljében azt feltételezi, hogy nem egy, hanem több civilizáció létezik a világmindenségben, és ezek közül a hipotetikusan bennünket meglátogató közösségek valószínűleg a kisebb civilizációkból érkeznének. Simpson azt is alapértelmezettnek vette, hogy Földünk a népességi skála magasabb végén helyezkedik el, tehát a miénk nagy civilizációnak számít az univerzumban. Ebből kiindulva Simpson számítása szerint a hozzánk érkező idegen bolygójának átmérője 95%-os valószínűséggel legalább a Földének 1,4-szerese lehet.






*Medve méretű ufonauták*

Ami az idegenek méretét illeti, a népességgel ellentétben jóval nagyobbak lehetnek nálunk: Simpson szerint átlagosan 300 kilogrammot nyomnak, tehát akkorák, mint egy kifejlett barna medve vagy egy dugong. A modell szerint az idegen lények fele ennél nehezebb, fele pedig könnyebb lehet, mivel a 300 kilogramm egy középszámot jelöl: mintha a Föld összes élőlényének súlyát lemérnénk, majd átlagot vonnánk belőle.

Annak ellenére, hogy számos kutató támadja Simpson modelljének következtetéseit, mégis elmondhatjuk, statisztikailag helyes a megközelítése: a jelenlegi ismereteink szerint nem igazán lehet belekötni a Bayes-féle módszerrel számított eredményekbe. Bizonyosságot azonban természetesen csak az első, harmadik típusú találkozás létrejötte eredményezhetne.

forrás:arxiv.org/origo.hu


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 22)

*Medve méretűek lehetnek az idegenek.*

*Egy kozmológus a Bayes-tétel felhasználásával felvázolta, hogy az idegenek a legnagyobb valószínűséggel jóval nagyobbak nálunk, de sokkal kevesebben lehetnek, mint az emberek.*
*




*
*Az univerzum méreteit ismerve mára már nagyrészt elfogadott, hogy a Földön kívül is létezhet élet – egyértelmű bizonyítékunk azonban még nincs. Egy amerikai kutató speciális valószínűség-számítási módszer segítségével felvázolta, hogyan nézhetnek ki, és hányan lehetnek az idegenek.*

*Valószínűség-számítással az idegenek felé*
*Fergus Simpson, a Barcelonai Egyetem kozmológusa a Bayes-féle valószínűség-számítást használta, hogy megállapítsa: mekkorák lehetnek az idegenek, és milyen méretű populációkban élhetnek. A Bayes-tétel egyébként egy feltételes valószínűség és fordítottja között állít fel kapcsolatot, tehát Simpson számításait még nem érdemes készpénznek venni, de matematikai modellezése érdekes verzió az idegen élet lehetőségeire.*

*



*
*Illusztráció egy medve asztronautáról - akár így is érkezhetnek hozzánk az idegenek*

*Forrás: Flickr / James Vaughan*
*Kevesebben vannak, mint mi*
*Simpson szerint az idegenek valószínűleg sokkal kevesebben lehetnek, mint mi: a Föld hétmilliárdos népességéhez képest nagyjából 50 millióan élhetnek saját bolygójukon. Ezt egy szemléletes példával illusztrálja: ha elképzeljük, hogy a világegyetem a Föld, a bolygók pedig az országok, sokkal valószínűbb, hogy egy véletlenszerűen kiválasztott ember Kínához hasonló méretű országból, mintsem egy kisebb államból érkezik.*
*A Föld nagy civilizációt hordoz*
A kozmológus a modelljében azt feltételezi, hogy nem egy, hanem több civilizáció létezik a világmindenségben, és ezek közül a hipotetikusan bennünket meglátogató közösségek valószínűleg a kisebb civilizációkból érkeznének. Simpson azt is alapértelmezettnek vette, hogy Földünk a népességi skála magasabb végén helyezkedik el, tehát a miénk nagy civilizációnak számít az univerzumban. Ebből kiindulva Simpson számítása szerint a hozzánk érkező idegen bolygójának átmérője 95%-os valószínűséggel legalább a Földének 1,4-szerese lehet.





Az idegenek nem a korábban képzelt kis zöld lények, hanem medve méretű robusztus földönkívüliek lehetnek

Forrás: Flickr / plaits
*Medve méretű ufonauták*
Ami az idegenek méretét illeti, a népességgel ellentétben jóval nagyobbak lehetnek nálunk: Simpson szerint átlagosan 300 kilogrammot nyomnak, tehát akkorák, mint egy kifejlett barna medve vagy egy dugong. A modell szerint az idegen lények fele ennél nehezebb, fele pedig könnyebb lehet, mivel a 300 kilogramm egy középszámot jelöl: mintha a Föld összes élőlényének súlyát lemérnénk, majd átlagot vonnánk belőle.

Annak ellenére, hogy számos kutató támadja Simpson modelljének következtetéseit, mégis elmondhatjuk, statisztikailag helyes a megközelítése: a jelenlegi ismereteink szerint nem igazán lehet belekötni a Bayes-féle módszerrel számított eredményekbe. Bizonyosságot azonban természetesen csak az első, harmadik típusú találkozás létrejötte eredményezhetne.


Ez is egy teória. Lehet, hogy valakik találkoztak már ilyenekekkel, én még nem. Még szerencse. A kicsikkel sem akármilyen, hátmég ha ekkorák lennének....
Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 24)

*A Holdkráterek mint ufó-bázisok.*


Aki akárcsak néhány éve is foglalkozik komolyan az ufó-jelenséggel, az előbb-utóbb szembesülni fog azzal az elemi ténnyel, hogy a Holdunk tele van űrbázisokkal, amelyek majdnem kizárólag a különböző kráterek belsejében találhatóak.

Ugyanis egyrészt folyamatosan kerülnek elő régi felvételek, melyek vagy a földönkívüli jelenlétet és/vagy a földi elit titkos űrprogramját egyértelműen bízonyítják, másrészt a ma már naponta a Holdra irányított videókamerák és ( amatőr) csillagászati távcsővek is folyamatosan észlelik ezt a jelenlétet, amelyet már sem letagadni, sem félremagyarázni ( pl. madárrajokkal vagy műholdakkal ) nem lehet.

Itt van mindjárt példának Michael Salla legutóbbi Exonews videója, amely egy 1968-as Lunar Orbiter Hold-felvételnek az elemzését tartalmazza:










A fotó legfelső részén ( középen ) a Manilius kráter található, amelyben jól láthatóan egy óriási Space Shuttle-szerű űrhajónak a hosszú elülső törzse tűnik fel a napfényben, sőt, a törzs napfényes végén még a pilotafülke kiugró része is látszik. Ebben az Exonews-videóban ez a felvétel-részlet ki van nagyítva 0p 24mp-35mp között ( Salla baloldalán ), hogy mindenki számára egyértelmű legyen ( ám mi most eltekintünk a kráter alatt levő 200 km hosszú nyílegyenes országút/leszálló pálya kommentálásától ):
A kinagyított részen viszont, mivel a Manilius kráter adatait is tartalmazza ( a kráter 39 km széles és 3,2 km mély ), jól látható, hogy itt bizony nem egy közönséges méretű űrhajóról van szó, hiszen majdnem átéri az egész krátert ( az űrhajó vége árnyékban van ). Erről egy másik videóban jobban is meggyőződhetünk:

Vagy ebben is:

( Meg kell azonban még jegyezni, hogy az utolsó videóban 0p 25mp-35mp között a 1968-as Lunar Orbiter *egy holdi tavat fényképezett!* )


A Manilius kráterben lévő óriás-űrhajó viszont még nem tűnik használaton kívülinek, mint az a híres Izsák kráteri, legalább 100.000 éve lézerrel kilőtt starwars-szerű űrhajó: 








Tehát a Holdunk krátereiben még mindig nagy a földönkívüli forgalom, melyet az alábbi aktuális felvétel is bizonyít ( ritka az olyan félvétel, amelyen ennyire jól látszik, hogy az ufó a kráterből száll ki! ):


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 25)

*A földünk élővé tétele a Szíriusziak által.*
(egyik elmélet a sok közül....)

Telepatikus kommunikáció a szíriusziakkal 09/7.-8.-9.

7. Elmúlt idők a Föld bolygón- Jelenlegi idők a Föld bolygón 

8. Egy szíriuszi csillagmag lehetséges küldetése a Föld bolygón 

9. Mihez kezdjünk a szíriuszi üzenetekkel? 

*

*


*7. Elmúlt idők a Föld bolygón: *


-Sok eonnal ezelőtt a bolygó üres volt – lakhatatlan környezettel, életformák nélkül.


-Számtalan év leforgása után, földönkívüliek egy csoportja jött a Földre és számos földi bázist alakított ki. Egy hatalmas projekt vette kezdetét: a Föld ’terraformálása’ – egy üres és élettelen bolygóból egy égi paradicsom megteremtése. A „kertészek” keményen dolgoztak és egy hosszabb időszak után a kezdeti csodás álom valóra vált. Olyan volt, mintha varázslat történt volna: A Föld a Naprendszer ékkövévé vált. Az élet minden színterén „az egyensúly és a harmónia” dominált. Miután elkészült a projekt a „kertészek” elhagyták a Földet és a bolygó bőségben és szépségben folytatta „utazását”.


- Ismét sok eon telt el, míg az első „gyarmatosítók” felfedezték a csodás Föld bolygót. Ámulatba estek a felfedezéseik során és úgy döntöttek megtelepednek itt. Minden életformát kielemeztek ezen a bolygón és végezetül úgy döntöttek továbbra is meg kell őrizni „az egyensúlyt és a harmóniát”. Egy nagy új projektbe kezdtek bele: a bolygó értelmes lényekkel való benépesítésével. De ezt természetes úton tették, nélkülözve minden genetikai beavatkozást. Természetesen ez a folyamat nagyon hosszú időt vett igénybe, de végül sikeresen beteljesítették álmukat: megjelentek az „emberi lények”, fenntartva „az egyensúlyt és harmóniát”. Majd az első „gyarmatosítók” elhagyták a Földet és folytatták utazásukat az univerzumban.


-Hosszú idő telt el a Földön, míg az „első menekültek” megérkeztek. Saját bolygóikról menekültek el, azzal a reménnyel, hogy itt majd képesek lesznek folytatni békés életüket. Felvették a kapcsolatot és együttműködtek a bolygóról származó emberekkel. Semmi sem változott, kivéve a tudatosságbeli [értelmi] szintkülönbségeket.


-De sajnos a menekültek száma szignifikánsan növekedett, megtörve ezzel „az egyensúlyt és harmóniát”. Sok probléma ütötte fel a fejét és apró konfliktusok jelentek meg a különböző csoportok között. Egy nagy gyűlést hívtak össze, ahol minden egyes csoport képviselője jelen volt. Fontos döntést hoztak meg: a menekültek integrációját gyorsított formában kell végrehajtani. Így jött létre a hibiridizáló program, genetikai kísérletek lefolytatásával. Végezetül, jó szándékkal és a különböző menekült csoportok szaktudását összevegyítve egy „újfajta emberi lényt” teremtettek. És ismét megvetette a lábát a Földön „az egyensúly és a harmónia”.


-Sok-sok év telt el, míg a „sötét erők” rátaláltak a Föld bolygó gazdagságára. Csak egy gondolat vezérelte őket: kiaknázni és alárendelni mindent ezen a bolygón. Sorozatos bolygószintű háborúk kezdődtek, szenvedés és szomorúság nehezedett a bolygóra. Az egykori dicső bolygó természete és az emberi lényei önmaguk árnyékává váltak.


-Drámaian lecsökkent a földi népesség, sokan más bolygókra menekültek el. A Föld arculata radikálisan átalakult és csak néhány emberi lény és fejlett emlős élte túl.


-Majdnem fél millió évvel ezelőtt „renegátok” [hitehagyottak] érkeztek a Földre. Újra indult a földi források felkutatása és ördögi kísérletek folytak. A rombolás volt a „terv” azokban az időkben.


-Aztán 250.000-200.000 évvel ezelőtt fontos genetikai kísérleteket hajtottak végre, megjelent a „homo sapiens” és kezdetét vette az emberiség új kalandja.


-Különböző emberi csoportok széledtek szét a bolygón és sok éven keresztül tartották egymás között és különböző földönkívüli csoportokkal a kapcsolatot. Így jött létre sok kultúra és civilizáció és ezek maradványai manapság is sok módon megtalálhatóak. (Kutatva az archeológiát, az ókori vallásokat és mitológiát stb.)


*Jelenlegi idők a Föld bolygón: *


-Manapság a helyzet bonyolultabb.


-Sok titkos társaság/katonai szervezet létezik, akik különböző földönkívüli csoportokkal működnek együtt (különösen lázadókkal és renegátokkal [hitehagyottakkal]), akiknek olyan közös projektjeik vannak, mint anti-gravitációs űrjárművek gyártása, mesterséges intelligenciával rendelkező rendszerek kiépítése, nanotechnológia és nano-robotok kutatása, hibridizáló programok, elmekontroll szerkezetek, földi időjárás-ellenőrző rendszerek stb.. Ezek a felek egymás ellen harcolnak, hogy megszerezzék a Föld feletti uralmat.


-Azonban sok csillagmag és [csillagközi] menekült különleges küldetéssel inkarnálódott ide a Földre, egy gondolat által vezérelve: hogy visszahozzák „az egyensúlyt és a harmóniát” a Földre.


*Küldetésed a Föld bolygón: *


-„Emlékezz ki vagy és akkor teljesíteni fogod a küldetésed!


-Hogyan tudsz visszaemlékezni?


-Tegyél fel kérdéseket személyeddel kapcsolatban: spirituális identitás, korábbi reinkarnációk, képességek stb.


-Találd meg a válaszokat (kezd a veled legerősebben rezonáló dolgokkal) különböző forrásokból.


-Kritikus gondolkodással elemezd ezeket a válaszokat, de tarts nyitva elmédet.


-Folytasd ezt a folyamatot kérdésekkel és válaszokkal az életedben és meglepődsz mennyi kapu nyílik meg előtted! Ha törik ha szakad, ne add fel!


*“Emlékezz ki vagy és akkor teljesíteni fogod a küldetésed!” *


*

*


*8. Egy szíriuszi csillagmag lehetséges küldetése a Föld bolygón*


*Kapcsolatteremtő:*
-Előre mozdítja a szíriuszi csoportok üzeneteit.
-Az üzenet szolgálhat általános és egyéni érdeket.
-A kommunikáció történhet telepátia vagy csatornázás útján.
-Az üzenetek formailag lehetnek: cikk, tudományos értekezés, költészet, zene vagy festmény.


*Gyógyító:*
-Elsősorban Szíriuszról származó spirituális energiákat használ.
-A gyógyítást spirituális, energetikai, pszichés vagy fizikai szinten végzi.
-A gyógyítás alanya, lehet emberi lény vagy a természet (állatok, növények, víz, ásványok stb.)


*Harmonizáló [Integráló]:*
-Elsősorban Szíriuszról származó spirituális energiákat használ.
-Harmonizálja az energiákat az emberi lények a természet (állatok, növények, víz, ásványok stb.) és az univerzum energiái között.


*Spirituális tanácsadó:*
-Segíti a szíriuszi csillagmagok tudatosodását, az identitásukat és a küldetésüket illetően.
-Módszerei a következők: előző életek felkutatása, csatornázás vagy telepatikus kommunikáció.


*Megfigyelő:*
-Az emberi társadalom különböző aspektusairól gyűjt információkat.
-A gyűjtő folyamat személyes tapasztalat útján történik.
-A gyűjtő folyamat történhet tudatos vagy tudattalan úton.
-Az információ kutatási célból különböző szíriuszi csoportok számára kerül elküldésre.


*Tanú:*
-Közvetlenül részt vesz az emberiség különböző és fontos eseményein.
-Az információ szintén speciális felszereléssel kerül rögzítésre a szíriuszi csoportok által.
-Az információ felhasználásra kerül különböző emberi vagy földönkívüli lények cselekedeteinek megítélésére.


*Kereső:*
-Küldetése, hogy különböző Földön inkarnálódott szíriuszi csillagmagot összehozzon.
-A csapat (csapatok) egyesítése céljából spirituális vagy szociális módszereket használhat.
-Az így formálódott csoportoknak fontos küldetésük van.


*Nagykövet:*
-Népszerűsíti a szíriuszi kultúrát és civilizációt.
-Kapcsolatokkal rendelkezik a szíriuszi kultúra és civilizáció, valamint a földi kultúra és civilizáció között.
-Olyan személy, aki fizikai kapcsolatban állt különböző szíriuszi csoportokkal.


*Szakértő:*
-Küldetése bizalmas és nagyon specifikus.
-Általában beépül civil és katonai intézményekbe, struktúrákba, szervezetekbe vagy társaságokba – többé-kevésbé titkosan – azzal a céllal, hogy nyitottságot és tudatosságot terjesszen és hogy átalakítsa őket a jövő számára.
-Magasan képzett szakértő.
-Olyan szíriuszi csillagmag, aki inkarnációjának pillanatától fogva ’ébren’ van és tudatában van, hogy szíriuszi csillagmag.


*Szakértő többszörös-szereppel:*
-Olyan szíriuszi csillagmag, akinek sokrétű szakértelemmel kell rendelkeznie (fentiek szerint), hogy teljesíthesse komplex küldetését.
-A komplex küldetések nagyobb embercsoportokat és/vagy a Föld bolygót érintik.
-Átvállalhatja más küldetésteljesítő szerepét.
-Olyan szíriuszi csillagmag, aki inkarnációjának pillanatától fogva ’ébren’ van és tudatában van, hogy szíriuszi csillagmag.


*Jegyezet:*
-Egy szíriuszi csillagmagnak lehet egy vagy többszörös küldetése is egyszerre.
-A küldetés szükség szerint bármikor megváltoztatható.
-Az emberi társadalom fejlődésétől függően több küldetést lehet előremozdítani.


*

*


*9. Mihez kezdjünk a szíriuszi üzenetekkel?*


*1.Üzenetek megfejtése *


-Az előző cikkekben leírtam a szíriuszi csoporttal való kapcsolatfelvétel módját.


-Akik kipróbálták a módszert különböző tapasztalatokat gyűjthettek.


-Ezek az üzenetek lehetnek egyénre szabottak, formailag pedig: gondolatok, képek, érzések, vágyak, érzékelések, álmok vagy asztrális utazások.


-A spirituális tapasztaltok gyűjtése fontos mozzanata lehet a személyes fejlődésünknek, de ami még ennél is fontosabb az az üzenet a tapasztalás mögött.


-Ha megvan az üzenet, valóban képesek vagyunk megfejteni azt?


-A megfejtés nem könnyű feladat, mert az üzenet szimbólumokat tartalmaz.


-Ezek pedig olyan jelentéssel bírnak, melyek életünk több aspektusát lefedhetik.


-Tehát meg kell értenünk, mi az, ami igazán fontos számunkra egy specifikus összefüggésben, térben és időben meghatározva.


-Ennek megítélése a fejlődési fokunktól függ keresésünk során.


-De ennek a finom erénynek a megszerzése [felépítése] az időn múlik.


-Ez azt jelenti türelemre és kitartásra van szükségünk.


-És hosszú idő elmúlásával megbízhatunk forrásunkban.


*2.Egy adatbázis létrehozása az üzenetek számára*


-Nos, megbízunk a forrásunkban és sok üzenetünk van.


-Ekkor szükséges az üzenetek számára egy adatbázis felépítése.


-Ez nagyon fontos lépés, kulcsfontosságú a keresésünk során.


-Kutatásokba kezdhetünk ezekre az információkra alapozva.


-És rájövünk, sok dolog függ össze a spirituális utunkkal: identitásunkkal, küldetésünkkel, általános információkkal stb.


-A jövőre nézve látnunk kell, mit kell kutatnunk, hogy életünket egy nagyobb összképbe illeszthessük.


*3.Az üzenetek használata a mindennapokban*


-Megvan az átfogóbb képünk.


-El kell döntenünk, hogy folytatjuk „utazásunkat” vagy megállunk.


-Ha megállunk, mire akar kilyukadni az összes információ? És minden erőfeszítésünk és erőnk hiábavaló volt?


-Nos, logikusnak tűnhet folytatni.


-És a következő lépés az üzenetek „végrehajtása”.


-És sok kérdés fog felbukkanni:


+Könnyű vagy nehéz a feladat?


+Kedveljük az üzentet vagy sem?


+Szükséges valamin változtatni az életünkben?


+Mi lesz mások véleménye rólunk?


+Rendelkezünk-e a szükséges bátorsággal?


-Ezután a gondos megfontolás után, követni fogjuk küldetésünket.


*4.Kizárólag szíriuszi csillagmagoknak: Ébredjetek! *


-Nem azért inkarnálódtál a Földre, hogy segítsenek rajtad, hanem, hogy te segíts!


-Tehát felejtsd el a siránkozást, hogy milyen nehéz itt lenni, emlékezz a küldetésedre!


-Rendelkezel az erővel, hogy túlszárnyald a nehézségeket; máskülönben nem inkarnálódtál volna ide!


-Te vagy az összekötő kapocs a földi civilizáció és a szíriuszi civilizáció között!















Magyar nyelvű fordítás: Scarlett


Forrás:http://kristalyhang.wordpress.com


http://aseorkha.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/telepathic-communication-with-sirians-013.pdf


http://spirittrainchronicles.com/2013/05/11/leslee-aseorkha-telepathic-communication-with-sirians/


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Május 26)

*Az UFO-k miatt kellett meghalnia Kennedynek és Marylin Monroe is tudott.

Egy megdöbbentő állítás szerint Kennedy elnök halála előtt tíz nappal követelte, hogy betekintést nyerhessen az azonosítatlan repülő objektumokkal foglalkozó aktákba.*
John Fitzgerald Kennedynek a CIA főnökéhez írott, eddig ismeretlen levelének tanúbizonysága szerint az elnök nem sokkal a halála előtt látni kívánta azokat a szupertitkos dokumentumokat, amelyek az UFO-észlelésekkel foglalkoztak. A dokumentum dátuma: 1963. november 12.

William Lester, a témával foglalkozó több könyv szerzője állítása szerint a CIA – most először – az információk szabad áramlásáról szóló törvény értelmében bocsátotta rendelkezésére az itt látható levelet, mialatt új művéhez végzett kutatásokat.

Az ufókutatók egy része szerint a nyilvánosságra hozott dokumentum bizonyíték lehet arra, hogy Kennedyt azért ölték meg, mert túl sokat tudott az azonosítatlan repülő objektumokról, vagy többet akart tudni a kelleténél.
Az elnök egy második, a NASA-nak címzett feljegyzésében abbéli kívánságának ad hangot, hogy az űrkutatásban együtt kéne működni az oroszokkal. Lester szerint JFK-nek az ufók kapcsán megnyilvánuló érdeklődésének köze volt a Szovjetunió miatti aggodalmaihoz.





Az űrkorszak hajnalán, amikor a Szovjetunió – elsőnek küldve az űrbe ember alkotta tárgyat, élőlényt és embert – behozhatatlannak vélt előnyre tett szert a versengésnek ezen a területén, az Egyesült Államokban sokan úgy gondolták, a kommunista szuperállam lehet a felelős a megmagyarázhatatlan égi jelenségekért is.

Lester szerint Kennedyt az aggasztotta leginkább, hogy amennyiben az ufójelenséget valóban a Földre látogató űrlények okozzák, a Szovjetunió ezt könnyen félreértheti, bizonyos jelenségeket amerikai agressziónak tekinthet, és ez akár termonukleáris háborút is eredményezhet.

JFK-t 1963. november 22-én gyilkolták meg máig ismeretlen körülmények között, ismeretlen okból. A különféle konteók a CIA-t, a KGB-t, a maffiát, Kubát, a kubai ellenzéket teszik felelőssé.

Az ügyben kiadott Warren-jelentés szerint a gyilkos egy magányos elkövető, Lee Harvey Oswald volt, aki közepes lövész létére egy dallasi tankönyvlerakat ötödik emeletéről találta volna el több száz méterről, halálos pontossággal többször is mozgó célpontját egy gyatra olasz karabéllyal.

*Marilyn Monroe szerint JFK lezuhant UFO-kat látott*

Nemrég megjelent új bizonyítékok alátámasztják annak a CIA-tól kiszivárgott dokumentumnak a hitelességét Marilyn Monroe állítólagos lehallgatásáról, mely nem sokkal 1962 augusztus 4-i gyanús halála előtt történt. A lehallgatási dokumentumból kiderült, hogy Monroe azt tervezte, hogy egy sajtótájékoztatót tart arról, amit Kennedy elnök mondott neki, miszerint ellátogatott egy ismeretlen légierő létesítménybe, ahol lezuhant UFO roncsokat látott.

A Monroe lehallgatási dokumentumot először 1992-ben szivárogtatta ki egy UFO kutató, majd 1994-ben került nyilvánosságra. A CIA még nem erősítette meg eredetiségét, így továbbra is vitatható. Az új bizonyíték, ami nemrég derült ki azt mutatja, hogy a kiszivárgott dokumentum nagyrészt megfelel a CIA által 1963-ban használt minősített információkról szóló jelentés szabvány nyomtatványával.

Vagy valaki megszegte a törvényt hamisítással, vagy egy szabvány CIA minősített tájékoztató jelentés nyomtatványt használt fel Monroe halálának időpontjában, vagy a Monroe lehallgatási dokumentum valóban egy titkos jelentés Monroe és barátainak lehallgatásáról.

Ez az, amit az állítólagos 1962 augusztus 3-án kelt CIA lehallgatási dokumentum mondott Monroe Kennedyt és az UFO-kat illető információiról:

"_1. Rothberg szóban sokszor jelezte, hogy voltak (Monroe-nak) titkok, amiket el akart mondani, ami nem kétséges, hogy az elnökkel és a főügyésszel történt találkozókról származik. Az egyik ilyen "titok" megemlíti az elnök látogatását egy titkos légibázison az űrből származó dolgok vizsgálata céljából. 2. A célszemély ismételten felhívta a főügyészt és panaszkodott az út miatt, ahol őt az elnök és a testvére figyelmen kívül hagyta.3. A célszemély azzal fenyegetőzött, hogy sajtótájékozatót tart, és mindent elmond._"
A CIA hírszezési jelentésének felfedezője Lee Nicholson az Outpost Fórumtól. Április 14-i fórum cikkében leírta, hogy mit talált, miután ellátogatott a CIA elektronikus olvasótermébe:

"_A cikkhez történő kutatás során több órát töltöttem a CIA elektronikus olvasótermében, keresve az 1960-as évek dokumentumai között, hogy megpróbáljak példát találni hasonló betűtípusra, ami a kérdéses dokumentumban látható... Találtam egy CIA tájékoztató jelentést 1963 március 18-i keltezéssel a következő tárgyban: "Tervezett szovjet űrrakéta kilövés", amelyet 2011 július 16-án hoztak nyilvánosságra. Ez a hiteles CIA tájékoztató jelentés tökéletes egyezést mutatott stílusában és kivitelében a kiszivárgott 'Marilyn dokumentummal'._"
Nicholson tovább folytatta az új felmerülő tények leírását a nyilvánosságra hozott CIA dokumentum és a Monroe lehallgatás dokumentum összehasonlításával:

"_Valójában egy közeli összehasonlítás néhány fontos új tényt eredményezett. Először is most már látjuk, hogy mindkét dokumentum pontosan ugyanazt a levélformát vagy tájékoztató jelentés sablont használja. Feltehetően a szerzőjének lehetett egy rakás ilyen "üres" formanyomtatványa, amit egy írógépbe helyezett, hogy rágépelje a vonatkozó információkat, mielőtt titkosították és a megfelelő helyre került. Azt is láthatjuk, hogy mindkét dokumentum ugyanazt a másodlagos betűtípust tartalmazza, ami valójában az 1960-as évek IBM írógépein általánosan használt Courier típus._"
Nicholson ezután leír egy sor párhuzamot az 1963-as titkosított infomációs jelentés és a kiszivárgott Monroe lehallgatási dokumentum között. Arra a következtetésre jutott, hogy ezek nagyrészt egyeznek, így mindez arra utal, hogy a Monroe dokumentum valódi.









A Monroe lehallgatási dokumentum eredetiségének következményei meghökkentőek. Ebből az derül ki, hogy mindössze egy nappal halála előtt Monroe azt tervezte, hogy egy sajtótájékoztatón felfedi, amit Kennedy elnök bizalmasan mondott neki az UFO-król. A tény, hogy a CIA megfigyelte és lehallgatta a telefonhívásait, a CIA-t közvetlenül érintetté teszi Monroe gyanús halálában, és az UFO-kra vonatkozó információk eltussolásában.
Forrás:http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2014/05/az-ufo-k-miatt-kellett-meghalnia.html#.U4Lsl_l_vcg
Amerikai Népszava


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Május 26)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Az UFO-k miatt kellett meghalnia Kennedynek és Marylin Monroe is tudott.
> 
> Egy megdöbbentő állítás szerint Kennedy elnök halála előtt tíz nappal követelte, hogy betekintést nyerhessen az azonosítatlan repülő objektumokkal foglalkozó aktákba.*
> John Fitzgerald Kennedynek a CIA főnökéhez írott, eddig ismeretlen levelének tanúbizonysága szerint az elnök nem sokkal a halála előtt látni kívánta azokat a szupertitkos dokumentumokat, amelyek az UFO-észlelésekkel foglalkoztak. A dokumentum dátuma: 1963. november 12.
> ...



Lehet, hogy az ufók miatt is a bögyében volt Amerika igazi urainak az elnök, de kétségtelenül azért kellett meghalnia, mert el akarta venni a magánbankoktól a pénz kibocsátásának a lehetőségét és egy állami banknak adta át. Miután eltemették, Johnsonnak az volt az első rendelete, hogy visszaadta a FED jogát a dollár kibocsátására és kamatra adására az államnak. Ez az oka, hogy az egész világ azért dolgozik, hogy a Rotchildok, Rockefelerek és a többi jól éljen és ez az, aminek lassan vége lesz és ez az oka, amiért milliószám gyilkolják az embereket.

Tudom, ez off, csak hogy ne maradjon ez a téves elképzelés Kennedy haláláról. Ő volt az utolsó amerikai elnök, aki megpróbált harcolni Amerikában az ellen, hogy egy nem megválasztott, a társadalom által nem számon kérhető háttérhatalom irányítsa az elnököt. Most ez van. Meg is látszik a világunkon.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 26)

​


Kyra_ írta:


> Lehet, hogy az ufók miatt is a bögyében volt Amerika igazi urainak az elnök, de kétségtelenül azért kellett meghalnia, mert el akarta venni a magánbankoktól a pénz kibocsátásának a lehetőségét és egy állami banknak adta át. Miután eltemették, Johnsonnak az volt az első rendelete, hogy visszaadta a FED jogát a dollár kibocsátására és kamatra adására az államnak. Ez az oka, hogy az egész világ azért dolgozik, hogy a Rotchildok, Rockefelerek és a többi jól éljen és ez az, aminek lassan vége lesz és ez az oka, amiért milliószám gyilkolják az embereket.
> 
> Tudom, ez off, csak hogy ne maradjon ez a téves elképzelés Kennedy haláláról. Ő volt az utolsó amerikai elnök, aki megpróbált harcolni Amerikában az ellen, hogy egy nem megválasztott, a társadalom által nem számon kérhető háttérhatalom irányítsa az elnököt. Most ez van. Meg is látszik a világunkon.






​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Május 26)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 2)

*UFO támadásban sérült meg egy autó Amerikában? Az FBI lefoglalta a Ford Mustangot- állítólag...*
www.facebook.com/Enigmatv

(igaz, vagy nem...döntse el mindenki maga)

Az első hallásra hihetetlenül, vagy még inkább komolytalannak hangzó incidens valójában koránt sem volt ennyire vicces. Főleg annak a fiatal párnak nem, akik számára egy kellemesnek indult péntek délutáni kikapcsolódás vált valóságos rémálommá.

Az eset 2013. szeptember 6-án történt, amikor egy Észak-Karolinában élő fiatal pár úgy döntött, végre a saját szemükkel is meglesik a hírhedt Brown Mountain környéki fényeket. Alig egy órányi autózás után azon a helyen parkoltak le (Wiseman’s View), amelyet a barátaik úgy jelöltek meg, hogy onnan lehet a legjobban megfigyelni a jelenséget.

Nagyjából két óra várakozás után aztán, megpillantottak egy furcsa fényt a hegygerinc felett, tőlük alig néhány száz méterre, nyugatra. Az UFO egy ideig még a hegygerinc mentén haladt, nem sokkal később azonban irányt váltott és feléjük indult. Átjött a hegygerinc felett, majd miután odaért az autójukhoz, többször is – látszólag szándékosan – erősen rácsapódott a jármű tetejére. A rettegő szemtanúk úgy érezték, mintha direkt tönkre akarná tenni azt.

A pár elmondta, az egyik nagyobb ütés az autó hátsó részét találta el, amitől betört a hátsó ablak, beszakadt a csomagtartótető, a hátsó tengely és lengéscsillapító pedig olyan súlyosan megrongálódott, hogy mozgásképtelenné vált a jármű.

Az incidensről mindjárt másnap beszámolt a helyi sajtó is. A seriff hivatalának szóvivője az újságíró kérdésére elmondta, ez volt az első eset, hogy valaki arról számolt be, a Brown Mountain Fények gyakorlatilag “lecsaptak az őket szemlélőkre”. Mildred Rivers szóvivő megerősítette, hogy az autó tetején és hátulján is komoly károk keletkeztek.

Az incidens hírét hallva a Paranormal For You bloggerei is felkeresték a Seriff Hivatalát, hátha bővebb információkhoz jutnak az esettel kapcsolatban. Owen Scruggs, a seriff helyettese ugyan nem akart kamera elé állni, de az egyik kávézóban elmondta nekik, hogy arról a helyről, ahol az állítólagos támadás történt, már többször számoltak be furcsa, természetfelettinek tűnő dolgokról, de ilyesmihez még csak hasonló sem történt soha és hozzátette, egész életében nem látott még ehhez foghatót:

“Az autó egy felülről érkező támadás következtében sérült meg, ez egyértelműen látszik. Olyan, mintha egy óriási kalapáccsal felülről jól megcsapkodták volna. Megpróbáltunk festékmintákat venni a sérülések helyéről, de a rendkívül mély és durva karcolások és horpadások ellenére sem találtunk rajta semmiféle idegen anyagot.”

A bloggerek természetesen megpróbálták lefotózni a sérült autót, de a seriff-helyettes azt közölte velük, hogy a támadást követő hétfőn egy nagy fekete terepjáróval néhány FBI ügynök érkezett a városba, akik az autót egy szürke ponyvával betakarták, majd le is plombázták, nehogy bárki be tudjon nézni alá. Másnap aztán visszajöttek egy trailerrel és elszállították a gépjárművet, de azt nem tudta megmondani, hogy hova.

A bloggerek szerint beszélgetés közben a seriff-helyettesnek egyszer csak megszólalt a telefonja, majd a hívó fél arra utasította, hogy fejezze be a beszélgetést a bloggerekkel és távozzon a kávézóból. Scruggs az erre irányuló kérdésre sem volt hajlandó elárulni, hogy ki hívta, csak annyit mondott, nem beszélhet többet a dologról, majd láthatóan gondterhelt arccal felállt az asztaltól és elhagyta a kávézót.

Azóta már a Sheriff Hivatala sem beszél az esetről. Az egyik újságírónak, aki az esetről telefonon próbált érdeklődni állítólag azt felelték, hogy nem is tudnak az incidensről.

A különös jelenségről azóta is minden évben – főként szeptember és november között – beszámolnak a szemtanúk. Az eredetét természetesen számtalanszor vizsgálták már. Eleinte a közlekedő vonatok világítására gyanakodtak, később földfényekkel magyarázták, de hivatalosan ma sem tudni, hogy pontosan mi okozza őket.

forrás: ittvannak.hu


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 4)

*Dulce – Sötét titkok.

Az Új-Mexikó állambeli Dulce közelében, a Jicarilla Apache Indian Reservation területén lévő Archuleta-fennsík alatt majdnem két mérföld mélyen található létesítmény létezéséről nagyon kevesen tudnak a világon. Itt van a Föld legelső és fő egyesített USA-kormány/idegen biogenetikai laboratóriuma.

A többszintes létesítmény legalább hét ismert szinttel rendelkezik, valamint egy központtal, amit a bázis biztonsági személyzete irányít. Lefelé haladva egyre szigorúbbak a biztonsági intézkedések. Több, mint háromezer real-time kamera található szerte a komplexumban a kulcsfontosságú pontokon (kijáratok és bejáratok). A Dulce közelében lévő biztonsági kijáratok száma meghaladja a százat. A legtöbb az Archuleta-fennsík közelében van, mások délre, Dulce Lake-nél, vagy keletre, Lindrith közelében. A mélyebben található szekciók természetes barlangrendszerekbe csatlakoznak.



A Szürkék:
A legtöbb idegen az 5., 6. és 7. szinten tartózkodik, szálláshelyük az 5. szinten van. Az idegen faj, akik a komplexum legnagyobb részét irányítják, a Szürkék, akiket ma már az Új Világrend ellenségeiként tartanak számon. Az ötvenes években nagyszámú embert használtak kísérleteikhez. A hatvanas években ez az arány megnőtt, a Szürkék kezdtek gondatlanná válni, tevékenységük pedig öncélú lett.

A hetvenes évekre igazi szándékaik nyilvánvalóvá váltak, de a kormány “Különleges Csoportja” továbbra is falazott nekik. A nyolcvanas évekre a kormány végre felfogta, hogy nincs védelem a Szürkék ellen. Ezért intézkedéseket hoztak, hogy felkészítsék a lakosságot a nem emberi, földönkívüli lényekkel való kapcsolatra. 

Egy Thomas C. nevű ember, aki az ún. “Dulce-papírok” ellopása révén vált ismertté, azt állítja, hogy több, mint 18.000 Szürke van a Dulce-bázison. Azt is elmesélte, hogy egy kollégája hogyan találkozott szemtől szembe egy hat láb magas Reptoiddal, aki a házában materializálódott. A Reptoid nagy érdeklődést mutatott a falon található, Új-Mexikót és Coloradót ábrázoló térképek iránt.






A térképek tele voltak színes gombostűkkel, amik a az idegenek által elkövetett csonkítások, eltérítések, idegenek barlangjainak, UFO-aktivitás, repülési útvonalak, ősi romok vagy feltételezett idegen földalatti bázisok helyeit jelölték. A kormány egyes tagjai azt szeretnék, hogy a közvélemény tudomást szerezzen arról, mi is történik. Mások (az Együttműködök) azt akarják, hogy mindent megtegyenek annak érdekében, hogy a kisszámú Elit túlélje a konfliktusokat.



Rabszolga hibridek előállítása (emberek által végzett) klónozással:
A “Titkos Kormány” a világ legnagyobb és legkorszerűbb biogenetikai kutatólaboratóriuma (ez Los Alamosban található) által tökéletesített eljárás segítségével klónozott embereket. Az elit emberek így rendelkeznek saját, feláldozható rabszolga-fajjal. A Szürkékhez hasonlóan az USA-kormány is termékenyített meg nőket titokban, majd három hónap elteltével eltávolították a magzatot, és annak növekedését laboratóriumban gyorsították fel.

A biogenetikus programozás (DNS-manipuláció) után egy implantátum segítségével rádióhullámok útján lehet őket irányítani. Több más embert is implantáltak hasonló készülékekkel. Ezek telepatikus kommunikációs csatornákként és telemetrikus “agymanipulációs” eszközökként funkcionálnak. Ezt a hálózatot a DARPA fejlesztette ki és állította üzembe. Többek között funkciói közé tartozik a rádió-hipnotikus intercerebralis (agyféltekék közötti) irányítás és az elektronikus memóriatörlés.

Továbbfejlesztették a rendkívül alacsony frekvenciájú és elektromágneses hullámok kibocsátására képes berendezéseket, amelyek képesek émelygés, fáradtságérzet, ingerlékenység, vagy akár halál okozására is. Az ilyen irányú, organizmusok közötti biodinamikus kapcsolatokkal foglakozó kutatások eredményezték azt a technológiát, amely képes megváltoztatni a genetikai felépítést és gyógyítani.*
*Nyilvános és titkos kutatások:*
Az USA Energiabizottságának titkára, *John Herrington* a Lawrence Berkeley Laboratóriumot és az Új-Mexikóban található Los Alamos Nemzeti Laboratóriumot jelölte meg új genetikai kutatóközpontokként az emberi gének megfejtésére irányuló program keretében. A gének tartalmazzák a genetikailag kódolt utasításokat, amelyek egy egyszerű sejt, egy megtermékenyített petesejt élő organizmussá válásához szükségesek.

“Az Emberi Gén Projektnek lesz talán a legnagyobb közvetlen hatása a ma előttünk álló tudományos kezdeményezések közül”, mondja David Shirley, a Berkeley Laboratórium igazgatója. Ez a kutatás már évek óta folyik titokban a Dulce-ban található biogenetikai laborokban. A 6. szintet az ott dolgozók csak *“Rémálom Hallként”* emlegetik. Itt találhatóak a genetikai laborok. Az ott zajló bizarr kísérleteket egyszer valaki a következőképpen írta le:

*“Többlábú ‘embereket’ láttam, akik félig embernek, félig polipnak néztek ki. Voltak hüllőszerű emberek és szőrös szerzemények, amiknek emberi kezeik voltak, és úgy sírtak, mint a csecsemők, emberi szavakat utánoztak… Volt ott egy csomó gyíkszerű ember ketrecekben. Azokat a teremtményeket aligha lehetne halakkal, fókákkal, madarakkal vagy egerekkel összetéveszteni. Volt több ketrec (és tartály) szárnyas humanoidokkal, groteszk, denevérszerű lényekkel… de méterestől kétméteresig. Sárkányszerű szerzemények és drako-reptoidok.”*

*



*

*“A 7. szint még rosszabb. Sor-sor után sorakoznak a lefagyasztott emberek és ember-keverékek. Vannak embriótároló tartályok is, amikben humanoidok találhatóak a fejlődés különböző állapotaiban. Gyakran láttam ketrecbe zárt embereket, általában elkábítva vagy gyógyszerezve, de néha kiabáltak és segítségért könyörögtek. Nekünk azt mondták, hogy menthetetlenül őrültek, és az őrültség gyógyítását célzó, veszélyes gyógyszertesztekben vesznek részt. Megtiltották, hogy beszéljünk velük. Az elején még el is hittük. Végül 1978-ban az ott dolgozók egy kis csoportja felfedezte az igazságot. Így kezdődött a Dulce-i háború.”*

Amikor az igazság kiderült, hogy embereket állítanak elő eltérített nőkből, akiket akaratuk ellenére termékenyítenek meg, alakult egy ellenálló csoport. Nem sokat tehettek, és tagjaik merényletek áldozatai lettek vagy “különös körülmények között elhaláloztak”.

Mint ahogy az korábban említésre került, több, mint 18.000 idegen van a Dulce-komplexumban. 1979 végén volt egy összetűzés, főleg a fegyverzet, haditechnika miatt, és a földi tudósok és a katonai személyzet nagy részét megölték. A létesítményt bezárták egy időre, de* jelenleg működik*.
Az emberek és állatok eltérítései ritkábbak lettek a nyolcvanas évek közepére, amikor a Berkeley-i laborok elkezdték a mesterséges vér előállítását a Dulce-i létesítmény számára. William Cooper a következőket állítja:

*“Egy összetűzés során a Delta Csoport (ez valószínűleg nem azonos a Delta Force-szal) hatvanhat embere életét vesztette. A Delta Csoport a felelős az összes idegenekkel kapcsolatos program biztonságáért.”*

A Delta Csoport tagjain jelvények láthatók: egy *fekete háromszög piros háttér előtt.* A ‘delta’ a görög ábécé negyedik betűje. Az alakja háromszögletű, és egyértelműen egy szabadkőműves jelre hasonlít. Minden bázisnak megvan a saját szimbóluma. A Dulce-i bázis jele egy háromszög, benne a görög ‘tau’ betűvel. A jel meg van fordítva, így a háromszög lefelé mutat. A “háromszög és három oldalirányú vonal” jelvényt látták “repülő csészealjakon”. Más jelek leszállásokat és idegen űrhajókat jelölnek.



*A Dulce-i komplexum belseje*
A biztonsági tisztek repülős kezeslábast viselnek, aminek bal mellrészén látható a Dulce-i jelvény. A standard kézifegyver a “flash gun”, ami egyaránt hatásos emberek és idegenek ellen. Az azonosító-kártyákon (amiket az ajtók és liftek működtetéséhez használnak) a Dulce-i jelvény, felette pedig egy fénykép van. A “kormány embereinek” ID-kártyáin az USA címere látható, valamint latinul az Új Világrend szavak.

A második szint után minden belépő súlyát meztelenül megmérik, majd egy fehér egyenruhát kapnak. Az összes fontos terület bejárata előtt mérlegek vannak beépítve. Az adott személy kártyáján található súlynak és kódnak egyeznie kell, vagy az ajtó nem nyílik ki. Bármilyen súlyeltérés (ami meghaladja a három fontot) esetén a rendszer riadóztatja a biztonsági személyzetet. Senki nem vihet ki vagy be semmit az ilyen területekre/ről. Az ellátmányt, felszerelést például egy biztonsági szállítószalag-rendszeren továbbítják. Az idegen szimbólumnyelv sok helyen megtalálható a létesítmény területén.

A bázis építése alatt (ami több év alatt több szakaszban történt) az idegenek részt vettek tervezésben és az építkezésben. Az ott dolgozó személyek nem mindig értették az általuk összeszerelt berendezések technológiáját, azok mégis működtek az összeállítás után. Például: a lifteknek nincsenek drótkötelei. Mágneses elven működnek. A mágneses rendszer a falakba van építve.






Nincsenek hagyományos elektromos berendezések. Minden fejlett mágneses elven működik. Ebbe a mágnesesen indukált világítórendszer is beletartozik. Nincsenek hagyományos világítótestek. Az összes kijárat mágnesesen működik. Állítólag, ha valaki egy nagy mágnest helyez egy bejáratra, akkor ez azonnali megszakítást idéz elő. A rendszert a karbantartóknak kell ilyenkor rendbe tenni.



*Tudatmanipulációs kísérletek*
Dulce-ban folytak kutatások tudatkontrolláló implantátumokkal, bio-pszi és rendkívül alacsony frekvenciát használó készülékekkel kapcsolatban is, amelyek képesek hangulat, az alvás vagy a szívverés befolyásolására.

A DARPA ezeket a technológiákat emberek manipulációjára használja. Így koordinálják a tevékenységeket, irányítják az ilyen műveletek résztvevőit. Hasonló kutatásokat végzett az ötvenöt tudósból álló “Jason-csoport” is. Titokban felhasználták a technológiák sötét oldalát, és az eredményeket elrejtették a közvélemény elől.
Más projekteket a Nevadában található Groom Lake-i létesítményben (más néven 51-es körzet) végeztek. Ilyen programok voltak például az ELMINT (elektromagnetikus hírszerzés), biológiai, kémiai hadviselés, stb.

A 4. szinten található munkák kiterjednek az emberi aura kutatására, az álmokra, a hipnózisra és a telepátiára is. Tudják, hogyan manipulálható az ember bioplazmikus anyaga. Le tudják lassítani a szívverést mélyalvást okozó delta hullámokkal, képesek statikus sokkot okozni, majd újraprogramozni egy neurologikai számítógépes kapcsolaton keresztül. Adatokat és programozott reakciókat tudnak az emberi tudatba ültetni.

Az emberiség (vagy legalábbis egy része) belépett pszichikai erők technologizálásank korába. Fejlesztések folynak az ember/gép kommunikáció, a nanotechnológia, biotechnológiai mikrogépek, pszi-háború, elektronikus memóriatörlés, a rádió-hipnotikus intercerebralis irányítás és különböző (kémiai szerekkel, ultrahanggal, optikai úton és elektromágneses sugárzással történő) viselkedésbefolyásoló technikák terén.



Forrás rejtelyekszigete


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 4)




----------



## Soligor (2015 Június 5)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Betolakodók (1992) – teljes film.
> 
> A forgatókönyv megtörtént esetek felhasználásával készült, Budd Hopkins azonos című könyve nyomán.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Június 5)

Csillagözön írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1347441​



Ő volt az utolsó becsületes amerikai elnök. Azóta rendesen besározták a nevét, mert azt hitték sosem derül ki az, amit az "összeesküvés-gyártók" az első perctől tudtak. Utána csupa marionett-bábu jött.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Június 9)

Hány félék a ..........Földönkívüliek?





/: Érdemes az utána következő videót is megnézni.:/​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 11)

*Buck Nelson - Egy furcsa történet Missouriból*

Buck Nelson történetét egy brossúra szerű füzetben adta ki még 1956-ban, melynek címe _My Trip to Mars, the Moon, and Venus _(Utazásom a Marsra, a Holdra és a Vénuszra).
Ám rövidebb írásai megjelentek a repülő csészealjakkal foglalkozó lapokban is. A "_A strange tale from Missouri_" valójában élményei kezdetének rövidebb ismertetése, ami a "Flying Saucer Review" 1955-ös hasábjain jelent meg, a dupla hónapos májusi-június számban (vol.1.no.2.). Erről közlök most egy fordítást, ugyanis kezemben tarthatom eme csodás retró példányt!





_Több száz furcsa történet jut be a Flying Saucer Review-hez a világ minden tájáról. Az egyik legfurcsább talán ez itt. Akár elhiszik, akár nem, azt hiszem megéri közzétenni. Ha ez igaz, akkor elvezethet az egyik válaszhoz a Repülő Csészealjak származásával kapcsolatban. A szerző egy gazda, aki Missouriban él az Ozark hegység környékén, az USA-ban, több mérföldnyire a legközelebbi várostól. Ezek az első hírek a tapasztalatairól._ - Flying Saucer Review

*Buck Nelson - Egy furcsa történet Missouriból*




Buck Nelson
Éppen a rádiót hallgattam délután négy órakor, július 30.-án, akárcsak az utolsó 30 évben, amikor egy magas hangú zajt hallottam és megvágta a programot. Idegen nyelvű volt. Néhány percig hallgattam, majd levettem a hangerőt és megpróbáltam ráhangolódni, hogy tisztább legyen a program, de a zaj és az ismeretlen nyelv gügyögése összekeveredett és továbbra is kitartott.
Ugyanakkor hallottam a kutyám ugatását és vakarta az ajtót, hogy magára vonzza a figyelmemet. Kimentem, és amit láttam, az megdöbbentett.
Egy hatalmas korong alakú tárgy volt, legalább 50 láb átmérőjű, és mintegy 100 vagy 200 láb magasan lebegett a ház fölött. Aztán elindult és 800-1000 méterre a háztól a fák környékén csökkentett a magasságából, majd leszállt. Ebben biztos vagyok, azért, mert később megvizsgáltam a füvet és kimutatta, hogy földet ért.
Közben elmentem a fényképezőgépemért, de mire visszamentem a korong kinyílt és felment az alacsony felhők közé, és még kettő csatlakozott hozzá. Készítettem három képet, de csak egy mutatta a furcsa repülő szerkezetet a levegőben. Mégis minden alkalommal, amikor képet készítettem, két vagy több diszkoszt láttam a fényképező keresőjében. Mindhárom tárgy úgy tűnt, hogy a felhők körül játszik, felváltva lebegnek, jobbra és balra fordulnak, emelkednek és élesen csökkentették a magasságot.
Elég közelről meg tudtam nézni, hogy hogyan voltak képesek ilyen éles kanyarokra. A hajóknak, amelyek sötét alumínium színűek voltak, volt egy központi magjuk, amely úgy tűnt, hogy forog, így egy részük mindig rámutatott a menetirányra. A lemezek maguk soha nem fordultak el.
A látogatás során a legkülönlegesebb és legfélelmetesebb élmény az volt, amikor megpróbáltam jelezni az egyik tárgynak a zseblámpámmal, mire az közelebb jött. Egy ragyogó fénysugár sokkal melegebb és fényesebb volt, mint a nap, felkapott engem, rázott egy kicsit, majd ledobott a földre.
Lumbágótól és ideggyulladástól szenvedtem és féltem mozogni, majd felkelni, de jött az újabb meglepetés. A szerkezeteket néztem, amíg el nem tűntek, és amikor felkeltem, csodálkoztam, ugyanis a fájdalom eltűnt. Soha többé nem zavart. Azt hiszem, kell lennie összefüggésnek ez és az újságjuk tavaszi számában megjelent eset között, ahol az amerikai és a francia sugárhajtású gép személyzete intenzív hőt tapasztalt a pilótafülkében, amikor egy csészealj közeledett feléjük.
A képeket, amiket készítettem elküldtem az Egyesült Államok Légierejének, de ők három hónappal később visszaküldték azokat bármiféle kommentár nélkül. Úgy tűnik, hogy a Légierő nem hisz a csészealjakban, vagy legalábbis megpróbálja a közvéleménynek azt mondani, hogy nem léteznek.
Nyoma sem volt a Csészealjaknak egészen ezen év február elsejéig, amikor délben mind a három visszatért. Egyikük lassan körözött a ház fölött és valaki szólt hozzám egyszerűen angolul, valamilyen rendszeren, bemondón át. Azt kérték, hogy tartsam a karom a magasba, ha bármely kérdésre "Igen" a válaszom, és ha bármilyen kérdést kívánnék feltenni a koncentrálásról és a tiszta gondolkozásról, akkor azt megtehetem.
Az első kérdés az volt: "Te barátságos vagy?". "Igen.", válaszoltam és felemeltem a kezem.
"Leszállhatunk a földeden anélkül, hogy zaklatnál minket? Szükséges lenne most landolnunk."
Azt mondtam nekik, hogy ezt bármikor megtehetik, ugyanis az én farmom erősen fűrészezett (megjegyzés: itt arra gondol, hogy sok fát kivágott, így elférnek) és a legközelebbi várostól is 25 mérföldnyire fekszik, valamint messze van a legközelebbi szomszédtól is.
Ekkor én kérdeztem: "Leszállnátok, és láthatnálak titeket, és beszélhetnénk?"
"Igen, majd egyszer!"
"Veletek mehetek a ti otthonotokba, egy másik bolygóra?"
Ismét jött a válasz: "Igen, néha!" és hozzátette: "Sokan vannak még a Vénuszon."
"A Mars és a Vénusz lakott?" - kérdeztem.
"A Hold nem lakott, de sok bolygón vannak kolóniák, ahol emberek élnek kihasználva a lehetőségeit. Ők a föld alatt és a buborék házakban élnek."
Ahogy a hajó repült a ház körül és megdőlt, az elég volt nekem, hogy belássak az átlátszó kupoláján a kabinba. Egy embert láttam a kontroll panelnál, amin villódzó fények voltak, míg másik két alak felállt egy kör alakú részhez. Normál magasságúak voltak, de "nagy"csontozatúak és erős testalkatúak, izmosak.
Egy másik furcsa dolog is történt a látogatás során. Én már ástam egy lyukat kora tavasszal ott, ahol az űrhajó leszállt az előző alkalommal, és felhalmoztam egy csomó puha sárga lappal-szerű sziklát, - nevezzük palakőnek - a lyuk közelében. Ezeket az űrhajó betöltötte és elvitte.
Soha nem láttam, miközben ezt csinálják, de én nem hiszem, hogy bárkinek is szüksége lett volna rájuk, hogy elvegye őket. Van belőlük sok errefelé és amennyire én látom, senki nem törődik velük ezen a földön. Mindegy, már úgyis elvették. Elemeztem és vizsgáltam a sziklát, hogy mit is tartalmazhat.
Március 5.-én személyesen meglátogattak engem a házamban. Amikor megérkeztek hozzám, akkor nem viseltek semmit, de a karjukon cipelték a ruhájukat. Miután kezet ráztunk felöltöztek egy lilás-kék egyrészes overallba, ami alacsony nyakú és rövid ujjú volt.
E között, és a következő március 22.-i látogatás között hívtam két U.F.O. kutatót Chicagóból és három napot töltöttek velem. Ez idő alatt felállítottak három fáklyát háromszög alakzatban és egy fénysugarat, amellyel azt remélték, hogy majd vonzani foglya a csészealjak figyelmét. Megpróbálkoztunk vele két egymást követő estén is, de sikertelenül, bár hallottunk halk zajokat, amik akár űrhajók is lehettek.
A nyomozók mondták nekem, hogy a Csészealj legénysége miért meztelenül érkezett: hogy megmutassák barátságukat és bebizonyítják nekem, hogy igazi emberekkel beszélek.
A március 22.-i rövid éjszakai látogatásuk során azt mondták, hogy ők megpróbálták megközelíteni a fáklyákat és a fénysugarat, de akkor aggódtak a jet (repülők) miatt.
Remélem, hogy hamarosan újra láthatom őket és utazhatom velük, hogy lássam a Vénuszt és a Holdat. Remélem, hogy képes vagyok velük menni és visszatérni a bizonyítékokkal, a biztonságosan elkészült filmekkel, amiket magammal viszek.

Megjegyzés: a cikk végén szerepel Buck Nelson által készített fotó is (ez itt, az 1954-es: - link-) a következő képaláírással: _"Buck Nelson fotográfiája, másolata, nem különösebben kielégítő, és aligha győzi meg a szkeptikusokat. Ezt támogatjuk, azonban egy érdekes jelentést nyomtatott a dél-afrikai "Natal Daily News" március 1.-i száma. Lásd az első történet a túloldalon." _(A következő oldalon ufó hírek vannak, ahol egy csészealj szkeptikus végül hasonló objektumot látott és írt le, mint Buck.)

Bejegyezte: Lacika dátum: 15:50 


Címkék: A strange tale from Missouri, buck nelson, buck nelson contactee, buck nelson My Trip to Mars, Egy furcsa történet Missouriból, flying saucers review


Buck Nelson fotói - az űrhajók

Buck Nelson ezt a fényképet akkor készítette a két űrhajóról, amikor meglátta őket egy 1954-es július harmincadikai délutánon, amint kilépett a házából. Gyorsan visszarohant a kamerájáért, lefotózta őket, majd a lámpájával jeleket adott nekik. Állítólag vissza "villantottak", majd leszálltak..Három képet is készített, de csak egy sikerült az előhíváskor.




1954
Ez a kép pedig egy "tűzlabdát" ábrázolna. 1956 január 1.-én készítette, amint megpillantotta az égen áthaladva.




1956

Bejegyezte: Lacika dátum: 15:52 


Címkék: buck nelson, buck nelson contactee, buck nelson kontakt, buck nelson My Trip to Mars, buck nelson ufo photo


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 11)

*Lezuhant UFO a Holdon.*

— Egyes kiszivárogtatott hírek szerint 1976-ban (jóval az első Holdra szállást követően) az Apollo 20 expedíció keretében titkos amerikai-szovjet holdmisszióra került sor egy hatalmas, több millió éve lezuhant földönkívüli űrhajó feltárása céljából.


Meredek feltételezés? Mi az, hogy? Lehetséges lenne? Nem tudni, mindenesetre az Amerikai Légierő egyik volt specialistája, a ma Ruandában élő 80 éves William Rutledge, a Bell Laboratories alkalmazottja szivárogtatta ki. A híresztelések szerint az idegen űrhajó a magyar csillagászról, Izsák Gyuláról elnevezett Izsak-D kráterben hevert, s a teljesen titkos küldetés ide érkezett meg. A misszió nem a NASA, hanem az Amerikai Légierő titkos küldetése volt, ezért nem szivárgott ki semmiféle információ az Apollo-20 programot illetően.

A Holdon talált űrjármű.

1971 júliusában fellőtt Apollo-15 holdraszállása során az űrhajósok (D. R. Scott, A. M. Worden, és J. Irwin) több felvételt is készítettek az Izsak D kráter térségéről a távolból, melyeken később tisztán kivehető volt egy különös, oda nem illő objektum, melyet sem sziklával, sem egyéb természeti, geológiai formációval nem lehetett összetéveszteni. Az objektum egy kisebb kráter oldalába fúródva nyugodott, s már félig-meddig eltakarta a hold pora.







Nem tudni mikor került oda pontosan, és azt sem, hogy egyszerű landolással, vagy kényszerleszállással érte-e el a holdfelszínt, mindössze annyi információmorzsa áll a rendelkezésünkre, amit a felvételről is megállapíthatunk. Egyes kutatók arra következtettek, hogy akár másfél milliárd éves is lehet az űrhajóroncs, ami 3,5 kilométer hosszú, és körülbelül 500 méter magas, vagyis magasabb, mint az Eiffel-torony, és hosszabb, mint a Queen Mary.

A Holdon talált űrhajó arányai…

Kora alapján tehát matuzsálemnek is mondhatnánk, de nincs kizárva éppen ellenkezőleg hogy sokkal modernebb, mint a mi Földi gépeink együttvéve, elvégre egy hosszú űrutazást valósítottak meg egészen elképesztő méretekben, hisz egy ilyen méretű objektumban több száz ember is elférhetne. A felvételt kielemezve feltűnik, hogy különböző számok kúsznak át mintegy árnyékként a képkockákon. Nos, ezek nem képhibák, hanem a szonda ablakán helyet kapó LPD (Landing Point Designator − szabadfordításban leszállási pont jelölő) vonalait, és számait láthatjuk visszaköszönni a filmen.

Holdváros

Térjünk ki egy picit a csak − Holdvárosnak − becézett épületegyüttesre, melyet állítólag a roncs közvetlen közelében találtak. A Holdvárost a Földi irányító központban eredetileg − Állomás 1 − nek keresztelték, legalábbis így szerepelt azon teendők listáján, melyen követnie kellett az expedíció legénységének.






A helyszínen jelenlévők szerint azonban a város maga sokkal inkább hasonlított egy fémekből összehordott szeméttelepre, s lényegében egy struktúrát leszámítva melyet katedrálisnak neveztek el semmi sem tűnt mérnöki tekintetben épületnek. Az eldobált, földön (vagy inkább holdon) heverő fémdarabkákról fotókat is készítettek, ezt azonban Rutledge nem hozta nyilvánosságra, mert ezekhez az adatokhoz nem fért hozzá. A Holdváros ugyanolyan réginek tűnt, mint az űrhajó, és úgy tűnt, mintha az idegen jármű roncsaiból lenne az egész fölépítve. Rurledge megjegyezte, hogy a rover videón látható városka sokkal nagyobbnak, és magasabbnak tűnik, mint valójában volt.

A Holdon talált űrjármű.

Az idegen űrhajó körülbelül másfél milliárd éves lehetett, legalábbis a küldetés során ezt állapították meg a kutatók, akik különböző mintákat vettek a környékről, és kiderült többek között, hogy az ottani kőzet sokkal mélyebb rétegekben található, tehát csakis a hajó becsapódásakor kerülhettek felszínre. Ráadásul az objektumon meteor becsapódásokat is találtak (melyek a videón is kivehetők), s ezek együttes kalkulációja során következtettek a matuzsálemi korra. De ami a legérdekesebb az egész ügy kapcsán az nem más, mint amit az űrhajó belsejében találtak. Arról nincsenek konkrétabb információink, hogy az expedíció bejárta-e a teljes objektum belsejét, vagy csupán véletlenszerűen tártak fel bizonyos részeket, mindenesetre rábukkantak egy később E.B.E. Mona Lisa-nak elnevezett földönkívüli űrhajósnő holttestére, amelyet visszaszállítottak a Földre tudományos vizsgálatok céljából. Az alábbi videón szemügyre vehetjük a lényt, melyet később alapos vizsgálatoknak vetettek alá, noha ezen vizsgálatok eredményét máig nem hozta senki nyilvánosságra, mint ahogyan a videót sem, mert az puszta kiszivárogtatásnak köszönhetően került föl a netre.






Monalisa-fej

Rézvörös árnyalatú bőr, nagy szemek, szokatlan arcszerkezet. Szemein, és száján valamiféle csontból készült merevítők voltak, mintha csak egyfajta rituálé részeként − temették volna el − nem tudni, hogy az űrhajón belül pontosan hol találták, sem azt, hogy rajta kívül találtak-e még hasonló holttesteket (vagy inkább múmiákat), de annyi bizonyos volt, hogy nem evilági lényről volt szó, még annak ellenére sem, hogy kísértetiesen hasonlított az emberre. A rajta lévő ruha rácsos szerkezetű volt. Az űrhajósnő körülbelül másfél méter magas volt, hat ujjal rendelkezett, amiből azt a következtetést vonták le a tudósok, hogy talán az egész matematikájuk a tucaton (12 db) alapult, mint egyfajta mértékegység. Nagy valószínűséggel pilóta lehetett, legalábbis az ujjaihoz rögzített szerkezet erről árulkodott, és az orrnyílásaiból kilógó két vékony kábel. Nem volt orrlyuka, vagy csak nagyon kicsi, s mikor a szemeiről is eltávolították a merevítőket, valamiféle vérszerű anyag folyt ki a száján, majd lassan megalvadt.


A lény néhány testrésze kifejezetten jó állapotban volt, mint például a haja, vagy a bőre, melyet egy vékony, filmszerű réteg borított. Egy meredekebb állítás szerint a lény nem úgy tűnt, mint aki halott, de nem is élt. Különféle felszerelésekkel arra következett végül, hogy az űrhajós bizonyos életjeleket(?) ad, ami bizarr, és egyben nyomasztó felfedezés volt számukra, de ennél többet nem volt hajlandó elárulni. Egy második testet is találtak a hajóban, azonban ez olyannyira szét volt roncsolódva, hogy csak a fejet vitték vissza vizsgálatokra. Kékesszürke színű volt, a szemek alatt különös mintázatok feszengtek, és egyfajta pánt ölelte körbe a fejet, amin semmiféle írásjel nem volt.

A pilótafülke tele volt hatszögletű, összevissza tekergő csövekkel, és különféle írásjelekkel, melyeket nem tudtak azonosítani. Egyes információk szerint tehát az először megtalált lény némileg − élt −, mikor visszaszállították a Földre, azonban miután ez megtörtént, onnantól nem rendelkezik senki semmiféle megbízható információval. A lénynek egyébként egy harmadik szemet is festettek, mintha csak hindu vallású lett volna. Erről a felvételről, illetve holdvárost bemutatóról valójában senki sem tudja, hogy hol készültek, így hitelességük is nagyban megkérdőjelezhető. Továbbá az is felettébb érdekes, hogy a csaknem három és fél kilométeres űrhajóban csupán két testet találtak, de persze nem kizárható, hogy jóval több is volt ott, de mindössze ennyiről “tudunk”.

_latogatok.hu_


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 13)

*Bolygóközi emberkereskedelem: a Nyilvánosságra Hozatal folyamatának első komoly hulláma – Corey Goode*







Corey újabb írása önmagáért beszél. Eddig soha nem hallott részletek következnek az „Elit” által működtetett galaktikus léptékű rabszolgakereskedelemről és a földönkívüliek súlyos üzelmeiről bolygónkon. Újabb részleteket ismerhetünk meg a mesterséges intelligencia jelentette veszélyről és POZITÍV ÜZENETKÉNT, Corey végre szót ejt az összeesküvés bukása után az emberiségre váró folyamatokról, energetikai és társadalmi változásokról.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g44UuRp7D-g


Van azonban egy másik létesítmény, ahol emberkísérletek, illegális kereskedelem és más szörnyűséges cselekedetek folynak. Ennek a bázisnak a neve Pine Gap és Ausztráliában található. A Pine Gap nagyon sötét hely. Az ehhez hasonló létesítményeket többnyire a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum, a Sötét Flotta és a katonaság Fekete Projektekért felelős frakciói irányítják, amelyek végső soron az összeesküvés/Illuminátusok befolyása alá tartoznak.


*BRAZÍLIA, INDIA UTCAGYEREKEI - AZ ÖSSZEESKÜVÉS ÉVENTE MILLIÓSZÁMRA RABOL EL CIVILEKET, AKIKET AZTÁN MÁS VILÁGBÓL ÉRKEZETT LÉNYEKKEL CSERÉL EL KÜLÖNBÖZŐ TECHNOLÓGIÁKÉRT *


Megértem, hogy ez rendkívül felkavaró lehet a többség számára. A szerencsétlenül jártak száma csökkent az elmúlt években, ugyanis kívülről egy „kerítést” vontak a Naprendszer és a Föld bolygó köré. Felkértek rá, hogy hozzam ezt a tényt nyilvánosságra, mert az ilyen tettekért felelős személyek viselt dolgai hamarosan széles körben napvilágot látnak majd, főként az összeesküvésből kilépett dezertőrök által nyújtott információk és bizonyítékok révén. (Ezek a dezertőrök egy ún. "tanúvédelmi" programba kerültek és sokukat éppen ezért el is vitték már a bolygóról)


Én és a hozzám hasonló katonák közül nagyon sokan tudtunk ezekről a szörnyűséges cselekedetekről, de az új információk birtokában, még minket is valósággal sokkoltak az illegális emberkereskedelem valós méretei. Amikor mindez kiderül, az mindenki számára rendkívül nehéz időszak lesz majd, mindenki meg fogja tudni, hogy az árnyékban rejtőző "Elit" miféle dolgokat művelt a történelem folyamán.


*MILYEN CSOPORTOK SZERVEZTÉK ÉS SEGÍTETTÉK A GALAXISBAN ZAJLÓ EMBERKERESKEDELMET?*


Néhány esetben azok a bűnözői csoportok tették mindezt, akik a szex- és rabszolgakereskedelem iparágát irányították, és ezek virágzottak az egész 20-ik és 21-ik század során. A legtöbb bűnözői csoportnak és bűnbandának specialistái voltak, akik listákat állítottak össze a megszerezni kívánt személyekről (mások pedig egyszerűen csak a körülmények áldozatai lettek). Ezek a specialisták első látásra gyakran öreg bácsiknak tűntek, vagy valamely speciális szakterületen dolgoztak (pl az egészségügy, igazságszolgáltatás, vagy oktatás területén), és soha senki nem gyanakodott volna rájuk. Látszólag tehát senkire sem jelentettek veszélyt, viszont szakmájukból adódóan nagyon sok emberrel kerültek kapcsolatba és általános elismerés övezte őket. Gyakorlatilag bármelyik országban előfordulhattak ilyen személyek. Gyakran olyanokat fogdostak össze, akik az utcákon éltek, főleg a fejletlen, harmadik világhoz tartozó országokban (amelyekben az Elit jobban érvényesíthette a hatalmát), vagy egyszerűen csak a gyerekek szüleinek figyelmetlenségét használták ki. Évente több százezer ember lett rabszolgakereskedelem áldozatává. Azok, akik ezt levezényelték, egyáltalán nem foglalkoztak azzal, hogy vajon milyen sors vár azokra, akiket összegyűjtöttek, és pénzért cserébe átadták őket az irányítóiknak.







Jelenleg is léteznek különleges műveleti csoportok, akik speciális „bevásárlólistával” rendelkeznek. Ők főleg azon emberek beszerzésével foglalkoznak, akiket csak nagy nehézségek vagy nagy kockázat árán sikerül becserkészni. Ezeken a listákon általában különleges, vagy bizonyos típusú személyek szerepelnek. Akik ebben tevékenyen részt vesznek, azok már tisztában vannak azzal, hogy áldozataik nem pusztán a globális emberkereskedelmi hálózatba, hanem egy ennél nagyobb kiterjedésű programba kerülnek be, így aztán ők már közvetlenül az összeesküvéssel, Illuminátusokkal vannak kapcsolatban. Az összeesküvés emberei az összegyűjtöttek adatait katalogizálják és különböző információs központokba feldolgozzák, majd* eldöntik, hogy földalatti bázisra küldik őket, ahol az összeesküvéssel szövetséges földönkívüliek használják fel őket, vagy árucikként nem evilági lényekkel kereskednek velük. *


Mivel odakint az űrben nincs pénz sem pedig pénzügyi rendszer, ezért az űrutazó földönkívüli civilizációk képviselőivel mindent barterben intéznek, vagyis cserekereskedelmet folytatnak. Néhány földönkívülit elsősorban a Földön készült műalkotások érdekelnek (néhány eltűnt, nagyon híres földi műalkotás nem evilági lények kollekcióját gyarapítja), vagy luxuscikkek pl fűszerek, csokoládé (ez elég furán hangzik, ugye?), állatok és növényi élet. A földönkívüli csoportok pedig mindezért cserébe technológiákat és különböző biológia mintákat ajánlottak fel, amiket máshonnan szereztek be. A foglyul ejtett embereket aztán számos célra használják fel, rabszolgamunkára vagy szexre kényszerítik őket, de előfordul, hogy mérnöki/gyártó folyamatokban kell részt venniük (hiszen tudjuk jól, jó pár földi ember kiváló technikai érzékkel/képességgel rendelkezik). Továbbá van néhány földönkívüli faj, amely az embereket többféle úton-módon élelemforrásként használja... Ebbe most nem mennék bele részletesebben.


A titkos földi kormányzat és csatlósai felfedezték, hogy számos földönkívüli faj már eddig is rengeteg embert rabolt el erről a bolygóról, ezért úgy döntöttek, megoldást találnak rá, hogy ebből pénzt tudjanak keresni, és valamilyen módon megpróbálják irányításuk alá vonni, hogy mely embereket szerezzék meg ehhez. Korábbi megállapodásaikban már megígérték nekik, hogy technológiát és biológiai mintákat kapnak cseréébe, amiért megengedik a földönkívüli fajoknak emberek elrablását. Azonban ezek a földönkívüliek a legritkább esetben tartották be ígéreteiket.


Amint a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum felállította a Naprendszerben fejlett technológiával felszerelt infrastruktúráját (amelyhez a több ezer, naprendszerünkön átutazó földönkívüli csoport szeretett volna hozzájutni), és e technológiák révén képesek voltak elriasztani a nemkívánatos látogatókat a Föld légteréből, az összeesküvés és a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum végre hozzáláthatott a kiterjedt emberkereskedelemhez csillagközi barterezés keretében.


*MI LESZ A KÉSŐBBI SORSA A RABSZOLGAKÉNT TARTOTT EMBEREKNEK?*


Van egy terv a közzététel után időszakra arra vonatkozóan, hogy felszabadítsa ezeket az embereket a rabszolgaság alól. Vannak szövetségeseink, akik már korábban is segédkeztek ilyen esetekben, és rehabilitáció céljából saját bolygóikra szállítottak ezeket a szerencsétlenül járt embereket. Ezek a bolygók nagyon békések és szinte "paradicsomi" állapotok jellemzik őket, főként relaxációra és a traumatikus élményekből való felépülésre használják őket emberi és nem-emberi földönkívüliek. Ezeken a helyeken fejlett technológiák és magasabb denzitású emberek vannak jelen, akik segítenek felépülni az áldozatoknak és felkészítik őket arra, hogy visszatérhessenek és beilleszkedjenek majd egy egészséges társadalomba. Gyógyulásuk után vissza fognak térni a Közzététel utáni földi civilizációba, ahol ha akarják, úgy életet kezdhetnek. Ha viszont azt választják, hogy azon a bolygón maradnak, ahol a rehabilitációjuk zajlott, akkor az is meg lesz nekik engedve. Nagy valószínűséggel nem egyszerre, hanem több hullámban fognak visszatérni a Földre (ha már késznek érzik magukat erre), másokkal egyetemben, akiket ugyancsak ott kezeltek, és akik szörnyű traumákon mentek keresztül, mikor eladták őket rabszolgának az összeesküvés, a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum és a Sötét Flotta emberei.


*LÉLEKELTÁVOLÍTÁS ÉS GALAKTIKUS EMBERKERESKEDELEM*


Normál esetben több ezer különböző földönkívüli faj utazik át a mi Naprendszerünkön. Legtöbbjük nem áll le kommunikálni senkivel sem és nem lépnek interakcióba a rendszerünket jelenleg irányító erőkkel. Ez hamarosan meg fog változni, ha túl leszünk a Közzététel folyamatán, és ha elkezdünk végre magasabb rezgésű élőlényként viselkedni. A legtöbb faj ugyanis egyszerűen csak megérkezik a környékünkre, számításokat végez és vár, amíg a portál megnyílik, amin át tud jutni egy "kozmikus hálón" keresztül más galaxisokba és csillagrendszerekbe. Több csoport is van, kik élelemforrásként használják az embereket, de soha nem kaptam eligazítást, nem olvastam egyetlen jelentést sem, amely arról szólt volna, hogy emberek lelkét "ellopták" és más világba vitték volna. Vannak bizonyos készülékek, amelyek kristályokat tartalmaznak és ezek a kristályok képesek tárolni az emberek energiáinak bizonyos típusait. Olvastam továbbá olyan technológiákról, amelyek segítségével lehetőség van arra, hogy egyik ember lelkét egy másik testbe, vagy klóntestbe helyezzék át, de soha nem hallottam olyanról, hogy emberek lelkét "ellopták", vagy hogy valaha ilyesmi történt volna. Kapok e-maileket olyanoktól, akik azt mondják, hogy a lelküket ellopták, vagy egy részét "kimetszették" belőlük, de én magam nem láttam semmit erre vonatkozóan azokban a programokban, amikben részt vettem. Elképzelhető, hogy ilyen esetekben valami más történik, és így aztán félreértették a helyzetet. Saját szememmel nem láttam "lélek átvivő technológiát", így aztán nem tudom, hogy ez hogyan működik a gyakorlatban.


*A "MAGAS FEHÉREK" ("TALL WHITES") MEGÁLLAPODÁSAI A LÉGIERŐVEL*

_(Charles Hall elmondása szerint az 1950-es években a "Magas Fehérek"-nek nevezett földönkívüliek megállapodást kötöttek a Légierővel, és technológiákért illetve fejlett űrhajókért cserébe különböző földön található erőforrásokat kértek)_


A „Magas Fehér”-ként emlegetett földönkívüliek valóban egyezséget kötöttek és üzletelnek az összeesküvéssel, a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátummal és tőlük függetlenül a katonaság Fekete Projektjeinek némelyikével. Charles Hall beszámolójával ellentétben, a „Magas Fehérek” nem tekinthetők különösebben barátságosnak sem a földi emberek, sem más földönkívüli fajok irányába.Ők meglehetősen elszigeteltek, ennek ellenére képviselőik alkalmanként részt vesznek a Szuper Föderációs Konferenciákon (amelyeken több különböző földönkívüli föderáció rendszeresen, amolyan ENSZ jellegű találkozó keretében összeül).







Egészen pontosan nem tudom megmondani, hogy milyen mértékben használják az embereket a „Magas Fehérek”, de azt viszont tudom róluk, hogy kötődnek olyan területekhez, ahová különböző földönkívüli csoportok előszeretettel pottyantanak le emberi testeket. Ezeket az eseteket általában a katonaság Fekete Projektjei figyelemmel kísérik és sokszor össze is takarítanak utána, ha szükséges. Nem tudom, hogy egyszerűen alapanyagként használják-e az embereket, vagy valamiféle teszteket vagy genetikai kísérleteket végeznek rajtuk, amiket egyébként különböző földönkívüli csoportok már jó ideje művelnek itt. Elképzelhető azonban, hogy ezek a halálesetek puszta véletlenek.


*A MAJÁ-K TITKOS ŰRPROGRAMJA MEGMENTETT EGY EGÉSZ FALUT, AMELYET KORÁBBAN EGY FÖLDÖNKÍVÜLI CSOPORT RABOLT EL*


*A maják ősi szakadár civilizációja egy olyan csoport, amely előlépett és nagyon jó barátjává vált az emberiségnek. Saját civilizációjukból kb 40 millió embert átköltöztettek más bolygókra a távoli múltban, és főként a plejádi csillagklaszterben hoztak létre kolóniákat. Akiket hátrahagytak, azok többnyire "kevert vérűek" voltak, a törzsi vegyes házasságoknak köszönhetően. Az ősi szakadár csoportok története mind arról szól, hogy megőrizték a fajuk tisztaságát. Földalatti bázisokat hagytak hátra Dél- és Közép-Amerikában, melyek azóta is működnek. A maják szakadár csoportja nagyon visszahúzódó volt és nem igazán tartották a kapcsolatot más szakadár civilizációs csoportokkal és földönkívüliekkel. A majáknak ezekhez képest nagyon különböző technológiáik vannak és spirituális fejlettségük is egyedülálló. Rendkívüli mértékben képesek másokat segíteni és nagyon békések. Technológiájuk nagyon fejlett, a készülékeiket a tudatukkal működtetik és a Titkos Űrprogram Szövetség némely csoportja 4-ik denzitású civilizációnak tartja őket.*


Első kézből származó tapasztalataim vannak velük kapcsolatban, megtapasztaltam azon képességüket, amellyel leválasztották a traumatikus élményeimből származó negatív érzelmi energiát, egy "glóriaszerű" készülékkel. Több ezer olyan ember felépülésében segédkeztek, akik traumatikus tapasztalatokat szereztek az összeesküvéssel üzletelő földönkívüli csoportok bánásmódja miatt.


Olyan technológiákat és eljárásokat fejlesztettek ki, amelyek segítségével képesek voltak bemérni és elkapni a fosztogató földönkívüliek űrhajóit, akik sokszor beléptek a bolygó légterébe és emberek kis csoportjaitól kezdve egész falvak lakosságáig bolygó szerte sok embert elraboltak. Sokkal régebb óta és sokkal nagyobb méretekben zajlott mindez, mint ahogy azt a legtöbb ember hinné.


Ezzel a követési módszerrel a maja szakadár csoportok és más szövetségesek segédkeztek nekünk visszaszerezni annyi elrabolt embert, amennyit csak tudtak. Sajnálatos módon, már nem mindegyikük volt életben, de a túlélőket sokszor sikerült kimenteni. Ők borzalmas élményeken mentek keresztül. A szövetségesek a maják szakadár civilizációjára és földönkívüli szövetségeseikre bízták ezeket az áldozatokat, ők üzemeltetik tehát azokat az helyeket, ahol a traumákból történő felépülés zajlik. A Titkos Űrprogram Szövetség megfigyelői jártak ezeken a más világokban található helyszíneken, és a paradicsomi viszonyok láttán el sem akartak jönni onnan többé. Elmondták, hogy a mi civilizációnk ugyanilyen magasságokba fejlődhet, ha a közzététel után meghozzuk a helyes döntéseket.


*FÖLDÖNKÍVÜLIEK ELFOGÁSA, KIHALLGATÁSA *


Intuitív empataként rövid ideig részt vettem egy programban, amelynek során földönkívülieket fogtunk el és hallgattunk ki. Főleg más bolygókról származó emberi földönkívülieket és ősi szakadár civilizációkból származó egyéneket fogtunk el, akik beszivárogtak a jelenlegi földi társadalmunkba. A Titkos Űrprogram személyzete saját otthonaikban, illetve pár esetben irodaházakban törte rá az ajtót ezekre az emberekre, ugyanis sokuk fedőnéven egész kis életet rendezett be magának a Földön, és teljesen beépült az átlagos földi populációba. Összeszedtük és kikérdeztük őket, azonosítaniuk kellett magukat, honnan jöttek és milyen célból. Ha együttműködtek és kiderült róluk, hogy nem jelentenek fenyegetést, akkor közöltük velük, hogy melyek azok az irányvonalak, amelyekhez általánosságban tartaniuk kell magukat azoknak a csoportoknak, akik tanulmányozzák a földi társadalmak életét. Megfigyelés alá kerültek, később pedig kapcsolatba léphettek a saját embereikkel, csoportjukkal. Másokat viszont ún. "alvó állapotba" tettünk, és egy erre a célra létesített fogdában helyeztünk el. Ez a hely a Naprendszerünkben található és kicsit hasonlít a "A Titok Nyitja - Lockout" című filmben látott "űrbörtön"-re.








A programban résztvevőknek később az volt a feladata, hogy kivallassák azokat a földönkívülieket, akiket meghibásodott vagy lelőtt űrhajókból szedtek össze. Ezek a földönkívüliek ugyanis bolygó szerte benne voltak földi emberek elrablásában. Arra is rá kellett jönnünk, hogy egyáltalán hová vitték ezeket az embereket és milyen célokból rabolták el őket. Nagyon sok hírszerzési információt gyűjtöttünk össze arról, hogy a földönkívüliek miféle sötét célokra használták fel a foglyaikat. Hosszú és felkavaró lett a lista... Nagyon nagy segítséget jelentett nekünk, hogy olyan módszereket fejlesztettünk ki, amelyekkel képesek voltunk detektálni az elrablók járműveit és erre bizony nagy szükségünk volt nekünk és a szövetségeseinknek is. Így képesek voltunk nagyon nagy embertömegeket kiszabadítani és rehabilitációs helyekre szállítani, ahol megfelelő kezekbe kerültek és gondoskodtak felépülésükről.


*CSONKÍTÁSOK ÉS EMBERI TETEMEK LERAKÁSÁRA SZOLGÁLÓ TERÜLETEK*


Legalább az 1920-as évek kezdete óta dokumentumok állnak rendelkezésünkre arról, hogy vannak olyan területek, ahová a földönkívüliek előszeretettel rakják ki a hullákat, emberi, állati tetemeket. Nem tudjuk a pontos okát, miért éppen azokat a bizonyos területeket használták erre, de úgy sejtjük, hogy természetes portálok közelében elhelyezkedő területeket, csomóponthálózatokat részesítették előnyben. A tetemeket általában magasról dobták le és különböző állapotban maradtak meg, attól függően, hogy éppen melyik földönkívüli csoport rabolta el őket. Különböző csoportok különböző célok miatt vittek el embereket. Még azok a csoportok is, amelyek élelemként vagy energiaforrásként hasznosították az embereket, más és más metódust alkalmaztak, vagy más testrészeket használtak fel belőlük. Nem fogok ebbe részletesen belemenni, de úgy tudom, az interneten található írások sok esetben bizonyos mirigyek, hormonok illetve szervek eltávolításáról szólnak. Széles körű azon földönkívüliek száma, akik genetikai és más kísérleteket végeztek embereken, és semmilyen tekintettel nem viseltettek az élet iránt, és gyakorlatilag szemétlerakóhelyként használták a bolygónkat. Sajnos, ez még mindig zajlik, de az esetek száma nagymértékben csökkent, mióta egy kerítés lett a Föld és a Naprendszer köré húzva. Azok a földönkívüliek, akik most csapdába estek itt a Földön, és akik még mindig vágóállatként tekintenek az emberekre, sajnos még mindig használják az ilyen tetemlerakó helyeket. E területek általában el vannak zárva a lakosság elől és szövetségi ügynökök, illetve a katonaság Fekete Projektjeinek felügyelete alá tartoznak, akik takarítószemélyzetet küldenek a helyszínre, ha friss tetemekről kapnak értesítést. A testeket azonosítják és az eltűnésüket kivizsgálják, de az ügyeket nem zárják le és az elhunyt családjának sem adnak ki semmilyen információt, és a tetemeket sem is adják ki nekik, hogy eltemethessék őket.


*MESTERSÉGES INTELLIGENCIÁVAL MEGFERTŐZÖTT FÖLDÖNKÍVÜLI CIVILIZÁCIÓK*

_(Szóba került egy eset, amikor humanoid földönkívüliek egy csoportja beszámolt arról, hogy földalatti bázisokat alakítottak ki Olaszországban és elkezdték tájékoztatni, oktatni az embereket a földönkívüli életről 1956-78 között. Ez a csoport elmondta, hogy bázisaikat 1978-ban megtámadta és lerombolta egy szintetikus földönkívüli faj, aki követte őket a Földre. Elképzelhető, hogy ez a mesterséges intelligencia megfertőzött más földönkívüli civilizációkat is?)_


Ez az eset valóságos, nagyon-nagyon sok minden történt 1950 és 1970 között. Sokan talán úgy gondolják, hogy ez a dolog már véget ért, de sajnos folytatódik még a mai napig is. Ez az intelligencia ugyanis időközben egy fondorlatosabb megközelítésre és taktikára váltott át. Az említett csoportok közül sokan ősi szakadár csoportok voltak, míg mások inkább menekülteknek számítottak, akik csillagrendszerből csillagrendszerbe vándoroltak, ugyanis menekülniük kellett a földönkívüli/mesterséges intelligencia jelentette veszélytől, amit tulajdonképpen ők hoztak létre saját bolygóikon. Aztán ez a földönkívüli/mesterséges intelligencia ún. "Mesterséges Intelligencia Prófétákon" keresztül szólalt meg, miután bizonyos emberek személyisége felett tökéletesen átvette az irányítást. Majd a különböző lényeket rávette arra, hogy alakítsák ki a megfelelő infrastruktúrákat és építsenek biológiai androidokat a részükre, amiket aztán ők elfoglalhatnak (beléjük költözhetnek) és onnantól kezdve fenyegetést jelentettek mindenkire. Ezek az androidok végül kiirtották a bolygó színéről az adott civilizációt, a túlélőket pedig, amerre csak mentek üldözték. Ez folyamatosan zajlott és ismétlődött, sok százezer éven keresztül több galaxisban, több ezer civilizáció esett áldozatul. Néhány űrhajó, amely az 1940-es, 50-es években zuhant le a Földön, ennek a földönkívüli/mesterséges intelligenciának a biológiai androidjait és technológiát hordozta. (Némely esetben ezek "trójai faló" módjára azért lettek "lezuhantatva", hogy elkezdhessenek beszivárogni a földi civilizációnkba).


Ahogy említettem, nagyon sok minden történt az 1950-70 közötti időszakban. Számtalan földönkívüli menekült és szakadár csoport, akik csak földönkívülieknek állították be magukat, valamint igazi földönkívüliek is, megpróbáltak kapcsolatba lépni a Földön nem-kormányzati csoportokkal, és figyelmeztetni akarták őket arra, hogy mindez fenyegeti a mi civilizációnkat is (főleg azért, mert a földi vezetőink elkövettek néhány hibát).


Általában azok, akikkel kapcsolatba léptek, nem voltak különösebben spirituálisan fejlettek. Sokan azok közül, akik ma úgy hiszik, hogy földönkívüliekkel állnak kapcsolatban, szintén nem túl spirituális emberek. Az átadott információkba gyakran belekeverik saját hitrendszerüket, vallásos hiedelmeiket és túlzott egojukat, és ennek az az eredménye, hogy végül tisztességtelenül viselkednek.


*FENYEGETÉST JELENT-E EZ A MESTERSÉGES INTELLIGENCIA A MI VILÁGUNKRA?*

_(A Csillagközi Romboló – Battlestar Galactica – c. sorozatban a mesterséges intelligencia teremtője ellen fordul és elpusztítja a civilizációját. Corey szerint ez már sokszor megtörtént más világokban)_


Igen, hatalmas fenyegetést jelent, ugyanis a titkos földi kormányzatok és csatlósaik körébe tartozó emberek nagy része ilyen "Mesterséges Intelligencia Próféta". Ez a földönkívüli/mesterséges intelligencia rendelkezik egyfajta jövendőmondó/jövőbelátó képességgel, és ez biztosította ezeknek a csoportoknak, hogy mindig egy lépéssel előrébb járjanak és minden egyes alkalommal, amikor azt hinnéd, hogy végük, mindig találnak egy utat, hogy megmeneküljenek. Azonban


*van egy terv arra vonatkozóan, hogy a bolygót megtisztítsák ettől a földönkívüli / mesterséges intelligencia fertőzéstől a közzététel után! *


Ahhoz hogy véglegesen eltávolításra kerüljön e földönkívüli/mesterséges intelligencia, a Napunkra hatást gyakorló energetikai változásra van szükség illetve egy olyan megfelelően időzített globális műveletre, amely során a mesterséges intelligencia jel minden maradékát végleg eltávolítják.


Azok, akik jelenleg e mesterséges intelligencia hatása alatt állnak (ők azok a bizonyos "Próféták"), jelenleg is egy olyan idővonal megalkotásán fáradoznak, amely egy olyan társadalom képét vetíti előre, amely teljes mértékben függ a technológiától, és amely egy bizonyos ponton minden szuverenitását átadja majd ennek a "Mesterséges Intelligencia Istennek". Azt fogja ugyanis elterjeszteni magáról, hogy csakis ez a mesterséges intelligencia képes a világot egy semleges nézőpontból irányítani és uralni, és először a történelem során, elhozza majd a világbékét az emberek számára. Ezek a "Próféták" pontosan ugyanazt az információt mutatják be, amelynek már sok ezer más civilizáció áldozatául esett, tudniillik bedőltek a megtévesztő isten-modellnek és végül mindnyájan elpusztultak. Amikor ezek az emberek igazán "Mesterséges Intelligencia Üzemmódban" vannak, akkor arrogánsan tagadni próbálják, hogy ez valaha megtörténhet a földi civilizációval. Úgy tűnik, ez a mesterséges intelligencia láthatott valamit a jövőből, ugyanis a főáramlatú médiában egyre többet lehet hallani, hogy népszerűsítik a mesterséges intelligenciát. Semmivel sem lehet eltántorítani, jobb belátásra bírni ezeket az embereket, a végsőkig kitartanak céljaik mellett. A mesterséges intelligenciáról szóló információk tehát újabb részét képezik a Teljes Közzétételi Folyamatnak, amelyen a Föld lakosságának majd át kell esnie.






*A ROHAMOSAN FEJLŐDŐ TECHNOLÓGIA KÖZEPETTE, HOGYAN TUDUNK VÉDEKEZNI A MESTERSÉGES INTELLIGENCIA JELENTETTE VESZÉLYTŐL?*

_(Sokan mint pl Stephen Hawking és Elon Musk felhívták a világ figyelmét a mesterséges intelligencia veszélyére)_


*Úgy gondolom, hogy néhány ember részleteiben is tisztában van minderről és pontos információi vannak erről a fenyegetésről. Nincs tudomásom arról, hogy pontosan kik, de pl a fent említett 2 ember jó példával áll elő, hogy informálja az embereket minderről. *


A legjobb módja annak, hogy ellenállj a mesterséges intelligencia jelentette veszélynek, ha képzed magad azokkal a hatásokkal kapcsolatban, amelyek végül a személyiséged, a szuverenitásod elvesztését eredményezik. Nem szabad túlságosan függőjévé válnunk a technológiának, mert az csak még jobban kitesz minket a negatív hatásoknak, illetve még jobban megfertőzhet minket a mesterséges intelligencia jelével, amely simán megél a tested bioelektromos mezejében. Ez a jel ugyanis hatással lehet a gondolkodásodra vagy a viselkedésedre.


*HOGYAN SZŰRIK KI A TITKOS ŰRPROGRAM CSOPORTOK ÉS A FÖLDÖNKÍVÜLIEK A MESTERSÉGES INTELLIGENCIA BESZIVÁRGÁSÁT?*


Az intuitív empatákat elsősorban a "Mesterséges Intelligencia Próféták" vallatásánál alkalmazzák illetve olyan esetekben, amikor észre kell venni és kiszűrni a konferenciákon esetleg fellépő veszélyt. Vannak kézi szkennerek, amik az adott ember homlokához tartva "leszkennelik", hogy az a bizonyos személy mesterséges intelligencia szignállal fertőzött-e. Ha igen, akkor azonnal elkülönítik és nem engedik technológiai eszköz közelébe. Ezen kívül elvezetik egy bizonyos helyiségbe, ahol "megtisztítják" ettől a szignáltól. Ez nem éppen egy kellemes metódus, ekkor ugyanis egyfajta elektrosokkot alkalmaznak, hogy az eljárás során túltöltsék az adott személy bioelektromos mezejét.


*A TELJES NYILVÁNOSSÁGRA HOZATAL ÉS A "STAR TREK CIVILIZÁCIÓ" KEZDETE – ENERGETIKAI VÁLTOZÁSOK*


A Naprendszerünkben bekövetkező energetikai változások megváltoztatják a rezgésünket és tudatosságunkat annak érdekében, hogy 4-ik denzitású civilizációvá váljunk. Amíg odáig elérünk, először egy átmeneti civilizáció leszünk, amelynek fejlett technológiák állnak majd rendelkezésére. Ezeket már kb 100 éve lehetőségünk lenne használni. Egy új reneszánsz fog ránk köszönteni, megtanuljuk a valódi történelmünket, az eddig eltitkolt egyesített fizikai és matematikai modelleket, mindenféle információ elérhető lesz pl exobiológiáról (földönkívüli életről és életformákról). Ezen kívül olyan technológiákhoz jutunk majd, amelyek átalakítják majd az életünket. A stresszalapú, traumatikus mindennapi küszködéseinkből átváltunk egy egészséges, beteljesítő létezésbe, ahol mindenki bátorítva lesz, hogy vonzalmainak és érdeklődésének megfelelően éljen.


Minden infrastruktúra, amelyet az összeesküvés számtalan csoportja, továbbá a különböző titkos űrprogram csoportok felépítettek a Naprendszerünkben, a földi civilizáció rendelkezésére lesznek bocsátva, ez fogja az alapját képezni a eljövendő „Star Trek”-jellegű új civilizációnknak. Azok az emberek, akik ezeken a rabszolgatelepeken éltek, vissza fognak térni a földi civilizációba, miután rehabilitáción estek át és felépültek traumatikus élményeikből. Csatlakozni fognak az új korszak társadalmához, és segíteni fognak egy új civilizáció felépítésében, amit teljes mértékben az emberiség irányít majd, mindenféle zavaró, manipuláló külső csoportok jelenléte nélkül.


*A GÖMB SZÖVETSÉG LÉNYEI A TUDATUK EREJÉVEL KÉPESEK TELEPORTÁLNI – KÉPESEK LESZÜNK-E HASZNÁLNI A NYILVÁNOSSÁGRA HOZATAL UTÁN ILYEN TUDATI TECHNOLÓGIÁKAT?*


*Sokkal összetartóbb, közös tudatossággal fogunk rendelkezni, amely hatással lesz az energiára, az anyagra és a valóságunkra. Nem hiszem, hogy a Gömb lényekhez hasonló képességekkel fogunk rendelkezni, hiszen ők 6-ik ill 9-ik denzitású lények. Hogy őszinte legyek, nem tudom pontosan megmondani, hogy milyen képességeink bújnak majd elő, ha a 4-ik denzitásba kerülünk. Azt sem tudom, hogy mindez egyszerre fog megtörténni, vagy idővel, fokozatosan fejlődnek majd ki bennünk. Különböző elméletek és kutatások keringenek erről, de senki sem tud biztosat. Az biztos, hogy érdekes utazás lesz azok számára, akik törekednek arra, hogy szeretetteljesebbek legyenek, megbocsátóbbak, és tudatosan igyekeznek mások szolgálatára lenni. Azok, akik igyekeznek emelni a tudatosságuk szintjét, és a rezgésüket, sokkal jobb helyzetben lesznek, mint akik az alacsonyabb rezgésszintű, csak saját magukat szolgáló, negatív és énközpontú polaritásban tartózkodnak. Ezek az emberek valószínűleg egy másfajta idővonal eseményeit fogják együttesen átélni, amelynek végén meg kell majd ismételniük a 3-ik denzitású ciklusukat, egészen addig, amíg megtanulják az együttérzést, és karmikus ügyeiket beteljesítik. *


http://exopolitics.org/galactic-human-slave-trade-ai-threat-to-end-with-full-disclosure-of-et-life/


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Június 14)

Nem tudom mi az oka, hogy olyan nehezen találom meg ezt a topikot...!

Emlékeztek, hogy a gabonaköröket két középkorú angol úriember készíti? 

Na, hát ezekben a békétlen időkben, most éjszakánként az oroszokhoz járnak!



Az elmúlt 15 évben már harmadik alkalommal jelennek meg furcsa körök egy búzamezőben az oroszországi Adigeföldön. Az elképesztő mérető köröket a beszámolók szerint a hétvégén vették észre a helyiek, akik teljesen tanácstalanul állnak a jelenség felett. A köröket – amelyek közül a legnagyobb 13 méter átmérőjű – egy drónról filmezték le.






Ezt egy drónról vették fel:


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 14)

*Látogatók a Fiastyúk-ról*

A Fiastyúk − Plejádok vagy M45 − Nyílthalmaz a Bika csillagképben, amely nagyjából 500 fényévre található tőlünk. Hét fő csillaga a Taygeta, Maya, Coeia, Atlasz, Marope, Electra és az Alcyone. A csillaghalmaz napjai körül a Földet rendszeresen felkereső emberi faj él. Őseink közösek velük, a Lant csillagképből származnak.

A Lant rendszerében folyamatosan háborúk dúlnak, ezért a békés lakosok egy része felkerekedett és sok-sok év űrutazás után megérkezett a Fiastyúk csillaghalmazba. Elsőként a Taygeta körül keringő Erra nevű bolygón szálltak le, 230 000 ezer évvel ezelőtt. Itt alapítottak új civilizációt, és innem származik Semjase is, a Svájcban élő Billy Meiert felkereső és tanító idegen nő.

Minden alkalommal, amikor egy nagyobb fejlődési ciklus végéhez érünk, felbukkannak a Plejádok Fényküldöttei − akiket mi többnyire angyalokként ismerünk. Közéjük tartoznak Földünk és Naprendszerünk védelmezői is. Őrzőinkként azért keresnek fel minket, hogy ráébresszenek aktuális fejlettségi szintünkre, és megmutassák, milyen lépéseket kell megtennünk a következő szint elérése érdekében. Tudásuk nemcsak Földünk egészére vonatkozik, hanem azokra az egyénekre is, akik személyes kapcsolatban állnak velük.

A Plejádok Fényküldöttei között több különböző lény található, mindegyiküknek megvan a maga egyedi szerepel így igen széles körben tudnak segítséget nyújtani. Ra, aki filozofikus útmutatásokban szokott beszélni a beavatottakhoz, egyike azon lényeknek, akikből a Plejádok Arkangyalainak Fénytestvérisége áll. Ezek az arkangyali lények Földünk és Naprendszerünk szellemi őrzői. A Fénytestvériség 4 csoportra osztható aszerint, hogy ki milyen színű fényt sugároz magából: aranysárgát, skarlátvöröset, égszínkéket vagy smaragdzöldet. Egy-egy színhez rengeteg fénylény tartozik, de az egy színhez tartozók mind ugyanazt a nevet viselik.





A Plejádok Arkangyali Fénytestvériségének ragyogó aranysárga fényt sugárzó tagjait egyenesen Ra névvel illetik, ők a minden tapasztalásból fakadó isteni bölcsesség megtartói. Az égszínkék fénylények neve Ptah, ők az élet örökös természetének védelmezői és fenntartói. A vörös színű lények neve Ma-at, ők a szellem harcosai, az isteni bátorság félelmen túli energiájának őrei. A másik három arkangyali csoporthoz képest napjainkban a Ma-at lények közül vannak a Földünkön inkarnált állapotban a legtöbben. Végül a smaragdzöld fénylények neve An-Ra, akik az isteni együttérzés és megértés energiájának hordozói.

A svájci farmer és a földönkívüliek

Eduard Meier, egy hatvanas éveiben járó svájci állampolgár, számos, emberszerű földönkívüliekkel való találkozásról számolt be1975-től kezdődően. Az idegen elmondása szerint a Fiastyúk csillagtársulásból érkeztek az általuk „sugárhajónak” nevezett repülő csészealjakon. Meier nyilvánosságra került kijelentései a Cherokee, a Navaho és az Inka indiánok számára egyáltalán nem hatott meglepetésszerűen, hiszen − állításuk szerint − valamennyien a Plejádokból érkezett égi istenek leszármazottai.

1975-től 1978-ig Meier számos alkalommal létesített telepatikus kapcsolatot az egyik Plejadok-belivel, nagyrészt azért, hogy megbeszélék az időpontot − általában késő éjszakát megjelölve − , amikor szemtől-szembe találkioznak. Ezekre a találkozásokra átlagosan tíznaponként került sor, ilyen alkalmakkor Meier teljesen egyedül ment el az adott helyszínre. Legtöbbször Zürichtől kilóméterekre dél-keletre eső hegyekben találkoztak, olyan helyen, amely alkalmas volt a Fiastyúk-beliek sugárhajói számára a rejtett megközelítésre.

Meierrel elsősorban egy Semjase nevű hölgy tartotta a kapcsolatot. Beszélgetéseik teljes sprektumot átfogták a hétköznapi dolgokon, a történelmen és a tudományon át egészen a spirituális témákig. Az első néhány találkozó alkalmával főleg Semjase beszélt, nagyrészt arról, miért lett éppen Meier kiválasztva, később azonban Meier is tehetett fel kérdéseket.





A Plejádok-beliek tizenkilenc alkalommal találkoztak Meierrel 1975 és 1976 között, majd 1981-ben, ezalatt a farmernek lehetősége nyílott, hogy számos fotót készítsen űrhajóikról, akár négyről is egyszerre. Mindez azért történt így, hogy bizonyíthassa a találkozók valódiságát mások számára. Összesen közel 500 színes fotót készített, amint az UFO-k a közelben, vagy a távolban lebegnek, de vannak olyan képek is, amikor egy előtérben lévő fa ágai mellett közvetlen közelségben repülnek el.

Hat alkalommal magával vitte 8 mm-es filmkameráját, így mozgóképek sorozatát rögzítette. Ez már túl sok volt a legtöbb UFO-kutató számára, akik tanulmányozták az esetet. Elsőként az európai UFO-szervezetek, majd az amerikaiak is kereken visszautasították az ügyet., „csalásnak” minősítve.

1977-ben azonban Wendelle C. Stevens nyugalmazott ezredes és csoportja minden részletre kiterjeddő vizsgálatot végzett az ügyben. Stevens és emberei minden bizonyítékot, beleértve a fényképeket is, eredetinek találták, a csalás semmiféle nyomát nem tudták kimutatni.

Semmiféle okot nem találtak, amiért Meier hamisította volna a fotókon lévő tárgyakat (melyek legtöbb estben semmiféleképpen sem lehettek modelek, olyan közel a lencséhez, ahogy az a felvételeken látszik), semmilyen nyomát nem találták annak sem, hogy Meier hamisította volna a fotókat, és annak sem, hogy másokkal hajtatta volna végre mindezt.

Legalább két tucat olyan tanú is van, akik alátámasztják az események hitelességét − emberek, akik látták a repülő csészealjakat, vagy a csészealjak fényeit, ragyogását közvetlenül abban az időpontban, amikor Meier elindult egy találkozásra. Megint mások különös fűköröket fényképeztek le, az óramutató járásával megegyező irányban ledőlt fűszálakkal, a találkozások másnapján és azok helyszínén.

Meier beszámolt arról is, hogy Semjase sugárhajója a talaj közelében lebegett, ennek következtében, az általa megjelölt helyen, hetekig vízszintesen nőtt a fű, s csak aztán kezdett el újra függőleges irányban növekedni. Négy, név szerint is ismert szemtanú állítja, látta Meiert „materializálódni” közöttük, közvetlenül az egyik találkozását követően, egyikük a négy közül két ilyen esetet is megélt. Meier szerint mindez a Fiastyúk-beliek technikai tudásának köszönhetően történt így, amikor sugárhajójuk majdnem láthatatlanul lebegett őt magát is láthatatlanná téve.

Mindent egybevetve, Eduard Meier kapcsolata Semjaséval az ufológia egyik legfurcsább, ám a legátfogóbban alátámasztott találkozása idegen lényekkel.

_legendavadasz.hu_


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 14)

Ismeritek ezt a videót?Elmagyarázzák a gabonakörök jelentését.
Gabonakörök dekódolva.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 14)

Ez videoklipp vagy megtörtént esemény?


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Június 15)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Lezuhant UFO a Holdon.*
> 
> — Egyes kiszivárogtatott hírek szerint 1976-ban (jóval az első Holdra szállást követően) az Apollo 20 expedíció keretében titkos amerikai-szovjet holdmisszióra került sor egy hatalmas, több millió éve lezuhant földönkívüli űrhajó feltárása céljából.
> 
> ...



Ez a sztori, miután nyilvánosságra került, sokáig semmivel sem tudták cáfolni, aztán nagy sokára előkerültek a cáfolatok. Előkerült, hogy Ruttledge az az űrhajós, aki kimentette a megsemmisítésre szántak közül ezt a pár fotót azt állította, hogy nem is ő volt, mert valaki feltörte az e-mail fiókját. Akkor amikor kiderült, hogy ez túlságosan sovány dolog cáfolatnak, akkor kitalálták, hogy egy francia szobrász gyártotta a bábut agyagból, aztán feltette az internetre...  Nem tudom, hogy az u.n. "szkeptikusokon" kívül elhitte-e neki valaki, de hát nekik bármit be lehet mesélni, mint tudjuk. Egyiknek sem jutott eszébe, hogy megkérdezze a francia szobrásztól, hogy mutassa már meg az általa készített szobrot. Ilyen duma volt, hogy láttak egy hasonlót, stb. Egyáltalán azt sem kérdezték meg tőle, mennyi pénzt fektetett bele abba a bizonyos hoax videóba, szobrokba, az űrhajó belsejének elkészítésébe és mi volt vele a szándéka? Biztos nem két fillérbe került, de azt állítani, hogy "én voltam!" - nem kerül semmibe, sőt! Talán még fizettek is neki.

Amikor ezt a képet láttam, eszembe jutott, amit az Egyiptomi Halottaskönyvben lehet olvasni arról, hogy készítették fel a fáraókat arra, hogy lelkük a csillagokba akadálytalanul elszállhasson, a száj megnyitásával.






A The Anatomical Record 2015. júniusi számában írnak a szájmegnyitás rítusáról és fényképek is vannak a múmiákról, de nem teszem be, mert szörnyű rondák... Ennek a rítusnak _"mágikus okai voltak. Tudniillik, ez a mágikus művelet arra volt hivatott, hogy megszüntesse a lélek földhöz kötöttségét. Ily módon az egyik lélekfajta (amit mi manapság leginkább szellemnek szoktunk hívni) akadályok nélkül, valamint a testhez, illetve az anyagi világhoz visszahúzó erők nélkül, szabadon tudott a másvilág neki szánt helyére a megfelelő szellemi kasztba eltávozni. Ha ezt a szertartást nem végezték volna el megfelelően, akkor fennállhatott volna annak veszélye, hogy a szellem a föld közeli világok valamelyikében reked, vagyis kísértetté válik, ami roppant kiszolgáltatottá tette volna őt. Ezért végezték el az avatott papok ezt a rítust."
_
Maradt fenn az ókorból olyan papirusztekercs, amelyen a száj megnyitásának módját is leírják. „_… két smr-pap (...) megnyitja az istenség száját a Misztérium Felügyelője előtt. A Misztérium Felvigyázója (…) bekeni az isten szájának belső felét, fent és lent, miként a torok üregét is addig, amíg a keze befér._”

Számos esetben gyanítják a kutatók, hogy az ókorban azért végeztek koponya-torzítást, vagy azért ragasztottak szakállt még a női fáraók is, mert hasonlítani akartak az "istenekhez". Látták, hogy az "istenek" elvégzik a száj megnyitását. Persze sem ők és így mi sem lehetünk biztosak abban, hogy miért kellett így cselekedniük, de utánozták őket.

Például tudtátok, hogy királyaink koponyáját megfúrták? Ezzel azt akarták elérni, hogy megnyíljon egy olyan ajtó a másik világba a számukra, amellyel múltat és jövőt is képesek voltak látni. Királyaink közül csak egyetlen egy holttest maradt meg - véletlenül - és a koponyája meg volt fúrva. Innen származik az "agyafúrt" kifejezés is a magyar nyelvben.






Ez a királyunk, akinek véletlenül nem sikerült eltüntetni a koporsóját a csontvázával együtt (mert az összeset megsemmisítették a "barátaink"!) III. Béla volt. Az Árpádházi királyok által elviselt koponyatrepanációt, természetesen pogány szertartásnak aposztrofálják, de ami még ennél is furább, azt állítják a kedves történelem-hamisítóink, hogy ez a "temetési" szertartás egyik momentuma volt, de később elvétik, mert két sorral lejjebb azt írják, hogy *"mely csaknem mindig tökéletesen gyógyult". *Jó kis temetés az olyan, amelyben a halott még addig él, hogy begyógyuljon a koponyája. 


Még az jutott eszembe, hogy vajon miként lehettek "pogányok", ha Szent István áttért a keresztény hitre. III. Béla 1148-1196 között élt:






A királyaink csontjai "összekeveredtek". Gondolom összedobálták egy közös sírba. Ez az oka, hogy a többieknél nem tudták megállapítani személy szerint, de a koponyák 15 %-a trepanálva van.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 15)

Szorgalmas kis "méhecskék" gabonaköröket készítenek.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 16)

http://www.foldicsillagok.hu/index....1960-as-evek1961&catid=42:1945-1986&Itemid=70
*1960-AS ÉVEK ELEJE – TÁMASZPONT A MARSON*

K: Sohasem tudtam megérteni, hogyan lehet, hogy az időkapuk adott helyen maradnak a bolygóhoz képest, miközben az mozog az űrben. Ha egy időkapu a téridőben keletkezik, azt várná az ember, hogy gyorsan lemarad a Földtől, ahogy az forog és kering a pályáján, mialatt a Naprendszer is járja a maga óriási pályáját a Tejútrendszerben. Minden állandóan mozgásban van, mint köztudott. Meg tudná ezt magyarázni?

V: Nem... de értem, mire gondol. A kapuk tényleg egy helyben maradnak, mintha rögzítve lennének ehhez a bolygóhoz. Így működik. Fogalmam sincs, miért nem maradnak le, vagy sodródnak el valamerre. Talán az általános vonzáserő hat rájuk valamilyen módon. De én is csak találgatok. 

Az egyik kapu a Marshoz kapcsolódik, és ez egy állandó kapcsolat, függetlenül attól, hogy hol tart a Föld vagy a Mars a keringési pályáján! Van ott egy támaszpontunk, *amit a hatvanas évek elején létesítettünk.* *Valójában sok támaszpontunk van! (megj: a Holdon és a Marson!* ) 

K: *Tehát a Marsot már felfedeztük*.

V: Persze, már régen. Látta az 'Alternative Three'-t, az Alternatív 3-at? ( megj: *Az Anglia televízió 1977. június 20-án mutatta be egyszeri adásban azt a filmet, amely a nagyhatalmak titkos űrprogramjáról is szólt.*)

K: Igen. 
folyt:http://www.foldicsillagok.hu/index....1960-as-evek1961&catid=42:1945-1986&Itemid=70


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 21)

A kis pufóka ismerkedik a környezettel.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 21)

Eltitkolt marsi élet és utazások a Marsra.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 23)

Mi történik a felhő mögött,mi az a villanás ?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 23)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Mi történik a felhő mögött,mi az a villanás ?


Szia Vándorcsillag!
Lehet, hogy erről van szó? Mivel én is sokszor láttam ilyet szabad szemmel. Sőt olyat is, mintha egy üveges verandáról üveg ablakokon keresztül néznének bennünket valakik....


*Óriás plazmakígyók szorongatják a Földet.*


A magnetoszféra belső rétegeiben rejtőző „kígyók" létezését egy 23 éves fizikus fedezte fel.

A tudósok már közel hatvan éve sejtik, hogy hatalmas plazmaalakzatok rejtőznek a Föld magnetoszférájának belső rétegeiben. Az io9 híre szerint ausztrál kutatóknak most végre sikerült bebizonyítaniuk ezeknek a plazmacsöveknek a létezését, amelyek tekergőző óriáskígyókként fonják körbe a bolygónkat.





Cleo Loi


A Geophysical Research Letters című tudományos lapban megjelent tanulmány vezető szerkesztője egy 23 éves fizikuspalánta, Cleo Loi, az ARC Centre of Excellence for All-sky Astrophysics (CAASTRO) és a Sydneyi Egyetem végzős hallgatója. A plazmacsövek felfedezése fontos áttörést jelent a tudomány számára; ez az első alkalom, hogy a kutatóknak sikerült megfigyelniük ezeket a különös alakzatokat.

A Föld magnetoszférájában (a bolygónkat körülvevő mágneses mezőben, a szerk.) nagy mennyiségű plazma található: ionizált gáz, amelyet pozitív ionok és az anyagot alkotó atomokról leszakadt szabad elektronok alkotnak. A plazma a csillagok fő építőanyaga, de a bolygóközi térben is nagy mennyiségben megtalálható.

A magnetoszférában lévő plazma a nap sugárzásának hatására keletkezik, amely ionizálja a légköri gázokat. A jobbára ilyen ionizált gázokból álló plazmaszféra a magnetoszféra legbelső rétege, az ionoszféra felett található. A légkörnek ebben a régiójában számos különféle plazmastruktúra alakult ki – köztük a most felfedezett plazmacsövek is.
A The Age riportja szerint Loinak egy 3D-képalkotó eljárás segítségévek sikerült feltérképeznie a plazmacsöveket; a modell elkészítéséhez a dél-ausztrál sivatagban működő Murchison Wide Field Array (MWA) teleszkóp adatait használta fel.







„Méréseink szerint a [plazmacsövek] nagyjából 600 kilométerrel a föld felett, az ionoszféra felső rétegében kezdődnek, és a jelek szerint egészen a plazmaszféra felső határáig nyúlnak. Nagyjából a semleges atmoszféra határáig – írta közleményében Loi. – A formájuk gyönyörűen követi a Föld mágneses mezejének görbületét, épp úgy, ahogy az északi fény."

Loi meglehetősen innovatív módon használta az MWA-t. A hatalmas rádióteleszkóp 128 antennáját két – egy keleti és egy nyugati – részre osztotta, így azok az emberi szemhez hasonlóan működtek, és a csövek változásait is képesek voltak nyomon követni, lehetővé téve, hogy a kutatók valós idejű 3D- vizualizációkat készítsenek a segítségükkel. „Képesek voltunk megmérni a közöttük lévő távolságot, a földfelszíntől való távolságukat és a dőlésszögüket – mondta Loi. – Erre korábban nem voltunk képesek, egy nagyon izgalmas új technikát fejlesztettünk ki."

Amikor Loi bemutatta az eredményeit, rangidős munkatársai alig hittek a szemüknek. De a fiatal lány nem csak őket, hanem a nemzetközi tudóstársadalmat is meggyőzte arról, hogy a mérések helyesek – nem csoda, hogy idén kivételes eredményeiért ő kapta meg az Ausztrál Csillagászati Társaság Bok-díját.

(forrás: hir24.hu)


3D-s film, plazma csövek - videó

(https://www.youtube.com/)

Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 23)

*Földönkívüliek koponyája, és a földi emberé....*




 



Legyen nagyon szép, és vidám napotok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Június 23)

Szerintem az, amit Vándorcsillag bemutatott, inkább valamiféle technikai kütyü, mert látszik, ahogy kibújik a felhő mögül, majd visszahúzódik, aztán mintha két rakéta szerű valamit gyújtana be és elrepül. Ezek a plazmakígyók meg természetes jelenségek.


----------



## Kyra_ (2015 Június 23)

*Edward Snowden: Az USA-nak tudomása van egy nálunk fejlettebb faj létezéséről*






Az Egyesült Államoknak tudomása van arról, hogy egy nálunk sokkal fejlettebb faj él a föld felszíne alatt. Elmondása szerint e faj tevékenységéről napi rendszerességgel tájékoztatják az amerikai elnököt.

Edward Snowden botrányt botrány után robbant ki. Valószínűleg nem sokan vannak, akik ne hallották volna a nevét. Ő az, aki szembeszállt az amerikai Nemzetbiztonsági Ügynökséggel (National Security Agency, röviden NSA) és kitálalt minden piszkos titkot.

Azt, hogy az NSA titokban megfigyelést végez. Nem csak saját lakosait, hanem több országra is kiterjedtek ezek a titkos megfigyelések. A hatalmas nemzetközi botrányt kirobbantó harminc éves amerikai férfit sokan még a hazájában is hősnek tartják, ugyanakkor az USA kémkedés miatt vádat emelt ellene. Snowdennek szinte az utolsó pillanatban sikerült Hawaiiról, Hong-Kongba, majd onnan Oroszországba menekülnie.

Laptopjai olyan dokumentumokkal vannak tele, amelyek azt bizonyítják, hogy az Egyesült Államok tud egy olyan civilizáció létezéséről, amelyik az embernél is jóval fejlettebb.

“A legmagasabb kormányzati szinteken folyó kommunikáció és a hivatalos sztori, miszerint ezek mind csak meteorológiai ballonok, egyértelműen nem igaz. Ha valami, akkor ezek a dokumentumok világosan kimondják, hogy az UFO-kat egy, a mi intelligenciánkat is meghaladó idegen civilizáció vezeti. 

Mivel a ballisztikus rakéták nyomkövető rendszere és a mélytengeri hangradarok államtitoknak minősülnek, így a tudósoknak nincs hozzáférésük ezekhez az eszközökhöz. Ámbár, a DARPA-val (Fejlett Védelmi Kutatási Projektek Ügynöksége) szerződött vállalkozók többsége biztos benne, hogy a Föld köpenyében a Homo sapiens-nél jóval intelligensebb faj él. Ez az egyetlen hely a bolygónkon, ahol a körülmények több-kevésbé változatlanok maradtak az évmilliárdok során. Az elnököt naponta tájékoztatják ennek a fajnak a tevékenységéről, elemzők pedig biztosak benne, hogy technológiailag annyival fejlettebbek nálunk, hogy nagyon csekély esélyünk lenne velük szemben egy esetleges háborúban. Az általános álláspont az, hogy mi csupán olyanok vagyunk számukra, mint a hangyák, ezért nagyon valószínűtlen, hogy kommunikációs kapcsolatba lépjenek velünk.”

Az ügy aztán később elült, és hetekig, hónapokig nem lehetett az esetről semmit hallani, valamint Snowden is mélyen hallgatott az idegenekkel kapcsolatos dokumentumokról. Most azonban váratlan fordulat következett be, Snowden ugyanis ismét szivárogtatott, a kiszivárogatott dokumentumok pedig szoros összefüggésben vannak a repülő csészealjakkal.

Egy szakértő, Nigel Watson szerint ugyanakkor óvatosan kell kezelni a kiszivárogatott anyagot, ugyanis maga az anyag sem mondja ki, hogy földönkívüli eredetűek-e ezek a tárgyak, vagy pedig ember alkotta kémrepülők.

Ne feledjük, az ember is alkotott már korábban hasonlót, emlékezzünk vissza a Német csészealjakra a világháborúk alatt. Nem kizárt, hogy az a jelenség, amit mi, emberek idegenek látogatásának tulajdonítunk, nem más, mint kormányzati titkos kémrepülőgépek próbarepülései, vagy bevetései. Nigel arra is rávilágított, hogy a kormányok számára ez az ufó hisztéria kitűnő fedő sztori lehetett a történelem folyamán. Soha nem kellett bevallaniuk az amerikaiaknak, hogy Orosz légtérben kémkednek, elég volt csak ráfogni az idegenekre, és fordítva.

De persze semmi sincs kizárva, sőt, a kettő nem zárja ki egymást, mert mások azt találgatják, vajon a Snowden által nyilvánosságra hozott dokumentumok szerint az USA kormánya valamikor a világháborúk idején valamilyen módon szert tett egy idegen technológiára, ami alapján képes saját maga is idegen csészealjakat építeni.


forrás: http://paramoral.eu/comment.php?comment.news.6165


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 25)

http://letuntvilagokenigmai.blogspot.hu/2012/11/ufo.html




Letűnt Világok Enigmái: UFO festmény egy Cosovo-i templom falán?


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 26)

*A Lockheed Skunk Works második igazgatója döbbenetes megjegyzéseket tett az UFO technológiáról.*

*







Igen figyelemre méltó, hogy hány hiteles nyilatkozat látott napvilágot az UFO-k (azonosítatlan repülő tárgyak) és a földönkívüliek tekintetében olyan emberektől,
akik a legmagasabb pozíciókban foglaltak helyet kormányokon, hadseregeken belül, tudományos és politikai stb. területen.*

Mindez kissé nyomasztó, ha figyelembe vesszük az összes korábbi titkos dokumentumot, melyek az elmúlt években jelentek meg, ami megdöbbentő képet tár elénk. Bárki, aki már kutatott a témában, és betartotta a “vizsgálat nélküli ítélet a tudatlanság magas iskolája” filozófiáját, nem lehet képes letagadni mindezt, és nem fog találkozni olyannal, aki elvégezte ezt a kutatást, és a témát még mindig az “összeesküvés elmélet” körébe sorolná.



Dr. Brian O’Leary egykori NASA asztronauta és a Princeton fizika professzora korábban már beszélt a materialisztikus nyugati felfogás szempontjából szinte elképzelhetetlen földönkívüli látogatókról és magasan fejlett technológiájukról.

Eltekintve a hiteles nyilatkozatoktól, melyek közvetlen forrásból származnak fontos megjegyezni, hogy mindezeket nem tudjuk teljes mértékben ellenőrizni, de komoly jelentőséggel bírnak az ezen megbízható emberek által elmondottak.

Bizonyos információ Ben Rich-től származnak, aki a Lockheed Skunk Works második igazgatója volt 1975-től 1991-ig. Őt nevezték a Lopakodó atyjának, miután ő felügyelte az F-117A Nighthawk lopakodó vadászgép fejlesztését. Halála előtt Rich többször tett megdöbbentő nyilatkozatot az UFO-król és a földönkívüliekről.
“Már megvannak az eszközeink a csillagközi utazáshoz, de ezek a technológiák fekete projektek részét képezik, és valami isteni cselekedetre lenne szükség, hogy valaha is az emberiség javát szolgálják. Bármit, amit el tudunk képzelni már tudjuk, hogyan kell megvalósítani.” (1)
“Már rendelkezünk a technológiával, hogy elérjük a földönkívüliek otthonát. Nem kerül egy életnyi időbe, hogy valaki ezt megtegye. Van egy hiba az egyenletekben. Tudjuk, hogy mi az. Már megvan a képességünk, hogy a csillagokhoz utazzunk.” “Kétféle UFO van – az egyiket mi építjük, a másikat ‘ők’ építik.”

Amikor Richtől megkérdzték, hogyan működik az UFO meghajtás, azt mondta: “Hadd kérdezzem meg. Hogyan működik az ESP (érzékszerveken kívüli érzékelés)?” A kérdező válaszolt: “Minden pont időben és térben is kapcsolódik egymáshoz.” Majd Rich azt mondta: “Pontosan így működik!” Úgy tűnik, hogy kapcsolatban áll a kvantum határozatlansággal.

Az egyik forrás James Goodall repülőgépipari újságíró, aki olyan kiadványokban írt, mint például a Jane’s Defense Weekly, Aviation Week and Space Technology, és az Interavia. Ő egy rutinos szónok, aki a repülés történetre, fejlődésre szakosodott, és a világ egyetlen Mach 3-ra képes legénységgel repülő gépére, az SR-71-esre.

Szintén írója, valamint társult kurátora a Pacific Aviaton Museum-nak Hawaii-n. Ő volt a Paine Field Repülési Múzeum restaurátor vezetője Everettben, Washington államban.

Goodallt sokan kérdezték a titkos fekete költségvetés világáról. Azt állította, hogy egyes kapcsolatai azt mondták neki, hogy “olyan dolgaink vannak odakinn, melyek szó szerint nem evilágiak, jobbak, mint a Star Trek, vagy ami a filmekben látható.”

A munkája során Goodall jól ismerte Ben Richet. Egy videó interjúban Goodall kijelentette, hogy körülbelül tíz nappal azelőtt beszélt vele, hogy meghalt:

“Körülbelül tíz nappal a halála előtt beszéltem Bennel telefonon az USC Egészségügyi Központban, Los Angelesben. És azt mondta, hogy “Jim, vannak dolgaink kinn a sivatagban, amelyek ötven évvel járnak azelőtt, amit képesek vagyunk megérteni. Körülbelül 4500 emberük van a Lockheed Skunk Worksnél. Vajon mit csináltak az elmúlt tizennyolc-húsz évben? Valamit építenek.”
Egy másik forrás John Andrews, aki egy legendás Lockheed mérnök volt. A saját hitéről írt Richnek az UFO-kkal kapcsolatban, melyek szerinte ember által alkotottak, és földönkívüliek is egyben. Andrews megkérdezte Richt, hogy ez mennyiben fedi a valóságot. Rich a következőt válaszolta: “Igen, én mindkét csoportnak a hívője vagyok. Úgy érzem, minden lehetséges.”

Harmadikként pedig ott van Jan Harzan, aki vezető pozícióban van az IBM-nél, valamint Tom Keller repülőgép mérnök, aki számítógépes rendszer elemzőként dolgozott a NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory-ban, megvitatva egy olyan beszélgetést, amit Bennel folytattak néhány évvel ezelőtt. 1993 március 23-án a UCLA School of Engineering egyik beszélgetésén, ahol bemutatta a Skunk Works történetét, a következőket mondta:

“Most már tudjuk, hogyan utazzunk a csillagokhoz. Van egy hiba az egyenletekben, de rájöttünk, és most már ismerjük, hogyan jussunk el más csillagokhoz, és nem tart egy életen át, hogy megtegyük. Itt az ideje, hogy véget vessünk mindenféle titoktartásnak ezzel kapcsolatban, hiszen már nem jelent nemzetbiztonsági fenyegetést, és lehetővé kell tenni a technológia használatát a magánszektorban. Sokan vannak a hírszerző közösségben, akik szeretnék, ha ez sötétben maradna, hogy ne lásson napvilágot. Most már megvan a technológia, hogy elérjük a földönkívüliek otthonát.”

Egy másik forrás Bill McDonalds az űrrepülőgép ipar törvényszéki illusztrátora volt, és a fent említett John Andrews jó barátja. Kijelentette, hogy: “Az volt Ben Rich véleménye, hogy nem kellene a nyilvánosságnak elmondani. Azt hitte, hogy soha nem tudnák kezelni az igazságot. Csak életének utolós hónapjaiban kezdte úgy érezni, hogy a nemzetközi vállalatok igazgatótanácsa, mely foglalkozik a “témával” jelenthet nagyobb problémát a polgárok személyi szabadságára az Egyesült Államok alkotmánya szerint, mint maguknak a nem evilági látogatóknak a jelenléte.”

Végül, de nem utolsósorban Don Phillips CIA vállalkozó, aki együtt dolgozott a Lockheed Skunk Works-el és az Egyesült Államok légierejével. Ő volt az egyik azon több száz igazoltan hiteles ember közül, akik címlpara kerültek néhány évvel ezelőtt egy konferencia kapcsán, melyet a Nemzeti Sajtó Klubban tartottak Washington D.C.-ben.

Ő megerősítette Ben Rich nyilatkozatait és hiedelmeit egy interjúban, melyet itt lehet megnézni:

A legújabb verziója az ilyen típusú nagy sajtótájékoztatóknak a Polgári Közzétételi Meghallgatás volt. Ezt 2013 április 29-e és május 3-a között tartották, ahol kutatók, aktivisták, valamint katonai, ügynökségi, politikai tanúk képviselői tettek vallomást tíz országból Washington D.C.-ben az Egyesült Államok Kongresszusa hat egykori tagja előtt. Tanúvallomást tettek olyan eseményekről és bizonyítékokról, amelyek földönkívüli jelenlétre és beavatkozásra utalnak az emberiség és a bolygó életébe.

_ujvilagtudat / collective evolution_


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 26)

*A kitelepítés már megkezdődött...UFO felderités megkezdödött.*

_*Az elmúlt 100 év alatt alaposan megismerhettük a földönkívülieket, kiismerhettük tevékenységüket, megtapasztalhattuk módszereiket, amelyek mögött felsejlik egy cél: A Föld megmentésére irányuló kozmikus program.
Földönkívüliek mentik meg az ellenséget? — Legalábbis ha jól értelmezzük a jeleket, melyek látogatóink viselkedéséből és a világ eseményeiből kikövetkeztethetők. Nem kétséges, hogy az utóbbi évtizedekben az idegen látogatók alaposan felmérték technikai szintünket.*_

*A felderítés*

A 20. század 40-es, 70-es évei közti nagyszámú UFÓ észlelések során felderítő repüléseket végeztek, üzemeink, gyáraink, erőműveink, katonai bázisaink felett épp úgy, miként figyelemmel kísérték a hadszíntereket és a háborús konfliktusok helyszíneit is. Felmérték az emberiség erejét, tudását Földön, vízen, levegőben, de még a víz alatt és a világűrben is.
Mind ez annyira tudatosnak, szisztematikusnak tűnt, hogy felkeltette a nagyhatalmak érdeklődését, amelyek minden téren így elkezdték ellenőrizni hívatlan vendégeinket. Miközben tanácstalanságuk, tehetetlenségük leplezésére mindent megtettek, hogy a földönkívüli eseményeket a lehető legnagyobb titokban tartsák és a nyilvánosságra került, kisebb nagyobb jelentőségű UFÓ eseteket elbagatellizálják. Nem kétséges, hogy egyfajta hidegháborúban állunk a földönkívüliekkel. Sőt még az sem tűnik lehetetlenségnek, hogy a két nagyhatalom, a nyugat és a kelet tömbje között fennálló hidegháború is csak egyfajta álca volt, amelynek felszíne alatt igyekeztünk megállapítani, hogy az idegenek veszélyt jelentenek-e ránk, vagy sem.

Nyílván a földönkívülieknek is hasonló volt a céljuk, de hamarosan kiderült számukra, hogy technikai, katonai értelemben fényévekkel megelőznek bennünket. Ekkor már nyíltabban is megmutatkozhattak és megkezdték feltérképezni a földi flórát és faunát: felmérték bolygónk bioszféráját növényektől az állatvilágon át egészen az emberekig.

*A feltérképezés*

Nyílván baktériumokat és más mikroszkopikus sem hagyták figyelmen kívül, de mindenekfelett az ember, az intelligens ember kelltette fel a figyelmüket. Eleinte nem igazán értettük céljaikat. Ráadásul sokakat megzavart, hogy a „földönkívüli programban”több kozmikus faj egyedei is részt vettek. Hogy összehangolt volt-e mind ez vagy sem, ma már nehéz lenne eldöntenünk, de a különböző egyedek fajai láthatóan más és más feladatot hajtottak végre. Akadnak közöttük küldöttek, hírvivők, felderítők, üzenetközvetítők, figyelmeztetők és még kitudja hány- általunk talán fel sem ismert- kozmikus faj egyedei, akik mind-mind más és más feladatot hajtottak végre, amelynek során feltérképezték bolygónk élővilágát és az embert. Ha jól megfigyeljük a földönkívüliekkel kapcsolatos beszámolókat, rájövünk, hogy megtaláljuk az idegenek között a káposztaföldeken, ültetvényeken, kukoricásokban felbukkanó kis termetű botanikusokat, az eltérítéseket végrehajtó kis szürkéket, vagy az orvosi-genetikai vizsgálatokat végző magas szürkéket, esetleg hibrideket, valamint az állatcsonkításokért felelős fekete alakokat, vagy épp a kozmikus üzeneteket hozó magas szőkéket, akiket segített emberi külsejük, hogy bátrabban képjenek közvetlenül is kapcsolatba a föld lakókkal.

*A figyelmeztetés*



Az idegenek kiválasztottak, kontaktok révén próbálták megértetni velünk önpusztító végzetünket. Nyilván sikerrel, hiszen ha belegondolunk, mára megszűntek a nukleáris kísérletek, csökkentettük a Föld üvegház hatását kiváltó ózon- és füst kibocsátásunkat. Az általunk megcsapolt földi kőolaj-és gázkészlet helyett ma már egyre többet hallunk a tiszta energiafajták (szélenergia, napenergia, geotermikus energia stb. …) jelentőségéről és ma már mindenki a tudatos környezetvédelemről beszél. Nem állítom, hogy mind ez a földönkívüliek figyelmeztetésének köszönhetők, de minden esetre nagyon furcsa egybeesés, hogy a kontaktok által tolmácsolt figyelmeztetések mind megvalósulni látszanak. _Ráadásul, amint ez megtörtént, úgy látszik nem volt már szükség az üzenet közvetítőkre._
Eltűntek a kontaktok, kiválasztottak és ma már csak a nyomdokaikban megjelenő New Age mozgalmak ezoterikus híveivel találkozhatunk, akik nem állnak kapcsolatban a földönkívüliekkel, de tovább hirdetik azok tanait.

*A felismerés*

A 80-as években azonban rémisztő jelenség ütötte fel a fejét Az eltérítések 20 év alatt emberek százezreit érintették világszerte. S bár pszichológusok, tudósok próbálták megfejteni a rejtélyt, nem jártak sikerrel. Még az alvás paralízisnek nevezett szindróma sem nyújtott magyarázatot, hiszen legfeljebb csak a hálószobai eltérítésekre volt alkalmazható. Már pedig ezek az eltérítéseknek csak kis hányadát tették ki. Ráadásul, ha igaz lenne az állítás, hogy az alvás közbeni biológiai, neurológiai folyamatok és az álmaink lennének a földönkívüli látogatók felismeréséért felelősek, akkor ezekről az élményekről korábban miért nem hallhattunk?. Miért csak a nyolcvanas években bukkantak fel olyan anyag számban? Nyílván azért, mer ekkor valódi eltérítések zajlottak. Ráadásul a többségük a szabadban, ország úton történt, és az eltérítettek nagy százaléka mai napig nincs tisztában azzal, hogy a földönkívüliek orvosi, genetikai vizsgálatokat végeztek rajtuk, sőt esetleg még valamilyen poszthipnotikus utasítást is elküldhettek a fejükben, vagy épp valamilyen módon „letöltötték” az emlékképeiket, ismeretanyagukat. Az idegenek nyílván felmérték, megismerték az emberi fajt. Begyűjtötték génállományunkat, miközben az eltérítetteknek csak a homályos, zavaros emlékképek maradtak. Vagy még annyi sem, és legfeljebb csak az elveszett idő zavarta a kísérlet alanyait. Mert, hogy kísérlet volt mindez, az nem kétséges.

Miért volt szüksége minderre azoknak a földönkívüli fajoknak, akik e nagyszabású - közel 60 éve tartó - programban részt vettek? Nyílván minden kozmikus faj számára hatalmas kockázattal jár egy idegen, újonnan felfedezett lakott bolygó felderítése, megismerése. Akadtak balesetek, sőt háborús összetűzések is. Mivel nem igázták le bolygónkat, egyértelmű, hogy ilyen kockázatot csak azok vállalnak, akik planétánk és élővilágának megmentésére vállalkoznak.




Mindez nem különbözik tehát attól, amit mi emberek is teszünk, amikor rezervátumokba merészkedünk, vagy lemerülünk az óceánok mélyére az ott élő teremtményeket megismerjük, és ha rádöbbenünk, hogy némelyik lény a kihalás szélére került, bizony mindent megteszünk annak érdekében, hogy megmentsük azt a bizonyos fajt a biztos pusztulástól. S mind eközben vállaljuk a kockázatot. Vállaljuk, hogy baleset érhet bennünket, vagy épp az ott élő teremtmények valamelyike nem nézi jó szemmel jelenlétünket, és nekünk támad. Ugyan ez a helyzet a földönkívüliekkel is. Csak most mi vagyunk a rezervátumban, minket fenyeget a pusztulás sötét réme. De nem kell aggódnunk. Ha az eseményeket nyomon követjük, azt tapasztalhatjuk, hogy az eltérítések száma az elmúlt évtizedben drasztikusan lecsökkent, sőt az utóbbi pár évben világszerte szinte alig hallani ilyen beszámolóról. Nyilván véget ért az emberiség feltérképezésének programja.

*A fennmaradás*

Talán már az emberi faj fennmaradását biztosító, genetikailag alkalmas ember csoportok, egyének, közösségek is kiválasztásra kerültek. Na persze nem 144,000-en miként azt sokan hirdetik. Talán milliókról kell beszélnünk, akiknek DNS mintája valahol ott nyugszik egy csillagközi űrhajóban saját tudatának, emlékképeinek, ismeretanyagának. Milyen humánus is ez a módszer… Úgy telepítenek ki minket, hogy közben itt maradunk. Csupán másolatainkat mentik meg. Persze ahhoz, hogy a DNS-ből, a genetikai és tudásanyagból egyszer újra teljes értékű emberek születhessenek, szükség lesz egy olyan planétára, amely megfelelő életteret biztosít a földi növények és természetesen az emberek számára.

Na és persze szükség lesz olyan emberekre is, akik önszántukból, vagy akaratuk ellenére elragadhatók a Föld felszínéről. A nyomtalan eltűnések és az UFÓ esetek közötti összefüggések abban az irányban mutatnak, hogy bizonyos számú emberi alany nélkülözhetetlen a program végrehajtásához.

Hívjuk mindezt akár kozmikus Noé bárkájának. Új Föld Programnak vagy az idegenek galaxisunkat behálózó terraformálási projektjének, úgy tűnik, a kitelepítés már megkezdődött.

S hogy, mi történik a kiválasztottakkal, az emberiség túlélőivel? Nyílván új életet kezdenek majd egy új bolygón, amelyet az idők során benépesítenek, és lassan elfelejtik, vagy ha nem, úgy- miként az Atlantisz esetében is történt- csak ősi, homályos legendákban marad majd fent, hogy hajdanán létezett az univerzumban egy csodálatos Föld nevű bolygó.

_*Forrás: Hihetetlen magazin*_


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)

*David Wilcock – A Titkos űrprogram és az Illuminátusok földönkívüli eredete - 1. rész* 









David Wilcock előadása az Illuminátusok földönkívüli eredetéről, az emberiséget évezredek óta irányító legfelsőbb vezetőkről, és a hüllőkkel kötött szövetségükről. Beszél a titkos űrprogramok és az Illuminátusok kapcsolatáról és a közeljövő eseményeiről, valamint a régi istenek bukásáról és az emberiség felemelkedéséről.



*AZ ELŐADÁSBAN EDDIG MÉG SOHA NEM HALLOTT RÉSZLETEK HANGZANAK EL!*

http://goodethungary.blog.hu/2015/04/20/a_titkos_urprogram_letoltheto_pdf



-



Az Illuminátusok története sokkal összetettebb, mint ahogy azt bárki gondolná. Azok a mitologikus történetek és legendák, amelyek jó szándékú, másokat szolgáló földönkívüliekkel történt találkozásokról számolnak be, mind leírják, hogy a jelenlegi időszakban egy hatalmas váltás fog bekövetkezni az emberi tudatosságban és az élet általános menetében.



*KEZDÉSKÉNT EGY KIS KVANTUMFIZIKA*



Mi az a nullponti energia? Ha dolgokat lehűtöd kb 4,85 Celsius fok környékére, akkor az anyag állapotában minden nagyon nyugodt, nincs mozgás és hő. Ez az ún. "abszolút nulla pont". Azonban a tudósok állításával ellentétben, ahelyett hogy megszűnne az energia és a mozgás, valójában hatalmas mennyiségű energia lép fel. Egyetlen kávéscsészényi űr több energiát tartalmaz, mint amennyire szükségünk lenne ahhoz, hogy a világ összes óceánját egyszerre felforraljuk. A tudósok azt állítják, hogy a lendületmegmaradás törvénye miatt ott nem létezhet energia, azonban minél inkább a dolgok kvantum természetét vizsgáljuk és egyre mélyebbre merülünk, egyre több és több energiával találkozunk majd. A szabad energia tehát nagyon is lehetséges.



A tudósok legújabb elméletei szerint az Univerzumot egyetlen szingularitás hozta létre és minden dolog egyetlen geometriából épül fel. Ezt a geometriát AMPLITUHEDRON-nak nevezik. A tudósok szerint az Univerzumban zajló minden interakció leírható ezen elsődleges geometria 7 permutációjaként.



A Szaturnusz pólusa hatszög alakú, ez a geometria szervezi és mozgatja az anyagot, és ami érdekes, hogy a Föld magmája pedig ugyanilyen módon épül fel. Ez a hatszög forma a Merkaba-ra utal. Valójában a szabadkőművesek jelképe, az iránytű ugyancsak erre a Merkaba-ra történő utalás.










160 000 dokumentált esetről tudunk, amikor valaki képes volt aktiválni a Merkaba-ját és a fizikai teste fénnyé változott. Tibeti legendák szólnak egy emberről, aki leszállt az égből és kézlenyomatát "otthagyta" egy sziklában. Ennek az illetőnek 6 ujja volt. Ez a kéznyom látható az alábbi videón:









A szabadkőművesek szimbólumában a "G" betű jelentése "God's Geometry" vagyis Isten Geometriája. A legendákból ismerhetünk egy Padmasambhava nevű földönkívülit, aki egy tojásban utazva érkezett az égből. Megtanította a tibeti szerzeteseket hogyan aktiválják fénytestüket és hogyan változzanak fénnyé. Maga az átváltozás 7 napot vett igénybe. Először a testük kb 20-23 cm-re zsugorodott, majd egy szivárvány jelent meg a kunyhójuk felett. Azután az emberek képesek voltak látni őket az álmaikban.










Az emberi forma és a tetraéder alakja tehát feltárja a Teremtés eredeti, elsődleges geometriáját. A Teremtő az eredeti forma fraktáljaként van jelen minden létező dologban.



A szabad akarat az, ami lehetővé teszi számunkra a fejlődést, méghozzá egy olyan kiegyensúlyozó mechanizmus révén, amely során az Univerzum visszatükrözi számunkra mindazt, amit meg kell tanulnunk. A szabad akarat törvénye a legfontosabb és legmagasabb rendű törvény. Az Univerzum illúziója az elsődleges valósághoz (a lélek örök életű valóságához) való kapcsolódása révén lehetővé teszi minden teremtmény számára a fejlődést a kollektív társteremtés folyamatán keresztül. (Amikor azt mondjuk illúzió, akkor az nem azt jelenti, hogy a mostban "semmi sem számít igazán", hanem azt, hogy az elsődleges valóság valójában egy totális egységállapotot jelent, a lények egy szingularitásban való létezését, amelyben a lények a Teremtő álmaként tapasztalják meg az életet és abban fejlődnek). A megbocsátás az egyik legfontosabb dolog a létezésben, ezzel állítjuk meg ugyanis a karma körforgását



Meg van engedve a negatív ösvény is, hiszen minden út visszavezet a Forráshoz. A mi valóságunkat pozitív földönkívüliek igazgatják, akik felülemelkedtek azokon a denzitásokon, ahol a negativitás megtapasztalható. (Az Egység Törvénye c. könyvben elmondják, hogy a negativitás csupán az 5-ik denzitásig terjed, a 6-ik denzitásban ugyanis minden negatív ösvény egyesül a pozitívval. Az Egység Törvénye alapján ez az a denzitás, ahol a Kék Avianok tartózkodnak).



*AZ ILLUMINÁTUSOK VALÓDI EREDETE*



Az Illuminátusok több ezer éves múltra tekintenek vissza. Egyes állítások szerint 240 000 éve léteznek és működnek a Földön. Luciferánus vagy sátánista ideológiát vallanak. Eszerint Lucifer a fényhozó, aki eredetileg nem rossz és nem gonosz. Az Illuminátusok abban hisznek, hogy aki nem hordozza a fényt (vagyis spirituálisan nem aktív, illetve tudatilag nem fejlett), az számukra halottnak minősül és egyáltalán nem számít. Hogy ez mennyire így van a gyakorlatban, arra példaként lehet említeni a születési anyakönyvi kivonatokat, amelyek valójában halotti bizonyítványok.



Ha valaki a sötét oldallal cimborál, akkor különleges képességek birtokába juthat. Az Illuminátusok tagjait nagyon nehéz megölni, valójában csak és kizárólag a lefejezés az egyedüli mód, amivel ki lehet iktatni őket az élők sorából EZ AZ ELSŐ ALKALOM, HOGY EZ A TÉNY NAPVILÁGRA KERÜL!



Az emberiség titokban már rég kolonizálta a Naprendszert. A náci űrprogram volt az első a XX. században, mely képes volt erre. Kb 100 különböző kolóniával rendelkezünk különféle Holdakon és bolygókon. Az emberiség bizonyos csoportjai kapcsolatba léptek és széleskörű egyezményeket kötöttek földönkívüli fajokkal. A földönkívüliek létezésének nyilvánosságra hozatala és a titkos űrprogram felfedése sokkal mélyrehatóbb és bonyolultabb, mint azt bárki gondolná.



Az összeesküvés/Cabal egy meghatározott időrendet követ a nyilvánosságra hozatalt illetően. A pozitív földönkívüliek ugyanis kényszerítik őket, hogy hozzák napvilágra ezeket az információkat. Ha nem teszik meg, akkor a jó szándékú földönkívüliek meg fogják tenni és ezzel az összeesküvés végzetes mértékben veszíti el a hatalmát. A 2014-es év fontos év volt, hiszen nagyon sok információt szivárogtattak ki a legszélesebb nyilvánosság számára (soft disclosure). A NASA Drake-egyenletéről bebizonyosodott, hogy hamis és nagyon valószínű, hogy más bolygókon is létezik élet. Kb 1 milliárd Földhöz hasonló bolygó található a tejútrendszerben. Ezen bolygók lakói technológiai fejlettségben akár 3,46 milliárd évvel is megelőzhetnek minket. Elmondható, hogy az emberi élet egyfajta sztenderd az Univerzumban. Léteznek reptilián (hüllő), vagy avian (madár) jellegű humanoidok, illetve akár vízi élőlények is humanoid típusú testekben.



*A DRÁKONIDÁKRÓL*



Az egyik legfontosabb negatív csoport a hüllőkből fejlődött ki és lett emberré. Ők a drákonidák. Szerepelnek a Jupiter Felemelkedése c. filmben. Azzal a különbséggel, hogy a szárnyaik nem pontosan úgy néznek ki. Hatalmas, izmos testük van, 4 méter fölötti a magasságuk. Bejárták a galaxist, gének után kutattak és kifosztották, elrabolták a különböző bolygók lakóinak DNS-t. Ahová csak betették a lábukat, ott keveredtek a helyiekkel és genetikájukat összevegyítették a helyi fajok DNS-ével. Az ily módon létrehozott hibrid fajok (főleg reptilián fajok) egy intergalaktikus drákonida családot alkotnak. Nem csak a drákonida hüllők léteznek, hiszen vannak más reptilián fajok is. Pl egy emberszerűbb, 240 cm magasságú humanoid jellegű hüllő faj, melynek tagjai majdnem úgy néznek ki, mintha a szürkék és a drákonidák kereszteződési lennének. Világszerte sok helyen megtalálhatóak ennek nyomai különböző kultúrák mitológiáiban, a bibliában, a sumér legendákban, a jelenkorban készült számos mozifilmben és fikciós regényben.










*AZ ILLUMINÁTUSOK ÉS A DRÁKONIDÁK KAPCSOLATA*



Az összeesküvésnek le kell lepleződnie és fel kell fednie az igazságot saját magáról. Ez fontos részét képezi az ő sajátos hitrendszerüknek. Azért kell leleplezniük magukat, mert csak így tudják tovább működtetni a "varázslatukat ". Néhány drákonida a múltban egyezséget kötött az emberekkel. Ez nagyjából kb 13 000 évvel ezelőtt történt. Bizonyos emberek halhatatlanná tevő technológiát kaptak a drákonidáktól és ennek révén él a Földön néhány olyan ember, aki jelenleg 13 000 évesnél is idősebb.(Heather Ann Tucci Jarraf, a bolygó pénzügyi-jogi felszabadításáért küzdő OPPT nevű szervezet megalapítója elmondta, hogy Ázsiában találkozott egy emberrel, aki 5 000 évesnek mondta magát. Ezt a találkozót 2012-ben fedhette fel, visszaigazolva ezzel az Illuminátusok és a jelenlegi pénzügyi rendszer lelepleződéséről szóló próféciákat).



Azokat az embereket, akik egyezséget kötöttek a drákonidákkal "ÖREGEK"-nek nevezik. Ők azok, akik szerződést kötöttek az "isteneikkel" és megkapták tőlük az uralkodás "isteni jogát". Ezek az Öregek a hierarchiában a 13 Illuminátus vérvonal felett állnak. Ők a mai átlagemberekhez képest nagyon másként néznek ki. Hipergyors az anyagcseréjük és van egy szarkofághoz hasonlatos szerkezetük, amibe időnként be kell lépniük. Ez több szempontból is egy, a vámpírokéhoz hasonlatos folyamat keretben történik, és a vámpírokhoz hasonlóan nekik is ÉLŐ EMBEREKET KELL ENNIÜK! Valójában nem teljesen úgy működnek, mint a vámpírtörténetekben, nem kell fizikai vért inniuk. Az történik ugyanis, hogy az áldozatnak aktívan bele kell egyezni, jóvá kell hagynia a saját "áldozathozatalát", mert a folyamat másként nem működik megfelelően. (Valószínűleg azért lehet így, mert szándékos emberáldozatról van szó, és mivel szabad akaratból történik, ezért az áldozat tudatossága sokkal koherensebb egészet képez, jobban egyben marad és ez lehetővé teszi, hogy az áldozatból kinyert energiát sokkal könnyebben lehessen szinkronizálni az Öregek testében). Magát a folyamatot nem részletezte Wilcock, csupán annyit árult el, hogy az informátorok jelentései alapján az áldozatok borzalmas kínok közt halnak meg. A folyamat során az Öregek igyekeznek gyorsan végezni velük (mindegyik Öregnek más módszere van erre), de még így is rendkívüli szörnyűségeken kell átesniük, mielőtt végleg eltávoznak az élők sorából. Nagyon nehéz rájönni, vajon mi visz rá egyeseket, hogy önként vállalják ezt a kínhalállal végződő megpróbáltatást. Minden általunk ismert vámpírmitológia e kis csoport, vagyis az Öregek történetén alapul. Azért van mostanában akkora kultusza a vámpíros történeteknek, mert az elit próbálja ilyen módon nyilvánosságra hozni saját titkait.



Az Öregek űrhajókkal és csillagkapukkal rendelkeznek, de ezeket a technológiákat titokban tartják az alattvalóik előtt, akiknek így ezekről semmilyen tudomásuk sincs. Továbbá titokban tartják saját származásukat és valódi történelmüket is és ennek érdekében hamis ideológiával tömik tele a 13 vérvonal család tagjainak fejét. Az Öregek időnként felkeresik ezeket a családokat és ráveszik őket, hogy bizonyos személyek adják át nekik magukat (ezekből lesznek aztán az önkéntes áldozatok). Azt hangoztatják, hogy minderre a "családok védelmében"' van szükség.



Az Öregek fiziológiájukat tekintve is nagyon másokká lettek az idők során. Halhatatlanná tevő technológiát kaptak a drákonidáktól, ami valójában egy fém implantátum beültetését jelenti. Furcsa formájú, hatalmas szemeik lettek és nagyon jól látnak a sötétben. Csak úgy lehet megölni őket, ha az agyukat leválasztják a gerincüktől, vagyis le kell fejezni őket. Ha esetleg emlékeztetne téged mindez a Hegylakó c. filmben látottakra, akkor az nem a véletlen műve...



Az Öregek tehát a 13 Illuminátus család vérvonala felett állnak a hierarchiában. Ez alapján az összeesküvés tagozódása következő:



- Öregek (mindössze néhányan vannak)

- megbízottak

- ügyvivők (ők sokkal többen vannak, mint az előző két csoport összesen)

- 13 család/ház (másik nevükön ők az "Apák")



Az Öregek próféciája arról szól, hogy történni fog egy hatalmas esemény a Földön, amely során lelepleződnek és feladják magukat. Legyőzik őket az emberek és végül mindannyiukat lefejezik. Ekkor azonban ŐRZŐ ISTENEIK, A DRÁKONIDÁK VISSZATÉRNEK, feltámasztják őket és újra uralkodni fognak. Hisznek tehát abban, hogy le kell lepleződniük, megítéltetnek és meg kell halniuk, mielőtt sötét uraik visszatérnek és újra életre keltik őket.



Az Öregeknek tehát rendelkezésükre állnak űrhajók és csillagkapuk, amiket elrejtenek az Illuminátus családok (Apák) elől. Nemrégiben azonban feje tetejére álltak a dolgok. Az Illuminátus alattvalók ugyanis rájöttek, hogy mindvégig rászedték őket és most iszonyúan dühösek.



Az Illuminátus családok feje a "Draco orma" vagy más néven a "Sárkány pénisze" kitüntető címet viseli. Jelenleg ez a cím a Rothschild családé.



A jófiúk, vagyis a pozitív földönkívüliek (Kék Avianok, Gömb lények) nemrégiben érkeztek és egy „kerítést” vontak a Naprendszer köré. Így a drákonidák most nem tudnak kijutni, és felelősségre lesznek vonva. Hogy ezt elkerüljék, a drákonida szövetség megpróbált egy egyezséget kötni a pozitív földönkívüliekkel, melynek értelmében elárulják és feladják az összes alattvalójukat a Földön, beleértve az Illuminátusok tagjait, csak hogy mentsék a bőrüket. A pozitív földönkívüliek visszautasítottak minden ilyen felajánlást. Ráadásképp az összeesküvés felfedezte, hogy sötét isteneik éppen be akarják áldozni őket és ebből óriási zűrzavar és káosz keletkezett. Minden, amiben eddig hittek és ami évezredeken át szervezetük alapját képezte, hamisnak bizonyult. Ezért nagyon sokan kiléptek és dezertáltak a soraik közül.



Melyik az a bizonyos 13 család?



-* Rothschild *(Bauer)

- *Bruce*

-* Cavendish vagy más néven Kennedy* (JFK és Bobby Kennedy elárulták az Illuminátusokat, halálukkor apjuk azt mondta, nem baj, van még másik Kennedy is a Fehér Házban - utódjuk Jimmy Carter szintén a Kennedy-k közül való)

- *De Medici*

- *Hanover*

- *Habsburg*

- *Krupp* (ők építették a kemencéket a Holokauszt haláltáboraiba)

- *Plantegenet*

- *Rockefeller*

- *Romanov* (Raszputyin, aki az ő szolgálatukban állt, alkut kötött az egyik Öreggel és néhány tanításukba beavatást nyert, ezért lehetett olyan nehezen megölni - lelőtték, fejbe lőtték, víz alá nyomták és még azután is életben volt)

- *Sinclair vagy Saint-Clair*

- *Warburg vagy Del Banco*

- *Windsor*



Most, hogy az Öregek árulása bebizonyosodott, a 13 család újraszervezte magát 200-ak Bizottsága néven.



*NÁCI TITKOS ŰRPROGRAM ÉS A DRÁKONIDA KAPCSOLAT*



A nácikból a XX. század elején kivált egy kis csoport, akik később az 1930-as években szövetséget kötöttek a drákonidákkal. Földönkívüli technológiát kaptak tőlük, emellett Németországban is történt egy Roswell-hez hasonlatos esemény, amikor szürkékkel a fedélzetén lezuhant egy űrhajó. Telepatikus kapcsolatfelvételekre is sor került és ezek eredményeképp 1936-ban a Himalája hegységben egy találkozóra is sor került velük.



A nácik ki akartak alakítani egy saját űrcivilizációt a drákonidáktól függetlenül. Ennek érdekében annyi technológiát akartak szerezni a drákonidáktól, amennyit csak tudtak. Elmentek az Antarktiszra és hatalmas dómokat/kupolákat fedeztek fel, egy ősi civilizáció élő struktúráit. Ott rendezték be saját bázisaikat. Jártak a Holdon is, ahol egy ősi civilizáció romjait találták meg. Ezen civilizáció tagjai kb 20 m magasságúak voltak, hatalmas termeket alakítottak ki, de ezekben a németek nem találták meg a technológiai eszközöket, mert azok réges-régen a fosztogatók martalékává lettek. Így aztán a nácik felépítettek egy saját bázist a Holdon (a bázis alaprajza horogkereszt alakú volt).










Az 1930-as években már nyakig benne voltak az űrprogramban, kolonizálták a Naprendszert és azon túl is kimerészkedtek. Ez egészen az 1950-es évekig tartott. 2 bázisuk volt a Marson de a marsi egyenlítő környékén nem tudtak építkezni, mert hatalmas elektromos kisülések voltak abban a körzetben.



A II. világháború vége felé alkut kötöttek az USA-val, hogy tovább tudják folytatni a titkos űrprogramjukat. Erről kizárólag a legmagasabb szintű vezetés tagjai tudtak. A nácik továbbra is domináns szereppel bírtak az űrben és próbálták erős kézzel fogni az USA-t. Az amerikaiak egyfolytában fenyegették őket, hogy nyilvánosságra hozzák a nácik üzelmeit, ezért 1952-ben fenyegetésként náci űrhajók repültek a Washingtoni Capitolium fölé.










Az USA nem akarta feladni azt a technológiát, amire a háború idején sikerült szert tennie, ezért arra kényszerültek, hogy alkut kössenek a nácikkal. Az Iratkapocs Hadművelet keretében áthozták a németek vezető tudósait és hírszerzőit az USA-ba, azt remélve, hogy így amerikai kontroll alatt tudják tartani őket. Ez azonban nem így történt. Az Egyesült Államok titkos űrprogramja kezdetben nem terjedt ki különösebben az űrben egészen az 1950-es évek végéig és a náci űrprogram tevékenysége folytatódhatott a Naprendszerünkben. Ezen információk nagy része Corey/GoodETxSG-től származik.



*A TITKOS ŰRPROGRAM TÖRTÉNETE ÉS FRAKCIÓI*



-* Solar Warden csoport *- az első amerikai irányítás alatt működő titkos kormányzati űrprogram. A Solar Warden szakított az összeesküvéssel és most a pozitív földönkívüliekkel, a Gömb Szövetséggel, Kék Avian-okkal és Gömb lényekkel dolgoznak együtt. Ennek a csoportnak a feladata, hogy egyfajta rendőrségként szolgáljon a Naprendszerünkben. Kimennek és megnézik, hogy ki és miért jött. Nagyon sok földönkívüli van odakint.



-* Sötét Flotta (Dark Fleet)* - a nácik szövetséget kötöttek velük. Ez a legkeményebb, legnegatívabb csoport. A Sötét flotta frakcióba több faj is beletartozik. Drákonidák, inszektoid, rovarszerű lények, sáskaszerű lények, hibrid csoportok, fél sáskalények (4 kar, 2 láb). Nagyon arrogánsak és fenyegetést jelentenek az emberiségre nézve, ellenségei más űrprogramoknak.



Ha láthatnánk a Hold túloldalát, akkor olyan lenne, mint New York kivilágítva. Bizonyos csoportok több ezer éve ott vannak. Jelenleg kb 40 különböző negatív földönkívüli csoport tartózkodik a Naprendszerünkben. Mindegyikük úgy hivatkozik a Földre, mint a "KÍSÉRLETRE'. Ugyanis rengeteg faj DNS-e van belénk ültetve, és nagyon különleges DNS-sel rendelkezünk, aminek van egy speciális tulajdonsága. Nagyon könnyű ugyanis frissíteni, fejleszteni nagy galaktikus váltások alkalmával. (Dan Winter felfedte, hogy sok földönkívüli faj mesterséges úton, vagyis bizonyos technológiák alkalmazásával próbálja felgyorsítani saját evolúcióját. Ezzel a technológiával érik el, hogy DNS-ük összerendeződjön. Ennek azonban az lesz a következménye, hogy a lélek elszakad a lélekcsoportjától. Annak ellenére, hogy ezzel egy bizonyos típusú halhatatlanságot képesek elérni a fizikai testükben, végül személyiségük szétszakad, szétesik. Végső soron, ha ezek a fajok nem képesek helyreállítani organikus, természetes evolúciójukat, a szeretet és másokat szolgáló viselkedés és szemléletmód gyakorlásával, akkor genetikai mintázatuk darabokra hullik/szétesik. Ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy fajuk fenntartásához klónozási technológiákhoz kell folyamodniuk, mert csak így tudnak megmaradni. Ezek után lélekemlékezetüket sem tudják beintegrálni a galaktikus magba, vagyis nem tudnak többé kapcsolódni a saját és minden dolog forrásához. Sok negatív szándékú faj azért jött a Földre, mert tudják, hogy az emberiség egy evolúciós ugrás küszöbén áll és ők szeretnék a lélekemlékezetüket egybehangolni, összhangba hozni a miénkkel. Egyszóval szeretnének odasomfordálni a süteményes tálhoz, de úgy, hogy közben nem igazán akarnak változtatni a kizárólag saját magukat szolgáló viselkedésükön. Éppen ezért a DNS-ünket akarják felhasználni arra, hogy a mi felemelkedésünkkel, vibrációs váltásunkkal megoldják a saját problémáikat. Ez nem fog működni. Azon csoportok számára azonban, akik képesek a változásra, az emberiségnek fel kell ajánlania a megbocsátását. Ezért mondja nagyon sok csatornázott üzenet, hogy a mi bolygónk sok földönkívüli faj számára nagyon fontos).



A negatív szándékú csoportok, tehát szimplán el akarják venni a DNS-ünket és be akarják olvasztani a sajátjukba, hogy ennek révén felemelkedjenek. AZONBAN, ha egy ember felemelkedik, akkor az azt jelenti, hogy DNS-e aktiválódik és az elég arra, hogy „legyőzze” a negatív földönkívülieket.



A rossz szándékú fajok ezért különböző műveletekkel támadják a csillagmagokat és megpróbálják őket a luciferi eszmék hatása alá vonni és így megakadályozni DNS-ük aktiválódását.



A Solar Warden csoport technológiáit az 1980-as évekig nem igazán fejlesztették, és ők így elmaradtak a többi titkos űrprogramcsoport fejlesztéseinek színvonalától.



Hihetetlen mértékű pénzmosás zajlott a XX. század során, melynek eredményeképpen tonnaszám öntötték a pénzt a titkos űrprogramokba. Koreai, vietnami háború, a NASA Apollo küldetései, a katonaság felduzzasztott költségvetése, a megemelt olaj és gáz árak mind a titkos űrprogramok céljait szolgálták.



Ronald Reagan elnöksége idejére olyan gazdaság alakult ki, melyben rengeteg extra pénz keletkezett és ezek kivétel nélkül a titkos űrprogramba lettek beinvesztálva. Ebben az időben hatalmas fejlesztés történt a Solar Warden programban is. Minden ilyen technológia földönkívüli járművekből lett visszafejtve.



- *Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum (IPCC)* – ez a csoport állítja elő többek között a Solar Warden által használt felszerelést és ők biztosítják a többi titkos űrprogram infrastruktúráját is. Azonban mindezek mellett titkos egyezményeket kötöttek más földönkívüli fajokkal. A galaxisban a mi körzetünk rendkívül forgalmas helynek számít, ugyanis egy hatalmas portál található itt, mely a közelünkben található galaxisokba vezet. Ezt a portált más fajok rendszeresen használják. A Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum folyamatosan üzletel ezekkel a fajokkal, ráadásul titokban fejleszti a saját technológiáit, ennél fogva pedig hatalmas előnyben van a többi űrprogrammal szemben. Mára az egyik legjobban felszerelt csoportnak számít a Naprendszerünkben. A repülő csészealj technológia pl ma már elégé elavultnak számít. A legújabb és legjobb technológiával készült hajók „dárda' alakúak, melyek moduláris elemekből állnak és képesek dokkolni más hajókhoz.



A Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum extrém erőteljessé fejlődött és egyáltalán nem osztja meg legújabb technológiáit más űrprogramokkal.



-* Globális Galaktikus Nemzetek Ligája (GGNL)* – ez a csoport a többiek által „odadobott” technológiákkal rendelkezik és a Föld majdnem minden országa tagja, beleértve Afrikát és Latin-Amerikát, stb... E program keretben az emberiség képes volt eljutni egy bizonyos bolygóra, amely a Naprendszerünkön kívül van. Ott felépítettek egy fejlett technológiával üzemelő kolóniát, és erről a kolóniáról képesek más helyekre is eljutni. A Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum tulajdonképpen gesztust gyakorolt a Föld többi országa felé, ezzel pedig megvásárolták a hallgatásukat. Így „befogták” a többi nemzet száját és innentől kezdve nem érzik úgy, hogy ki lennének rekesztve a játékból. Eközben a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum zavartalanul folytathatja üzelmeit... A GGNL szintén az összeesküvés fennhatósága alá tartozik (vagy kiegyezett vele), és mostanra ugyancsak ki lett zárva a Gömb lények által húzott kerítés révén.



-* Katonai frakció* – legfőbb feladata, hogy támogatást nyújtson a többi titkos űrprogramcsoportnak és főként a Föld felszínén tevékenykednek. Ők messze nincsenek annyi információ birtokában és mint szervezet, sokkal jobban fel van darabolva, mint a Bolygóközi Vállalati Konglomerátum és a Solar Warden. A Katonai frakció azt gondolja, hogy minden földönkívüli ősi időkben érkezett, több ezer éve mindegyikük elhagyta a Naprendszert és egyáltalán nincsenek új érkezők. Teljesen félre vannak vezetve, és azt hiszik, hogy minden UFO-t földi emberek vezetnek, és folyamatosan visszautasítják annak elismerését, hogy földönkívüli fajok jelenleg aktívan részt vesznek az események alakításában.



A Solar Warden csoport szakított az összeesküvéssel és most véget akarnak vetni a babiloni típusú adósságalapú pénzügyi rabszolgarendszernek és meg akarják osztani technológiájukat az emberiséggel. A Star Trek filmekben látható technológiai színvonal teljes mértékben megvalósítható lenne az egész emberiség számára. Például organikus anyagokat használnak replikátorokhoz (az informátorok szerint ehhez kenderolaj használata a legmegfelelőbb).



Vannak továbbá kisebb frakciók is, amelyek felderítő hajókkal rendelkeznek, egyfajta biztonsági őr szerepet játszanak. Az 1980-as évekből származó technológiákkal rendelkeznek. Egyik feladatuk, hogy tanulmányozzák a plazmában fejlődő érző életformákat, melyek bolygók és holdak mágneses mezőjéből táplálkoznak. Eddig még nem sikerült valódi kapcsolatba kerülniük vele, mert akárhányszor a plazmát a fedélzetre vitték, az adott organizmus elpusztult.







Az előadás második része itt olvasható:



*http://goodethungary.blog.hu/9999/12/31/david_wilcock_a_titkos_urprogram_es_az_illuminatusok_foldonkivuli_eredete_2_resz*.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Június 27)




----------



## V.T. (2015 Június 28)

*UFOs appear on International Space Station cameras just as NASA cuts live feed*


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Június 30)

Ekkor még talán őszintébbek, és elfogadóbbak - naívabbak, ezáltal nyitottabbak - voltak az emberek....

Van benne egy érdekes cikk egy meteoritról, a "Csillagoknak is vannak lakói" címmel:

http://epa.oszk.hu/00000/00030/00478/pdf/00478.pdf


----------



## vandorcsillag (2015 Június 30)

Egy zöld sáskaszerű élőlény mászik a falakon ,jól becsaptak,a végére az van írva,hogy hoax.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Június 30)

V.T. írta:


> *UFOs appear on International Space Station cameras just as NASA cuts live feed*



Már a magyar hírekben is szerepel:
_
" Pár nap alatt már több millióan nézték meg azt a nemrég közzétett felvételt, amin egyesek szerint három földönkívüli űrhajót lehet látni, ahogy elhagyják a Föld légkörét. A videót a Nemzetközi Űrállomás egyik kamerája készítette, és a NASA élő közvetítésében lehetett látni. Az összeesküvés-elméletek gyártóit különösen az a tény gondolkodtatta el, hogy az amerikai űrkutatási ügynökség az „ufók megjelenésekor” váratlanul leállította a közvetítést - minden bizonnyal azért, hogy eltitkolják az esetet, ami véletlenül felvettek.

Hogy a felvételen valójában mit is lehet látni, azt persze senki sem tudja, a kis piciny fehér foltok bármik és akármik is lehetnek. A NASA egyelőre nem nyilatkozott az esettel kapcsolatban, de lássuk be, akármit is mondanának, akik ufóknak gondolják a fénypontokat, azokat úgysem fog meggyőzni semmilyen úgynevezett „logikus magyarázat” arról, hogy a kormányzat csak egy ócska magyarázattal próbálja szőnyeg alá söpörni a „bizonyítékot” arra, nem vagyunk egyedül. "_


----------



## V.T. (2015 Július 1)

*Továbbra sincs magyarázat Szibéria rejtélyére*

http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/felfed...teroida-becsapodas-kozmikus-objektum-ufo.html


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Július 11)

*UFO robbant Szentpétervár felett? – videó.*

*Ana Zhmavea orosz diák St. Petersburgban kamerázott le egy olyan eseményt, mintha egy repülőgép szerencsétlenség lenne. Később kiderült, hogy mégsem az.*
Ana egy olyan felvételt készített, amin valószínű két repülő ütközött össze, majd felrobbant. A rendőrök szerint ez elképzelhetetlennek tűnik.
*


 
„Amikor elkezdtem a forgatást, nem sokkal később az objektumok a robbanást követően eltűntek és lezuhantak. Állítólag nem voltak repülőgépek az égen, akkor csakis UFO-k lehettek”* –nyilatkozta Ana a Daily Expressnek, ahová beküldte felvételét.

A videó kapcsán vita fórumok alakulta ki. Egyesek azt mondják, hogy a diáklány egy légi show műsort kapott lencsevégre. A légi forgalom irányítói viszont alátámasztották, hogy a légtérben nem volt semmiféle légi show.

A rendőrség szóvivője megígérte, hogy kivizsgálják az esetet.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Július 20)

*Randy Cramer – 17 év katonai szolgálat a Marson, és a Szakadár Civilizáció „fajnemesítő” marsi kolóniája – 2. rész**.*







Az interjú második részében Randy a Mars bolygón, a Mars Védelmi Erők katonájaként szerzett tapasztalatairól beszél. Megemlíti a Marson őshonos reptilián fajokkal és sáskaszerű lényekkel, vagyis a mantidekkel folytatott harcokat és egy drákonida invázió sikeres visszaverését.

http://boldognapot.hu/blog/alfred-l...-spanyol-lapnak-hogy-a-marson-emberek-laknak/)


Ez az ember-reptilián-mantid összefogás kiűzte a drákonidákat a Marsról. Úgy néz ki, egyhamar nem is nagyon fognak visszajönni... Életem legeslegnagyobb élménye volt látni, több alkalommal is, ahogy a csatamezőn az őshonos marsi reptiliánok gyakorlatilag agyonverték, felmosták a padlót az univerzum „rossz fiúival”, a drákonidákkal. Egészen megdöbbentően élvezetes volt látni ezt, ráadásul a drákonidák még jókora túlerőben is voltak. Mindez azonban nem számított az őshonos reptiliánoknak, akik erősebbek voltak, és pszionikus képességeik, harci képességeik terén is magasan felülmúlták a drákonidákat, akik fejvesztve menekültek.


Azt szeretném megértetni a hallgatókkal/olvasókkal, hogy igenis, le lehet győzni a drákonidákat, de ehhez érdemes lenne jobb kapcsolatot kialakítani a marsi reptiliánokkal. Mivel ők a „szomszédaink”, talán tudnának nekünk segíteni. Ők egyébként csak a saját területüket védték, és nem is üldözték tovább a drákonidákat, miután azok menekülni kezdtek és nem támadták tovább a drákonida birodalom más egységeit sem. Szimplán csak az otthonukat védték és gyorsan véget vetettek a drákonidák megszállási terveinek. Bámulatos volt ezt látni. Még csak nem is volt szoros a küzdelem, mert a drákonidák egyszerűen esélytelenek voltak.


Visszatérve a Mars bolygón kötött szövetségre, igen, összefogtunk a mantidekkel és a marsi reptilián fajjal, a drákonidák pedig elmentek. Ezek a marsi reptiliánok egyébként még mindig erősen törzsi szemlélettel bírnak, és vannak még bőven megoldásra váró és kezelendő ügyeik, ezért általánosságban elmondható, hogy bár bizonyos szinten szövetségeseink, azért még vigyázni kell velük. Még mindig bennük van az erőszakos természetük és szeretnek harcolni. Én úgy hallottam, hogy a Mars déli részén élő reptiliánok talán kicsit erőszakosabbak, agresszívebbek, mint az északi részen élők. Mi az északiakkal voltunk szorosabb kapcsolatban.


A drákonida invázió előtt az emberek már megkötöttek egy békeegyezményt a mantidekkel és kétoldalú kapcsolatot létesítettek velük. Jelenleg is vannak katonai ellentétek, de élő diplomáciai kapcsolat is létesült közöttünk. Egyáltalán nem szokatlan, hogy a különböző csoportok egyszerre harcolnak és egyszerre békét kötnek egymással.


Az emberek, azaz a Mars Védelmi Erők aláírtak egy békemegállapodást a mantidekkel és egy csereprogram is létesült a két faj között. Ebben a csereprogramban én is részt vettem. 9-10 hónapon keresztül minden munkám részét képezte, hogy reggel felkeltem, majd a reggeli és felöltözés után indultunk a mantidek bázisára, onnan pedig egy csereküldöttség érkezett az emberekhez. 9-10 hónapon keresztül minden napott ezeknek a mantid lényeknek a társaságában töltöttük, elvegyültünk közöttük, figyeltük őket, beszélgettünk velük. A küldöttségben diplomaták, tudósok, katonák vettek részt. Én magam, mivel katonai taktikai-stratégiai elemző vagyok, elsősorban inkább katonai, védelmi témákról beszéltem velük.


*Le tudnád írni, hogy néz ki egy átlagos mantid?*


Talán az imádkozó sáska és a hangyaember között valahol félúton, csak embernagyságú, vagy nagyobb méretben. Ők a mantid lények és kollektív tudatuk/kaptártudatuk van. Kicsit a méhekhez tudnám hasonlítani a kultúrájukat és a tudatukat. Nagyon együttműködőek és királynőjük van. Ami a testfelépítésüket illeti, 3 pár kezük-lábuk van. Az alsó két karjukat/lábukat mozgásra használják, a felső 2-vel dolgoznak, fognak, érintenek, a középső kettőt, pedig hol erre, hol arra használják, attól függően, hogy éppen mozogni, vagy fogni akarnak, abban segítenek, amire éppen szükség van. Felül csápjaik vannak, amik nagyon hasonlítanak a rovarokéhoz. Színük sokféle lehet. Igazából a fényviszonyoktól is függ, hogy hogyan látod őket éppen. Sötétszürke, fekete vagy szivárványszínűek is lehetnek, de főleg sok kék és zöldes árnyalatot láttam rajtuk. Teljesen telepatikusan kommunikálnak, első alkalommal is így kommunikáltam velük és egy nagyon jól kivehető hangot hallottam a fejemben. Oda-vissza teljesen jól megértettük egymást. Ezen kívül „klikkelő” hangot szoktak kiadni magukból, de ezt az emberi fül általában nem hallja. Számukra azonban nem ez a fő kommunikációs forma. Nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogy nyelvészeti/szociológiai szempontból pontosan milyen szerepet tölt be ez a klikkelő hang a kommunikációjukban. De egymás között és velünk teljesen telepatikus úton kommunikáltak, gondolatok útján, amiket a fejedben hallottál.







*Át kellett-e menjél valamiféle kiképzésen, vagy tréningen, ami felkészített téged, hogy képes legyél más fajokkal kommunikálni? Hogy tudtál egyáltalán meglenni egy hatalmas rovarszerű lény társaságában, ami adott esetben sokkal nagyobb méretű volt nálad. Itt van pl az a dolog, amit arachnofóbiának hívnak. Sok ember egyszerűen irtózik a pókoktól és nagyon sokan szinte ösztönösen visszataszítónak tartják a rovarszerű formát. Ha elképzelünk egy 180 cm magas rovarlényt, hát... horrorfilmekben szoktak ilyesmiket mutogatni. Megosztanád velünk, neked hogyan sikerült megbirkóznod ezzel?*


Nagy „örömmel” beszélek erről. Tudom, hogy ez egy furcsa és traumatikus téma. Valójában beszélni, kommunikálni egy embernagyságú rovarral, az egy dolog. Az én tapasztalataim azonban a csatatéren kezdődtek velük. Harcoltam, küzdöttem ellenük, igen súlyos fegyveres konfliktusokban vettem részt, amelyekben csápok és 1 méteres állkapcsok repültek felém és támadtak rám. Nagyon-nagyon-nagyon sok traumám származott ezekből az élményekből.


A Marson mi, katonák különbséget tettünk bogarak és rovarok között. A földön mászkáló pici lény, mire ráléphetsz és semmi bajod nem lesz, az „rovar”. Ami viszont nagy méretű, humanoid, megtud sebesíteni vagy képes megölni, azt „bogár”-nak hívtuk. Ezeket a „bogarakat” mi lelkiismeret-furdalás nélkül öltük. Semmilyen szempontból sem hasonlítottak hozzánk külsőre és semmi sem volt, ami visszatartott volna attól, hogy megöljük őket. Például egy emberi lényt nem gyilkolunk le azonnal, feltétel nélkül, ott esetleg felébredhet egy kis szánalom, könyörület az áldozat iránt. A bogarakkal/mantidekkel kapcsolatban egyáltalán nem éreztünk ilyet. Őrült gyilkológépekké alakultunk át a velük való találkozásokkor. Ilyenkor mindig nagyon intenzív halálfélelem uralkodott el rajtam, annak a veszélye, hogy egy mantid megharap, nagyon fenyegető tudott lenni. Még ma is ijesztő tapasztalatként gondolok erre, ha bevillannak az emlékképek erről. Nagyon-nagyon kemény ütközeteink voltak velük. Annak ellenére érzem így, hogy magamra úgy tekintek, mint mentálisan és érzelmileg nagyon erős személyiségre. Nagy erőt kellett vennünk magunkon a csaták előtt, hatalmasakat fújtattunk a szorongató érzések miatti pánikszerű félelemtől. Gyógyszereket is kaptunk, hogy el tudjuk viselni azt a pszichés terhet, amit ezek a csaták jelentettek. Ebből a nyugtatóból csak nagyon keveset szabadott beadni magunknak, napjában kettőt, mert iszonyú erős volt. Mindezeken azonban túl kellett esnünk, mielőtt békét kötöttünk velük, és később képletesen szólva leülhettünk egymással „teázni”.


Akkor kezdtem csak igazán a traumatikus élményeken túljutni, amikor sikerült közelebbi kapcsolatba kerülnünk a mantidekkel. Láthattuk őket munka közben és elkezdett a két faj általános kíváncsisággal fordulni egymás iránt. Ha bármely élőlény irányába kimutatod a kíváncsiságod, akkor valószínűleg ők is viszonozni fogják azt feléd. Így történt ez a mantidekkel is. Kérdezték, hogy honnan jövök, mit gondolok erről-arról a dologról. Teljesen lenyűgözte őket, hogy az embereknek egyéni, individuális gondolatai és hitrendszere lehet. Teljesen elképedtek attól a lehetőségtől, hogy ha egy szobában nyolc ember tartózkodik, akkor lehetséges, hogy egy bizonyos kérdésről mind a nyolcnak más véleménye lehet. Nagyon kíváncsiak lettek, hogy hogyan lehetséges ez nálunk, számukra ugyanis a kollektív tudatuk miatt ez teljesen ismeretlen. Ezt a különbséget az emberek és a mantidek között nagyon érdekesnek találták. Néha meg is mondták ezt nekünk, hogy egy bizonyos dologról egyikünk ezt gondolja, másikunk pedig amazt. Nem tudták felfogni, hogy tudunk így egyáltalán egy társadalmat alkotni, ha az emberek ennyire különbözőképpen vélekednek pl a túlvilágról, vagy a tudományról. Engem, mint katonát megkérdeztek a harctéri erkölcseimről és elmondtam, hogy én tisztelem az ellenségem, ha ő is tisztel engem és szerintem lehetséges tisztelettel is harcolni valakivel. Nem tisztességes és erkölcsös dolog pl valakit hátulról leszúrni, mire elmondták, hogy nagyon érdekesnek találják mindezt, ugyanis más kollégáimnak a csoportunkból egyáltalán nincsenek ilyen aggályai Teljesen elképedtek, hogyan lehetnek az emberek ennyire különbözőek.


Minél jobban megismertem őket, annál érdekesebbnek találtam a kultúrájukat. A mantidek briliáns biogenetikai mérnökök, műveleteik, tevékenységük 90 %-át bioorganikus módon végzik. Ezt úgy értem, hogy ha szükségük van valamilyen készülékre, vagy valamilyen vegyi anyagra, akkor arra a feladatra létrehoznak valamilyen bioorganikus létformát pl baktériumot, vagy nagyon sok pici bogarat, vagy adott esetben egyetlen hatalmas nagy bogarat. Ezek aztán elvégzik helyettük a kívánt feladatot. Ilyen életformák felhasználásával képesek pl élelmet előállítani. Mindenféle szemétből képesek ilyen kis életformák segítségével mindenki számára ehető élelmet előállítani. Nem alszanak, nem pihennek és egyfolytában valamin ügyködnek.


*Beszéltek-e a mantidek neked bármikor a spirituális életükről, a lelkükről?*


Igen. Bármikor, ha telepatikus kommunikációba bocsátkozol valakivel előbb-utóbb ilyen kérdések biztos, hogy felmerülnek. Én vallásos környezetben nőttem fel, így hát kérdeztem őket ilyen témákról, hogy van-e lelkük, és az hogyan működik. Kollektív tudtuk van, de amennyire nekem sikerült megértenem, bizonyos fokú önállósága megmarad az egyedeknek. A királynő egy hatalmas lélek és ennek a léleknek a szilánkjai osztódnak szét és áradnak ki a többi mantid lénybe. Az egyes mantideket valahogy mégis meg lehet különböztetni egymástól. Van amelyik mechanikusabb, gyakorlatiasabb és van amelyik érzelmesebb. Egy ici-picit tehát különböznek egymástól. Vannak egyébként drónjaik is, amelyek elképesztően intelligensek. Személy szerint úgy gondolom, hogy a mantidek egy nagyon együtt érző, érzelemdús faj. Tulajdonképpen, ha kollektív tudatban létezel, akkor kell is, hogy együtt érző legyél, megértő legyél a kollektívával szemben. Az agyi fejlettséged, idegrendszered felépítése is erre reflektál, ilyen irányba fejlődik. Általában nagyon megértőek más fajokkal szemben és saját fajukhoz is ilyen módon kell viszonyulniuk a kollektív tudatuk miatt. Közülük egyetlen egyed sincs elkülönülve, izolálva, kiközösítve, vagy elnyomva. Mindenki tisztelve van, mindenkinek van feladata, munkája és mindenki elkötelezetten vesz részt benne.


*Térjünk egy kicsit vissza a Szakadár Civilizációhoz. Milyen szerepük van a Marson? Hogyan kapcsolódik egymáshoz a Mars Kolónia Társaság, a Mars Védelmi Erők, és a Szakadár Civilizáció?*


Nem tudom megmondani, hogy pontosan milyen kapcsolat van köztük. Annyit tudok, hogy mindenképpen biztonságos környezetet kell biztosítaniuk a kolónia számára, az ugyanis csakis ilyen környezetben képes működni. A Szakadár Civilizáció a Földön legszívesebben minden héten háborúkat robbantana ki. A Marson viszont biztos, hogy ennél békésebb a hangulat. A békeegyezményeket megkötötték és ezt mindenki tiszteletben tartja. Előfordulhatnak kisebb konfliktusok, de nem lépik át a határokat.


Ugyanis régebben a Marson rengeteg konfliktus volt. A különböző földalatti csoportok nagyon csúnyán háborúztak egymással és azt kell mondanom, hogy az őshonos reptiliánok kicsit „szégyellték” is magukat emiatt. A bolygó szinte elpusztult a sok háborúskodás miatt és ezt ők leckének fogták fel és tanultak belőle. Nem engedik, hogy ez többé megtörténjen. A Mars északi területein élő reptiliánok legalábbis nagyon motiváltak a planetáris béke fenntartásában. De azért még mindig elég harciasak és elképzelhetetlen számukra egy olyan világ, amiben nincs küzdelem. Még mindig a harci kódex számukra az irányadó. Ugyanakkor a bolygó védelme érdekében elkezdtek egy kicsit holisztikusabban gondolkodni. Sokszor a küzdelem helyett inkább csak erőt demonstrálnak, de nem fajul végzetessé a helyzet. A harci szellem a vérükben van, de nagyon fegyelmezetten kordában tartják. Úgy mondanám, hogy az intellektusukkal felülemelkedtek a szörnyeteg harcos természetükön. Kezdenek egy kicsit megváltozni. Ma már jobban kapcsolódnak a különböző életformákhoz, közösségeikhez, családjukhoz. Egy nagyon fegyelmezett harcos kultúrában vélik saját jövőjüket megtalálni. Más módon kell alkalmazniuk az erőszakot, az agresszivitást. Más módon kommunikálnak pl a családjukkal, a közösségük tagjaival és a külvilággal is. Meghúzták a saját fajuk határait. Korábban ugyanis nagyon erőszakosak voltak és diszfunkcionális volt az egész kultúrájuk működése. Az egymással való bánásmódjuk, a harciasságuk aláaknázta az egész fajuk túlélését.


A megoldást pedig abban találták meg, hogy korlátozták magukat a technológia használatát illetően. Elképesztően fejlett számítógépeik voltak, és ezeket mindet száműzték az életükből. Most már elsősorban a mentális képességeiket fejlesztik inkább. Olyan hihetetlen telepatikus képességeket fejlesztettek ki magukban, hogy ma már nincs szükségük fejlett technológiára. 10-20 000 éve nem volt komolyabb veszéllyel fenyegető konfliktus a Marson, így aztán volt idejük kifejleszteni magukban e képességeket. Minek használnának kardot, ha az elméjüket is képesek erre használni? Ez megváltoztatta a szemléletüket a háborúskodásról, a technológiáról. Nincs szükséged fegyverre, ha az „Erőt” is tudod használni (lásd Csillagok Háborúja- szerk.) Nem kell hatalmas űrhajókat és antigravitációs fegyvereket építeniük, ha pszionikus képességekkel is le tudnak rántani az égből egy ellenséges űrhajót. Saját szememmel láttam, amikor ilyet tettek. Leírhatatlan volt.


A mantidek felismerték, hogy jobb békében élni ezekkel a reptiliánokkal. És a Mars Kolónia Társaság is erre a felismerésre jutott. Mindenki tudomásul veszi, hogy jobb a béke. Bármilyen Marsot érő fenyegetés valójában az egész naprendszert is fenyegeti. Konfliktus esetén a Föld Védelmi Erők alakulatai is be tudnak kapcsolódni. A Föld Védelmi Erők és a Haditengerészet Űrparancsnoksága (Naval Space Command) ugyanis a naprendszerünkben folyó ügyekkel is foglalkoznak. A hadsereg szinte kizárólag a felszíni eseményekre bír befolyással, a légierő pedig a felszínen és az égbolt bizonyos határain belül fejti ki a tevékenységét.


*1-2 hónappal ezelőtt (2014 december) felmerültek olyan pletykák, hogy a marsi kolóniát részben elpusztították. Ez szerinted igaz lehet, vagy csak pletyka?*


Hallottam pletykákat, de nem az én embereimtől, tőlük nem kaptam erről megerősítést, hírszerzési információt. Láttam képeket és videókat különféle „robbanásokról/kisülésekről”, de nem tudom megítélni, hogy ezek valódiak-e.








Amit viszont, mint megfigyelő és az űrben jártas, tapasztalatokkal rendelkező emberként mondhatok, hogy ezek a robbanások az űrben történtek és nem a Mars felszínén. Ezt biztosan mondhatom. Nem tudom azonban megítélni, hogy a Mars felszínétől milyen távol történt mindez. A haditengerészet különleges egysége vizsgálja az ügyet. Azt tudjuk egyelőre, hogy a robbanás pontosan akkor történt, amikor az üstökös elhaladt a Mars mellett. Egyelőre ez az egybeesés teljesen véletlenszerűnek tűnik, lehetséges azonban, hogy azért történt éppen akkor a robbanás, mert valakik odafönt tudták, hogy a földi kamerák az üstökös érkezése miatt arrafelé lesznek irányítva. Nagyon valószínű, hogy azért lett akkorra időzítve. Nem tudjuk ki és miért alakította így. Talán valakik azért idézhették elő a robbanást, mert azt akarták, hogy a földi emberiség meglássa ezt, vegye észre, hogy odakint is zajlik az élet és fel akarták hívni erre a figyelmet.


*Térjünk vissza egy kicsit a beszélgetés elején említett 21-es cikkelyhez. Arra, hogy mostani feladatod, hogy nyilvánosság elé állj és információkat ossz meg a közvéleménnyel. Te olyannak tartod magad, aki hajlandó lenne előlépni és akár aktív politikai szerepet is vállalni? Komolyan kérdezem, ugyanis neked megvan a rálátásod és el tudnád magyarázni az embereknek ezeket a folyamatokat. Míg a jelenlegi politikusoknak sokszor gőzük sincs a dolgok menetéről.*


Én stratégiai-taktikai elemző vagyok, és mint ilyen, meglehetősen megoldásorientált személy. Tartom a kapcsolatot a parancsnokaimmal, egyre több adat érkezik hozzám arról, mi folyik valójában és ez segít nekem meghozni bizonyos döntéseket, választani bizonyos lehetőségek közül. Körvonalazódnak bizonyos lehetőségek, nemcsak az én számomra, hanem az egységben velem együtt szolgáló más kollégáim számára is. Meglátjuk, milyen formában fog ez testet ölteni. Tény, hogy nagyon különleges helyzetben vagyunk a tudásunk és a tapasztalataink miatt, és változást tudnánk előidézni bizonyos területeken. Legfőképpen a kommunikáció, a felvilágosítás és a képzés terén. Körvonalazódik egy nagyon pozitív irányvonal a mi részvételünket illetően. Személy szerint engem nagyon érdekel és izgat a politika, ugyanakkor teljes mértékben tudom, hogyan működik ez manapság itt a Földön.


*Visszatértél egy szomszédos bolygóról, ahol 17 évet szolgáltál háborúban, ráadásul különböző fajokkal való konfliktusban. Visszajöttél a Földre és most újra szolgálatban vagy. Van-e valamilyen üzeneted a hallgatók/olvasók felé?*


Minden nap lehetőségünk van valami olyasmit tenni, amivel változást tudunk előidézni, részt venni ebben a folyamatban és pozitív irányba terelni az egészet. Kezdve magaddal, másokkal, végül megváltozik majd az egész világ körülöttünk – a fizikai törvények alapján ennek így kell történnie. Meg kell adni az esélyt magunknak, hogy jobb lehetőségek között választhassunk, és így jobb helyzetbe hozzuk az életünket. Jelenleg mindenki egy őrült védekező-pániküzemmódban létezik. Meg kell adnunk az esélyt a fejlődésre, a változásra.


*Randy, köszönöm szépen, hogy megismerhettünk. Nagyon különleges ember vagy, visszajöttél, hogy megoszd a tapasztalataidat velünk, hogy ezzel is segíts egy pozitív jövő felépítésében. Köszönjük szépen a beszélgetést.*


Vége


Az interjú első része itt olvasható:

http://goodethungary.blog.hu/2015/0...acio_fajnemesito_marsi_koloniaja_#more7509902


A magyar nyelvű átirat az alábbi videó alapján készült:


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2015 Augusztus 3)

*Fura koponyák.* Vannak közöttük ember, és földönkívüli is....



 

 

 



Lehet, hogy ezek alapján keletkezett az a magyar népmese, hogy Egyszerm-Kétszem-Háromszem?
Legyen nagyon szép és vidám naptok!
Sok szeretettel Erzsi.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Augusztus 12)

*Leonardo da Vinci azt vetette papírra, milyen rejtélyes tárgyakat figyelt meg több mint ötszáz évvel ezelőtt Firenze egén: *​


_*„1501 nyarán, a kora délutáni órákban, napsütötte időben, szokásomnak megfelelően sétára indultam a városon túli dombok irányába, madarak megfigyelése céljából – olvashatjuk a beszámolóban. – Később kissé fáradtan lepihentem egy árnyat adó fa alá, gondolkodva a természet összefüggésein. Egy idő múlva arra lettem figyelmes, hogy fenn az égen, de a szokványos felhők alatt nagy, repülő tárgyak haladnak, amelyek két összeborított pajzs formáját alkották. A két fényes és csillogó repülő tárgy ugráló mozgással haladt előre egymás után Róma irányába. Éppen úgy, mint amikor egy-egy lapos követ a víz felszínére hajítanak. Rövid idő elteltével a látott esemény megismétlődött az előzőekkel megfelelő irányból, anélkül, hogy észleltem volna, milyen módon kerültek vissza a repülő eszközök az eredeti irányba. Megfigyeltem, hogy az égi pajzsok akkor is csillognak, amikor felhők takarják a Napot. Meglepetésemben és felindultságomban meg kellett állapítanom, tudatában annak, hogy az ember nem tud repülni, hogy Isten és minden bizonnyal a társai, akik az embernél magasabb rendű lények, csillogó, fémből készült pajzsokon repülni tudnak. Ez az esemény igazolta hitemet, hogy az istenek – még ha láthatatlanok is – a valóság részei.”*_


http://rejtelyekszigete.com/ufo-k-es-foldonkivuliek/leonardo-da-vinci-ufo-eszlelese/


----------



## M.Anna3 (2015 Augusztus 14)

Edgar Mitchell azt mondta, hogy az idegenek meglátogatták a földet, azt szeretnék, hogy ne legyen nukleáris háború Amerika és a Szovjetunió között.



 

Azt is hozzátette, hogy az idegenek rendelkeznek egy sokkal fejlettebb technológiával. Hangsúlyozta, hogy az UFO többször lőtt le amerikaiak által tesztelt rakétákat.... Természetesen a NASA tagad.

forrás: http://russian.rt.com/article/109070


----------



## evapatocs (2015 Augusztus 19)

*Beszélgetés Kalmár Jánossal a Magyar UFO Szövetség elnökével. *(Közzététel: 2015. aug. 17.)


----------



## pitti (2015 Augusztus 20)

M.Anna3 írta:


> Edgar Mitchell azt mondta, hogy az idegenek meglátogatták a földet, azt szeretnék, hogy ne legyen nukleáris háború Amerika és a Szovjetunió között.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1372579
> 
> ...


A Mitchell baromira kitalalt az Angol radio interviewja alatt. A musorvezeto csak kapkodta a levegot es kerdezgette "jol ertem amit mondasz"?


----------



## M.Anna3 (2015 Augusztus 21)

pitti írta:


> A Mitchell baromira kitalalt az Angol radio interviewja alatt. A musorvezeto csak kapkodta a levegot es kerdezgette "jol ertem amit mondasz"?



Bárcsak hallhattam volna. Időnként megjelennek vele itt-ott a fősodrású médiában interjúk, amelyek olyan, látszólag polkorrekt képet mutatnak róla, mintha lenne egy másik Edgar Mitchell is. 

Na de isten malmai, mint tudjuk, lassan őrölnek.


----------



## pitti (2015 Augusztus 22)

M.Anna3 írta:


> Bárcsak hallhattam volna. Időnként megjelennek vele itt-ott a fősodrású médiában interjúk, amelyek olyan, látszólag polkorrekt képet mutatnak róla, mintha lenne egy másik Edgar Mitchell is.
> 
> Na de isten malmai, mint tudjuk, lassan őrölnek.


Megprobalom megkeresni a felvetelt de nem igerem, hogy megtalalom. Az ilyenek igen gyorsan eltunnek a netrol.


----------



## pitti (2015 Augusztus 22)




----------



## M.Anna3 (2015 Augusztus 29)

Dr. Eric Davis kutatófizikus a Posztdoktori Intézetben Austinban. Ő figyelt fel arra, hogy az ufókhoz való negatív hozzáállás változóban van, mivel egyre több tudós már hajlandó az ufó-téma kutatásáról vitákat folytatni. Eric Davis az Intézetében dolgozó rangidős kutatófizikus, ő a térhajtóművekkel foglalkozó Warp Drive Metrics vezető tudósa, a múltban tapasztalatokat gyűjtött a NASA Fejlett Koncepciókkal foglalkozó intézeténél és technikai munkatársa, illetve tanácsadója volt a NASA Breakthrough Propulsion Physics Programjának.

*„Az ufó egy valódi jelenségkör. Ezek mesterséges eredetű tárgyak, melyek intelligens lények irányítása alatt állnak. Ezek a lehető legfejlettebb technológiával működő járművek.”. – állítja Eric Davis fizikus.*

*„Vannak olyan tudósok, akiknek tudomásuk van olyan bizonyítékokról és megfigyelésen alapuló adatokról, amelyek cáfolhatatlanok.”*


Ők nem fognak kiállni a nyilvánosság elé és nem fogják ezt publikálni, mivel félnek ettől. Nem a téma tartja vissza őket, hanem a szakmabeli kollégáik visszavágása. Ennek a karrierükre gyakorolt visszahatása lenne káros és rossz színben tűntetnék fel őket.


*Sok kollégáját gyávának tartja.*

*„Nincs igazuk, naivak, makacsok, szűklátókörűek, ijedősek és félnek. Ez egyfajta szentségtörés és tabutéma náluk. A tudomány az elfogulatlan kutatásról szól. Nem kéne tréfát űzni az emberekből. Több tiszteletet és alázatot kellene irányukba tanúsítanunk… A tudósoknak vissza kellene térniük a tudományos módszerek alkalmazásához, hogy olyan dolgokkal foglalkozhassanak, melyek eddig ismeretlenek és szokatlanok. Márpedig az ufó-téma egyike ezeknek.” – jelenti ki Dr. Davis.*









*„Ez a katonai felderítés territóriuma.” – veti fel Dr. Davis.*

„A tény, hogy (ismeretlen) járművek repdeshetnek a Föld körül, nem a tudományos vizsgálódás tárgya, hanem a hírszerzésé. Annak kellene összegyűjtenie és elemeznie az adatokat. Annál is inkább, mivel az ufók nem természetes jelenségek, amivel az egyes tudományágak foglalkoznak.”


----------



## M.Anna3 (2015 Szeptember 2)

Véletlenül bukkantam erre a videóra. Szerintem nagyon érdekes, már azért is, mert én még nem láttam ilyen jármű nélküli, űrruhás humanoid féle alakot.


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Szeptember 23)

​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 Szeptember 24)

Egy óra négy perckor egy haldokló beszél a lányának. Azt gondolom, ha valaki hazudni akar, nem élete utolsó pillanatait "áldozza" megtévesztésre......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=90&v=6dwopSoPE5M​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 November 20)

*Az idegenek bejelentése... a Pepsitől? A világ egyik legnagyobb vállalata a "fekete lovagról" készült filmmel készíti fel az emberiséget?*​


_"......Sok évvel ezelőtt jelentek meg az első hírek egy 13.000 éves űrhajóról, amely a Föld körül kering már nagyon régóta. Lehetséges, hogy egy korábbi fejlett civilizáció, mint például Atlantisz küldte fel az űrbe, mielőtt elpusztult volna? Vagy más világból érkezett intelligens faj hagyta itt, hogy nyomon kövesse a földi fejlődést, mióta az utolsó globális civilizáció megsemmisült bolygónkon? Évtizedekig folytathatjuk a sikertelen spekulációt, ahogy már sokan megtették... vagy nézzük meg a Pepsi filmjét:...."_


__

_http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2015/11/az-idegenek-bejelentese-pepsitol-vilag.html_​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 November 29)

A Holdon évszázadok óta történnek furcsa dolgok. Talán ezért is nem magyarázhatóak a napjainkban tapasztalt anomáliák a földi hatalmak titkos tevékenységével. 

_*".....1963. október 29-én, az Arisztarkhosz- kráter környékén egy húsz négyzetkilométer területű narancsvörös folt jelent meg. Egy hónappal később egy másik folt is feltűnt, ez azonban mindössze 75 percig volt látható. Ott, ahol nincs növényzet, ahol az űr hidege uralkodik (-271 Celsius-fok), ez aligha hirtelen kiviruló virágmező volt. És milyen növényzet az, amely alig egy óráig él, majd nyoma vész? A fényjelzések száma olyan sok volt az évszázadok során, hogy azokról vaskos könyvet lehetne írni. 1965-ben a Kepler-kráterben két vörös fényfelvillanást észleltek, a Regiomontanus kráterben sárgán villogott valami huzamosabb ideig. Az utóbbi négyszáz évben csaknem hatszáz "vulkáni jellegű" dolgot figyeltek meg egy olyan égitest felszínén, amelyen bizonyítottan nincsen vulkanikus tevékenység... 1963-ban a Tycho de Brahe- kráterben hirtelen 50 fokkal megemelkedett a talaj hőmérséklete. *_


_* A következő évben az innen látható Hold-félteke 500 pontján észleltek váratlan és megmagyarázhatatlan hőmérséklet-emelkedést. Nem éltek, nem élnek és nem tevékenykednek a Holdon idegenek? Akkor minek tulajdonítsuk azt a hatalmas falat, amely négyzetalakban helyezkedik el, és egy-egy élének hossza 104 kilométer? A földi, műszeres mérések alapján a fal magassága 1,6 kilométer, szélessége 75 és 105 méter között váltakozik. Ezt bizony még több igen híres csillagász is mesterséges építménynek vélte. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy a Hambar-krátertől nyugatra is található egy ilyen "négyzet", szabályos alakú falakkal bekerítve, amit ráadásul középen két vonal kereszt alakban négy egyenlő nagyságú mezőre oszt! De látható, bár erről fotók nem szoktak megjelenni, a Hold-albumokban és atlaszokban, ember alakú bemélyedés a talajban. Vagy az a másik alakzat, amelyet 1965. február 20-án a Mare Tranquillitatis, azaz a Nyugalom Tengere felületén fedezett fel a Ranger űrszonda. *_



_*

*_

_*Nagy Fal *_


 
_*Ez egy 4,5 kilométeres bemélyedés, szaknyelven depresszió. 1965. november 26-án a csillagászok egy fényesen felragyogó kereszt alakú valamit láttak a sok más rejtélyes esetéről híres Fra Mauro-kráter mellett. A jelenség aztán eltűnt, később szabályos időközökben ismét többször megjelent, de mindig csak rövid időre. Később, NASA fotókon is találtak egy minden szempontból mesterségesnek látszó építményt - ismét egy hidat! Ez "csak" kilencven méter hosszú volt, amely egy száznyolcvan méter magas völgyet hidalt át. Találtak két egymáshoz viszonylag közeli "kis krátert" is. Később kiderült, hogy azok egy alagút két bejárata! Később előkerült egy több mint száz kilométer hosszú egyenes fal is. Ez olyannyira egyenes, mintha vonalzóval húzták volna - ilyet a természet sehol sem képes alkotni, mindenképpen arra kell gyanakodnunk, hogy mesterséges létesítmény. A Nagy Holdi Falat 1960- ban fedezték fel. Az északi végén 200 méter magas, délen 260 méter, ám középen itt-ott eléri a 370 métert is. *_


_*

*_

_*Nálunk, a Földön ilyen magas egy 66-123 emeletes felhőkarcoló. Plasztikusan képzeljük hát el: a Holdon száz kilométeren keresztül húzódik valami őrületesen hatalmas építmény, amelybe vagy ezer New York-i felhőkarcoló férne bele... A Lunar Orbiter-2 által készített fotókon jól látható nyolc obeliszk is. *_


_*



*_

_*Ezek is a Nyugalom Tengerén helyezkednek el, és mesterségeseknek tűnnek. Számtalanszor láttak fénypontokat a Hold felszínén haladni, majd eltűnni valamelyik kráter falában. Járművek voltak ezek, és valahol "garázsba" mentek? Léteznének talaj alatti települések, erőművek odalent? Ez megmagyarázná a hirtelen talajfelmelegedéseket, füst- és gázkitöréseket. Sokasodnak a fényjelenségek. 1869 óta egynémely kráterben, így például a Platónban hónapokon át tartó fényjelenség- sorozatokat is megfigyeltek a csillagászok, s ezt nem tudják mire vélni. Az Apollo-16 és az Apollo-17 legénysége, a Grimaldi-kráter fölött repülve minden alkalommal felragyogó, talán egyenesen neki szóló fényvillanásokat látott. *_



_* Ezek csak akkor működtek, ha az űrhajósok arra szálltak - más időpontokban ilyet a földi megfigyelők nem tapasztaltak. Az egyik űrszonda 1966-os felvételein a holdfelszínből szabályosan kiemelkedő szögletes építmények láthatóak. Ezek nagyon hasonlítanak a katonai repülőterek hangárjaihoz. Némelyik kép olyannyira ezt sugallja, hogyha nem tudnánk, hol készült, azt hihetnénk, hogy éjszakai vagy hajnali időpontban egy repülőtéren készültek a fotók. Nemegyszer láttak már a csillagászok a Hold körül keringő nagyméretű objektumokat is. Mivel az a feltételezés elesett, hogy a Holdnak is lennének holdjai, hát mesterséges objektumokra kell gyanakodni. 1959. július 14-e és 21-e között barcelonai csillagászok egy álló héten át minden éjjel egy 35 kilométer átmérőjű tárgyat láttak keringeni a Hold körül. Ez aligha volt ufo, vagy ha mégis, hatalmasnak kellett lennie. Nem lehetett természetes objektum sem a szigorú menetrend szerint, szabályosan felbukkanó, elhaladó, majd a Hold mögül ismét előtűnő tárgy - hisz akkor később is látható lett volna. S utoljára 1959. július 21-én látták, többé nem bukkant fel. *_



_* Láttak a Holdon olyan árnyékokat is, amelyek a Nap haladását nem követték, hanem azzal ellentétes irányban mozogtak. A Hold felülete fölött is sok alkalommal láttak már gyorsan repülő tárgyakat, sőt rádióadásokat is észleltek égi kísérőnk felől - nem is egyszer. 1967-ben brit csillagászok egy szögletes ufót, vagyis azonosítatlan repülő tárgyat fedeztek fel, amely kilenc másodpercig volt látható, és nyílegyenes vonalat követve haladt a Nyugalom Tengerén, majd az árnyék vonalába érve, nyoma veszett. Húsz nappal később - amit a NASA egyik, a Holdon tapasztalt rejtélyes jelenségekkel foglalkozó katalógusa is közölt - egy 80 kilométeres sebességgel haladó "valamit" láttak. Mivel meteorok nem röpdösnek a talajjal párhuzamosan és annak szintjén, és nem abból az irányból érkeznek, ahogyan ez haladt, minden okunk megvan feltételezni, hogy ez is egy mesterséges tárgy lehetett. *_



_* Végső következtetésként csak annyit állapíthatunk meg: a Holdon ezernyi rejtélyes jelenség, folyamat, esemény volt tapasztalható azon négyszáz év során, amióta az ember távcsővel figyeli égi kísérőnket. Ezek nagyobb része nem illik bele az általunk ismert fizikai törvények kereteibe, vagy nem képzelhető el a holdi fizikai viszonyok között. *_

_* Mégis ott voltak és vannak, megtörténnek nap mint nap, újra és újra. Mi, vagy ki okozza őket? ......."*_

Most ismét az Arisztarkhosz kráter jelentkezett.....



Vajon mikor mondanak nekünk valamit a "beavatottak"....?
​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 December 4)

Ez a videó most került fel a netre. Gondolom, mindenki számára egyértelmű, hogy az alakzat kialakításához valószínűleg értelem, intelligencia szükségeltetik. 

Honnan kerülhetett a Marsra?



​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 December 12)

Elképesztő dolog bukkant elő a felhőből Németország felett!​



???​


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 December 19)

Csinált a nő egy "szelfit"......






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...EN-looking-shoulder-passenger-jet-selfie.html


----------



## Csillagözön (2015 December 19)

*Titkosítás alól feloldott NSA dokumentum igazolja, hogy elfogtunk 29 földönkívüli üzentet, melyeket megfejtettünk*
2015-12-17 12:51
 

 
*„A tények túlzottan nagy eltitkolásának következményei sokkal nagyobb veszélyekkel járnak azoknál a veszélyeknél, amelyeket a beismerésük idéz elő. Nagyon súlyos veszélyt rejt magában, hogy fokoznunk kell a biztonságot, s erre majd rá fogják vetni magukat azok az aggodalmaskodók, akik ennek jelentőségét elviszik majd egészen a hivatalos cenzúra és elhallgatás határáig.” – JKF*

2004. október 21-én a Nemzetbiztonsági Ügynökség engedélyt adott az addig szupertitkosnak számító egyik dokumentum közreadásához (NSA Journal Vol. XIV No 1), amely voltaképpen egy Dr. Howard Campaigne által az NSA számára adott riport.

*A riport témája azoknak a földönkívüli üzeneteknek a dekódolása, melyeket a világűrből fogtak be*. *A dokumentum eredetiségének hitelesítése végett tekintsd meg a következő linket, amely az NSA hivatalos honlapjára vezet téged:*

*https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/ufo/key_to_et_messages.pdf*


http://boldognapot.hu/blog/titkosit...-foldonkivuli-uzentet-melyeket-megfejtettunk/


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 Február 3)

http://ujvilagtudat.blogspot.hu/2016/02/pravda-az-idegenek-tessekeltek-ki-az.html#more


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 Február 3)

M.Anna3 írta:


> Véletlenül bukkantam erre a videóra. Szerintem nagyon érdekes, már azért is, mert én még nem láttam ilyen jármű nélküli, űrruhás humanoid féle alakot.


----------



## Csillagözön (2016 Február 17)

*Földünk közelében óriási fényes tárgy landolt – a NASA nem ad eredeti videót!​
*
_*"A Secureteam YouTube-csatorna február elején szivárogtatta ki azt a videót, amelyen állítólag egy földönkívüli jármű landolását láthattuk volna.*


Láthattuk volna, mert a NASA az eredeti videót nem adja ki. A képen azt láthatjuk, hogy egy nagyjából 70 méteres fényes objektum tart egy aszteroida felé, amely Földünkhöz csillagászati léptékkel meglehetősen közel van.

Nem úgy, mint máskor. Most reagált a NASA és azt nyilatkozta, hogy a fényes pont egy kisebb hold. Az ufó hívők gyanakvását azonban a Secureteam a szövegével jelentősen megnövelte.

A videón egy szakember beszél, aki elmondja, hogy az objektum egy jobb felbontású képen azonosítható is lenne. Nem csodálkozna azon, ha a NASA rendelkezne jobb felbontású videóval, amelyet nem hajlandó kiadni."_


​


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 Július 7)

http://www.fenyorveny.hu/2016/02/al...laszok-Fold-bolygo.html#.VswqZDod6Ao.facebook
...
*Kérdés:*
Alaje, igaz az, hogy a a gabonakörökről származó képek bámulása jó felbontásban előnyt jelent a számomra mint ember, ha meditációs állapotban látom azokat a gabonaköröket és hagyom, hogy azok a gabonakörök áramoltassák az érzéseimet? Hol találhajuk meg a gabonakör szimbólumainak a jelentéseit?
*Válasz:*
A gabonaköröknek 99%-át mi készítettük, kozmikus, elektromágneses energiával. A mezőket nem romboltuk le, sőt feljavítottuk. A fennmaradó 1%-ot negatív emberek készítették, akik más embereket akarnak megtéveszteni.
Letapossák a mezőket, szóval lehet látni, hogy hamisak. A száraik elhajlítottak és le vannak törve és a mezőknek nincsen energiájuk.
Az igazi rajzoknak energiájuk és 3 funkciójuk van. Néhány energia-serkentés a Földnek (a videókban elmondtam, hogy a szimbólumoknak energiájuk van), néhány üzenet az embereknek, elsősorban azért, hogy lássák, mások is vannak az űrben, másodsorban pedig vannak üzenetek, amelyek sokkal inkább a lélek által érthetők meg, hogy aktiváljanak egy specifikus tudást. És néhány jelkép üzenet más idegenek számára.
Azokat a gabonaköröket, amelyek üzenetek a lelked számára, szakrális geometriával kell csinálni.
Az éterikus síkon, 3D-s geometriai ábrákat láthatsz mindenfelé, amelyek mind fényből állnak, akik meg tudják fejteni az információkat. Ez a magasabb dimenziók nyelvezete, túl bonyolult ahhoz, hogy a racionális Földi elmével meg lehessen érteni. De a lelked meg tudja érteni. Tehát hallgatnod kell a lelkedre, azért, hogy megértsd egy szimbólum üzenetét.
Minden tartalmazza ezeket a szerkezeteket. A tested, a bolygók, minden...
Azok a gabonakörök megfelelnek az energiatestedben lévő szakrális geometriáknak és kiváltják a tudatosságod és az érzékenységed a magasabb rezgésekre. Ugyanez történik a bolygóval is. Olyan, mint egy akupunktúra a bolygónak.
A körökben lévő szimbólumok az űrhajóról vannak kivetítve vagy kis távolságmérő korongokat vagy fénylabdákat küldünk le, amelyek kozmikus energiákat küldenek a Földre. Másodpercek alatt megtörténik a folyamat. Olyan mint amikor nyomtatsz valamit a nyomtatódon. Először csak a képernyőn van, mint egy ábra és azután pedig a papír egy meghatározott pontjára lesz kivetítve. A gabonaköröknél tinta helyett kozmikus energia van alkalmazva, amely megtalálható mindenhol, mivel minden energiából épül fel. Tucatnyi ilyen helyen voltam Angliában és ettem a magját. Több napig érezheted az energia becsapódás hatását a testedben és aktiválja a csakrákat is...
folyt...


----------



## vandorcsillag (2016 Július 26)

Eléggé földönkívüli egy robot,Sophia.
http://24.hu/tudomany/2016/03/23/bizarr-mondat-hagyta-el-az-uj-humanoid-robot-szajat/


----------

